# TTC#3 in August...looking for a buddy



## Treykid3

I am on CD 3 today. This will be our 4th try after Mirena removal. My last cycle was 26 days so I think my hormones are back on track. 

I hope there is someone out there who would like to go through this TTC roller coaster with me. 

:dust:


----------



## Berniep

Hi,
I'm not in the same place as you cycle wise but like you i am ttc number3. I have 2 sons aged 9 and almost 6 and have been ttc for 20 months now. If you'd like to chat let me know XX


----------



## Treykid3

Well hello Bernie! So your youngest is 6? huh? Why did you guys decide for another baby? Where are you in your cycle? Are you going with the flow or trying different things to get pregnant? Sorry for all of the questions.

I chart and use OPK. Good luck to you.


----------



## Berniep

We always wanted another but time was never right, we have a 3 and half year gap between the boys and ideally i would have liked the same gap again, but life got in the way and we only got round to starting ttc in Jan 2009, i honestly never expected it to take so long to catch on with the other 2 we caught on 1st month of trying. I am on cd20 so just over a week till AF is due and its going so slow. We haven't really tried anything to help us conceive but i have decided that i will be using opk's and taking supplements next cycle if i have no luck this month.
How do you find charting? i'll be honest my memory is bad when i'm wide awake, i don't think i'll remember every morning to take my temp. when i've been asleep all night xx


----------



## Treykid3

So you are in that terrible 2ww. That is such a stressful time for me. Not much longer to wait though! So you have been trying for 20 months? My first two were easy too. They were just thoughts then I was pregnant. 

Charting is great! I have gotten so used to it that I can do it in my sleep practically. I like it because it confirms that I have ovulated. One less thing to wonder about. Have you ever checked out Fertility Friend?

How are you handling the wait? Are you one of the early testers?


----------



## Berniep

Yes the dreaded 2ww although 2moro it'll be down to the 1ww, some months i cave and test early but then other months i'm really good, i should have learnt though from when i was pregnant with my 2nd son my AF was 2-3 weeks late before i got a bfp, i obviously wasn't producing strong enough hormones for the tests and i tried loads of diff brands. I think i'll start charting next cycle and look into fertility friend if i'm once again not preg, i tried opk's a while back and discovered i ov quite late but since then i haven't done anything about from BD loads. xxx


----------



## Treykid3

I would try charting next go around, but hopefully you won't have to worry about that! Not to be, pushy but have you gone to see a doctor to ask why it is taking so long?

I just paid for a reading! I can't believe I did it, but I can't help it!

How are you feeling? Any signs of either your AF or your BFP?


----------



## Berniep

Have you got your reading back yet?
I have mentioned to doc but she says i'm still young and as i've already had kids can't see why we are struggling to conceive but if i'm still not preg at the 2 year mark to go back and they will do blood tests on me and sa on hubby.
I was having symptoms but today they have vanished, so i'm not very impressed with that, also today hubby said i am showing pmt signs cause i've been a moody cow so its not looking good. How are you? won't be long till you ov now xxx


----------



## Treykid3

I haven't gotten it back yet! I wonder if I did something wrong or maybe she needs more time. 

No symptoms... a lot of symptoms.... a few....its all the same. Pregnancy symptoms = AF symptoms. Its so hard not to symptom spot but on the other hand its not a good indication of pregnancy.

How have you guys been handling the let down month after month? It must be hard. Over here the Doctors want to see you after a year of trying without success that is why I asked.

I should be OVing soon, yes. I started taking my OPK yesterday. We are just going to do the "do" every other day. My husband is VERY excited about that part.


----------



## Treykid3

Okay I got my reading back from Melissa.

The feeling I get surrounding you and pregnacy/children is the number 3 which tells me you will have 3 children. A boy, 2 girls. I also getting links with the zodiac sign Pisces which is dates within 19th February - 20th March so please keep that in mind. I do get a sense that it may take a while to get pregnant, as I feel this as your third pregnancy I do feel you have two children already. I see a baby being born and what is shown to me dark tufty hair, really cute. The baby will be overdue, sorry about that but its a good healthy baby weighing around 7lbs. I feel family is extremely important to you, your children mean the world and your very close to them.


JULY
News of pregnancy/birth comes in here. x


She also gave me a general reading for every month. That is where "July" above came from. So, what do you think?? I am a little disappointed in the "may take awhile" part, but a July baby means I'll get my BFP in October. At least I can party it up for my birthday in Sept!

How are you feeling?! Any more AF symptoms?


----------



## caz81

Hey :) Can I join you? Im in same place in cycle & im ttc no2 now :)


----------



## Treykid3

Of Course! Welcome! I'm feeling a little funny about this cycle. Last month I was showing signs of up coming OV but this month nothing so far. How is it going for you. What month is this for you?


----------



## caz81

This is the first month for me, been using opks & they are getting darker so hoping will ovulate soon. Been a bit all over the place though since having my daughter in December! 

How are you doing today? xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls, well iv been ttc num 3 now for nearly 2 years (exact time in ticker in my sig :))
i lost count of my number cycle yonks ago lol.
we use OPK's and Temp charting but this cycle i gave them all a break and i do feel a bit more relaxed, im now 10dpo but im defiantly not counting on a :bfp: thats for sure :wacko:
anyways id love to chat more with u girls, how are u all doing today ????


----------



## Treykid3

Welcome Charlie! I'm okay today. I've been crampy since yesterday and now its localized to my right side. We know what that means! I am very tired. I'm doing away with caffeine! 

caz it looks like we are on the same cycle. 

charlie why dont you think youll get BFP?

Sorry so short...typing on phone.


----------



## Charliemarina

hi trey huns, well its been so long trying i just never count of :bfp: ever anymore lol
oh yay its ur ov time then im taking it, get bedding sweetie :winkwink:
well im 11dpo today and feeling crampy kind of like af type cramps but my LP is always 14-15 days so still good few days yet till af due to arrive :(
no testing early for me this cycle if she is late then i will test BFN is heartbreaking nowadays xxxx


----------



## caz81

Hey yeah Treykid looks like we are at the same place! I cant work out if i have ovulated or not. I have positive OPKs up to yesterday but cm does not seem to be any different like it would be round ovulation, but im now getting negative OPKs - so confused!!


----------



## BlessedTwice

Treykid3 said:


> I am on CD 3 today. This will be our 4th try after Mirena removal. My last cycle was 26 days so I think my hormones are back on track.
> 
> I hope there is someone out there who would like to go through this TTC roller coaster with me.
> 
> :dust:

Hey! I'm ttc#3 too! I've been off seasonique since June, and have been trying since. Day 14 after my period was Monday(not sure if I ovulated) but we have been doing it pretty regularly day 11, 12, 13, 14 & 15..I havn't gotten to the point to start tracking it yet to be sure. Good luck to you!


----------



## Treykid3

Charlie - looking at your avatar, you caved and tested early! You got your BFP! Awesome! How are you feeling? I see you are cautious, is that because you have had a chemical before? Everything will work out!

Caz - I'm like you, not much evidence of OV if you look at EWCM (I've had none!). I did cramp for 3 days and my OPKs kinda looked positive on Tues and Wed. I'm waiting for my temps to tell the rest of the story. How are you doing now?

Bernie - Where are you???!!

Welcome Blessed!!! Good luck to you too! My DH and I have been BD every other day since AF went away. I am so tired!


----------



## BlessedTwice

Treykid3 said:


> Welcome Blessed!!! Good luck to you too! My DH and I have been BD every other day since AF went away. I am so tired!

We have been too and I am exhausted! I did it one last time last night even though I think I ovulated Sunday or Monday..I told him no more until AF comes! lol Well I hope she doesn't come...But I know I'll end up doing it before then can't hold out on him that long.


----------



## caz81

Treykid3 said:


> Caz - I'm like you, not much evidence of OV if you look at EWCM (I've had none!). I did cramp for 3 days and my OPKs kinda looked positive on Tues and Wed. I'm waiting for my temps to tell the rest of the story. How are you doing now?

Im so confused now, did an OPK toady & is positive but had positive on CD11 then negative again so dont know what is going on :dohh: How are the temps going?


----------



## caz81

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? :)


----------



## Treykid3

BlessedTwice said:


> Treykid3 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Blessed!!! Good luck to you too! My DH and I have been BD every other day since AF went away. I am so tired!
> 
> We have been too and I am exhausted! I did it one last time last night even though I think I ovulated Sunday or Monday..I told him no more until AF comes! lol Well I hope she doesn't come...But I know I'll end up doing it before then can't hold out on him that long.Click to expand...

It's so hard, isn't it?! Even my DH is tired. I'm not sure if I have ovulated yet so I guess I should keep going....:wacko:


----------



## Treykid3

caz81 said:


> Treykid3 said:
> 
> 
> Caz - I'm like you, not much evidence of OV if you look at EWCM (I've had none!). I did cramp for 3 days and my OPKs kinda looked positive on Tues and Wed. I'm waiting for my temps to tell the rest of the story. How are you doing now?
> 
> Im so confused now, did an OPK toady & is positive but had positive on CD11 then negative again so dont know what is going on :dohh: How are the temps going?Click to expand...

Oooh. I don't know about that one. I'm not that good with the OPK's. If we have to do this over again I'm going back to the smiley face ones. Temps suck!! See my chart. Maybe tomorrow it will elevate even more, at least I hope.

No big plans for the weekend. I have to take the kid's to a birthday party on Saturday. Hopefully I'll get a little rest and have some wine. BTW, is it ok to drink during TTC?? 

:dust:


----------



## tnfishingurl

I am 9 DPO and have read all the great stories about all the symptoms that everyone has had. I so want to be one of you! I had a TR surgery in July and this was my first 2ww. No nausea, no spotting, bbs a little sore but that is all. I have never had a problem getting pregnant before and that is why I had the surgery in the first place. Now I wish it was that easy. Praying for a sign and baby dust galore to all!


----------



## Treykid3

Hi tnfishingurl. Welcome. You'll find tons of info on here! I hope it doesn't take you long to get pregnant! Good luck. When do you plan to test??


----------



## caz81

Treykid3 said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treykid3 said:
> 
> 
> Caz - I'm like you, not much evidence of OV if you look at EWCM (I've had none!). I did cramp for 3 days and my OPKs kinda looked positive on Tues and Wed. I'm waiting for my temps to tell the rest of the story. How are you doing now?
> 
> Im so confused now, did an OPK toady & is positive but had positive on CD11 then negative again so dont know what is going on :dohh: How are the temps going?Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh. I don't know about that one. I'm not that good with the OPK's. If we have to do this over again I'm going back to the smiley face ones. Temps suck!! See my chart. Maybe tomorrow it will elevate even more, at least I hope.
> 
> No big plans for the weekend. I have to take the kid's to a birthday party on Saturday. Hopefully I'll get a little rest and have some wine. BTW, is it ok to drink during TTC??
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I just have a little bit to drink, like one or two glasses tops cause otherwise i worry lol!


----------



## caz81

tnfishingurl said:


> I am 9 DPO and have read all the great stories about all the symptoms that everyone has had. I so want to be one of you! I had a TR surgery in July and this was my first 2ww. No nausea, no spotting, bbs a little sore but that is all. I have never had a problem getting pregnant before and that is why I had the surgery in the first place. Now I wish it was that easy. Praying for a sign and baby dust galore to all!

Welcome :) :hugs:


----------



## Treykid3

My temp went up this morning but I still haven't gotten my crosshairs from FF! 
Caz did you ovulate? What DPO are you? I don't know what to think about this cycle.

I hope Charlie and Bernie come back to visit to share their pregnancy symptoms!

How is everyone else?


----------



## caz81

Treykid3 said:


> My temp went up this morning but I still haven't gotten my crosshairs from FF!
> Caz did you ovulate? What DPO are you? I don't know what to think about this cycle.
> 
> I hope Charlie and Bernie come back to visit to share their pregnancy symptoms!
> 
> How is everyone else?

I dont know what is going on!! I got ovulation pains on right side 2 days ago so thought i was ovulating but now Im getting them on left side today!!! This cycle is driving me mad!!


----------



## caz81

We should think of a group name & add it to our siggys - I loved doing that last time i was ttc!!


----------



## Treykid3

Caz, you don't temp do you? I finally got my crosshairs on my FF chart so I am 5DPO today. I had to "adjust" it a little. My temps keep climbing so I knew I did. But anyway, I had the cramping during OV then it went away for a day or two but now they are back. It was like this my last cycle too, so I wonder if you have already OVd and the cramping now is just regular hormonal cramping. Does that make any sense? Keep :sex: just in case!!!

A name? That sounds like a great idea!! Do you have any ideas??


----------



## caz81

No I dont temp, I dont really understand what you do, can you explain it for me :)

We keep:sex: too as im not sure when i ovulated, although i had a lot of ovulation pains yesterday so think i might finally have done now!! 

Last time we called ourselves 'team hope'...i didnt think of the name though cause im not very inventive! Have you any ideas? :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

HI guys. I'm also TTC # 3, I have a 5 yr old son and a 22 month old daughter, as of today only 1 dpo. This is our 1st month TTC #3 but I'm already symptom hunting and thought maybe talking to women going thru it would be better than driving my DH crazy!


----------



## jojosmami

HOw is everyone this morning? Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Treykid3

Hi All,
Welcome jojo :flower:
We are here for you! Symptom spot away. I have a 3 and half year old boy and a 2 year old girl.
I am 7 DPO today and started cramping just a little late this afternoon. CM has increased, almost like EWCM. Nothing else really going on with me.
I talked to a friend of mine today who is now 6 weeks preggo and she found out early around 4 weeks. She remembers her symptoms as being hot and having small waves of nausea.

Caz, when is your AF due?

Oh, jojo can you help us think of a group name?? I'm so not good at this either. Team Threesome...Going for Three...Three-peat :haha:


----------



## caz81

yay your symptoms sound good!! When do you think you will test?

Af is due 3rd Sept but I dont know if maybe it will be later because I normally ovulated cd11 and i think i ovulated around cd16/17 this month...Im tempted to start temping so I know what is actually going on! I have ordered some OPKs and more pregnancy tests, they should be here tomorrow so Im going to do another OPK then as I ran out on CD17!!

Lol at team names! I think it should def be something about that we already have children & are trying for more, I like that idea!


----------



## jojosmami

I really think the name Three-peat is cute! But I'll keep thinking. @ Treykid did you have any IB w/ ur 1st 2? I've never had that happen but ur getting to that point where it might be a sign. I found out I was preggo with my DS a couple days before my af was due but with no symptoms at all except my mom insisting that I take a test because I just "looked" pregnant. W. my DD I was actually preggo w/ twins ( we lost one @ 8 wks) so I got symptoms about 1 wk after conception. I was so nauseous and was actually vomiting uncontrollably. I got my BFP @ 9 dpo. My dr didn't even want to give me a blood test because he said it would be to early for a home test to be accurate. I'm having alot of lower ab cramps as well, almost like ovu cramping and my lower back is killing me. Its probably just a conscience but I'm hopeful!! @ caz did you have any IB and how early with ur other babies did you get symptoms? COme on Little beans!!!!


----------



## caz81

hey no I didnt have any ib with my first, I got symptoms from about 5-6 dpo & I tested & got a positive at 12dpo...I got some many symptoms last time - I was tired, gassy, hungry all the time & dizzy when i stood up...hoping to start feeling like that over the next couple of days!

9dpo is really early for a bfp - lucky you!! when do you tinkg you will test this time? xx


----------



## Treykid3

I had IB with my second. So jojo, you learned about both of your previous pregnancies early, huh? 

I'm really lost with my symptoms. Today I woke up with only the feeling of having to go "potty" (lol, we are potty training my DD). That's it nothing else. I am very anixous today but that is not a pregnancy symptom. The symptoms I had with my first two weren't noticed until I was around 6/7 weeks along. BUT I didn't plan those two so I don't know how long I was feeling "preggo" before I figured it out. 

I'm testing on Sept 1st. Caz, did you say when you are testing??


----------



## jojosmami

@ Trey yea I found out early with my son but if it wasn't for my mom insisting that I was pregnant I wouldn't have know. I was 19 yrs old and wasn't even thinking about having a baby. With my daughter we were trying but I got symptoms right away, guess it was because it was twins. Actually this morning I got woke up @ 5:30am by this horrible feeling of nauseousness and am still so sleepy. I've had to make coffee in the afternoon for the last couple of days. I was also very irritated today but that could have been because today was my son's open house ( he starts Kindergarten on MOnday) so maybe I'm just nervous. The sick belly and tiredness though were one of the 1st things I noticed w/ my daughter and it didn't stop till I lost the one twin. I lost 15lbs in 3 wks and was hospitalized because I was vomiting so much. My breasts are pretty sore today as well but who knows! I really want to wait till 14dpo to test but really who am I kidding? I'll probably start testing @ 9dpo and make my self crazy! Even more crazy I mean! LOL. @ Chaz what symptoms did you get @ 5 dpo?


----------



## Treykid3

I just realized that Bernie, Canadianmom, and Blessed got their BFPs and have posted on this thread. Two of them were trying for over 20 months. What that says to me is that this is a LUCKY thread!!

Trey testing Sept 1st
jojo testing ???
caz testing ???

jojo I'm sorry that you lost a baby. :hugs: Your symptoms sound very promising.... Kindergarten!! How exciting for him and scary for you. My DS doesn't start for 2 years.

I'm admitting "out loud" that I feel a little sick this evening. Very tired too. Cramps off and on. I could explain it all away but I won't for now. Tomorrow is another day and another temp.

Caz where are you??!! I hope you didn't desert us too.


----------



## Treykid3

Sorry caz...I just noticed that you just posted today. :blush:


----------



## caz81

Im going to test on 5th September.... its so soon until you test now Trey and your symptoms sound really good - bet you are excited!

ive had a few things - feeling really hungry & dizzy a few times when I stand up but trying not to get hopeful as it was such a funny cycle.


----------



## jojosmami

@ Treykid thanks. Yea I can't believe he's going to Kindergarten. Its a lot harder than I thought! I think I'm gonna test on the 5th. That's my plan and I really wanna stick to it so hopefully I'll be able to hold out. Not feeling any symptoms today yet but some mild cramping. Congrats to the ladies who got their :bfp: This is a lucky thred!! HOw are you ladies feeling? Did we decide on a name yet?


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, tonight I had finally convinced myself to try and not think so much about how many day I have left to test and stop symptom hunting. That lasted about an hour or so because I didn't even get the table cleaned of after dinner and I had to run into the bathroom to vomit!! All of my dinner came up. Both times I was pregnant in the beginning of my pregnancy I couldn't handle eating any type of meat. I couldn't cook it, smell, even the thought of it grossed me out. So of course that just got my head spinning and then my DH made a comment about my breast looking swollen. I''m gonna be thinking about this all night!


----------



## caz81

That is so exciting jojosmami, when do you think you will test??


----------



## jojosmami

I wanna test right now Caz! I know that its way to early but I can't help it. This morning my boobs are sore, not horribly but def sore but they feel really heavy and last night my DH said that they looked even more swollen and he he said the felt harder, ( well, he used the words more muscular! LOL) I'm gonna try and hold off testing but I have a feeling that by Tues ( i'll be 9 dpo) i'll be testing! Talk me out of it Caz!


----------



## Treykid3

Wow, jojo, that sounds very promising! Only TTCrs are happy when we are sick and vomiting. I was feeling petty nauseous last night, myself. Couldn't finish my dinner. I was so tempted to test this morning that I went as far as digging out my test stick. It's still on the bathroom counter.

caz - hungry and dizziness are good signs!

Names....you guys don't have any ideas?


----------



## jojosmami

@ Trey when are you testing? I like the name 3-peats!


----------



## Treykid3

I'm trying to hold out until Sept 1st. Tiny bit nauseous but not like last night. 

caz what do you think of 3-peats?! Are you still symptom-less?

Jojo how are you feeling?


----------



## jojosmami

I'm feeling ok Trey. My boobs are super sore but that has happened before AF. This feels like a different sore but that could be in my head. Last night after dinner got sick again,feel REALLY bloated,constipated,and have been having to get up in the middle of the night to pee which I never do. I'm really trying to convince my self I'm not because I'm gonna be soooo disappointed if I'm not. Trey do you feel like your getting your AF? How you doing Caz? How many cycles have you guys TTC # 3?


----------



## caz81

Hey :) Yeah I really like the name (although im ttc no2 but I dont mind!) This is my first cycle trying, what about you guys?


----------



## jojosmami

Caz this is my 1st cycle trying as well. Hoe you feeling?


----------



## Treykid3

Well ladies, she isn't here yet but I'm going to prepare for the worst. I started cramping last night so I think she is on her way. I haven't made it past 13DPO before so we will see. I'm due tomorrow. I've been hot at night and wake up hot. I'm losing hope. 

Jojo are you still testing on Wed? Your symptoms sound great! 

Caz now that we have a name how do we make it pretty and add to our siggy? BTW...you still haven't told us how you are feeling.


----------



## caz81

Im feeling a bit tbh, trying not to read into it but feeling bloated & sick all the time, fx it is a good sign!

Really hope that af does not show up for you trey.

I'll get someone to make a pretty thing for us then i'll add the link for us to add to our siggys!


----------



## jojosmami

Oh I hope you get your :bfp: Trey! R u still trying to hold out to test until the 1st if AF doesn't come? I am going to test on Wens. I've been really sick to my tummy these last couple days. My DH says its just nerves because of my son starting school today. Every night for the last 3 nights I haven't been able to hold down my dinner, yesterday I took a nap in the afternoon and woke up sick to my belly but thought it was because I had 2 doughnuts for breakfast but I ate some crackers and they came up. I guess it could be nerves. My boobs are swollen though, sore and my nipples look weird and burn and itch. They look bigger but they are more bumpy or something, I don't know just look different. I'm so bloated and gassy and really hungry. This could all be a combination of nerves and PMS but the boob thing is very different. They almost feel like when I was breast feeding. WHo knows! I am probably just setting my self up to be disappointed. DOn't loose hope Trey! This is a really good sign! You should be so proud you stuck it out this long without testing! Those sound like good signs to me Caz! Can't wait to see our BnB group name all pretty! SO proud to put it on my siggy. Hopefully we'll be able to add 3 :bfp: to them too!!


----------



## Treykid3

Thanks you guys.

Yeah, I'm holding out. I would have tested by now if my DH would let me. I promised him we would test together this time around. Another reason I didn't want to test early is because I didn't want to fall victim to a chemical pregnancy. I'm trying to stay hopeful but I'm still cramping and CM has increased. The crazy thing is that my temps are still high which means my progesterone is still high which keeps the lining thick for the egg. Tomorrow's temp should tell the story. If it drops then AF is definitely on her way.

It's kinda cool that we are all on the same cycle....

How is your son doing in school, jojo? Do your nerves really hit you THAT hard? Every symptom can be explained away somehow.

I just noticed that my ticker started over! Hope that isn't a sign!

Caz are you going to be able to wait to test???


----------



## jojosmami

Trey my son did great at school yesterday, thanks. My nerves can hit me pretty hard. Before all of my son's surgeries I would get ret sick to my stomach and there were a couple times I would vomit so who knows. But I woke up this morning so nauseous again and don't feel nervous anymore so Fingers XX'd. I saw on some other threads that alot of women who got their :bfp: had increased cm, and I don't have that, and instead of being really tired now I can't sleep. I know I have a lot on my mind and I just don't want to be get my hopes up and then get a :bfn:. So Trey, still no AF I hope??Tomorrow is the big test day! That's so cute your DH wants to test with you. My DH is happy were trying to have another baby but he doesn't really get into any part of it until they pop out! LOL. How you feel Caz?


----------



## Treykid3

I am still AF free, so feeling a little hopeful. I test tomorrow morning. My cramps are not really there anymore. I'm soooooo nervous and excited. I just hope I'm not getting my hopes up for a BFN. jojo, if you don't mind me asking...what kind of surguries did your DS have to go through? So we will be testing together tomorrow?? and Caz, are you still holding out until the 5th? I am apart of another thread that just announced 4 BFPs!!!

I just want to thanks to you guys and BnB for a place to vent and share symptoms. I can't talk to my friends without them thinking I'm crazy and obsessed!


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, my son was born @ 4 wks early (actually my daughter was born 6 wks early as well) but he was born without Tear Ducts. Well, he was born with the tubes but they were fused shut and never developed an opening. They described it as the tear duct is supposed to look like a piece of macaroni but he was born with a piece of spagetti.He had a lot of problems with his sinus and ear infections because there was no drainage in his face. He would wake up with his eyes glued shut with puss and stuff that would normally drain back into your body or out your tear ducts.His eyes would get so infected that when I would put a warm rag to clean his eyes blood and puss would SQUIRT out.so he had surgery to try and naturally poke holes in the tubes twice which didn't work, he had tubes put into his eyes twice which worked the second time, he had tubes put in his ears, and his adenoids taken out. They wanted to open his face and reconstruct his sinus cavity but he wasn't even 3 yet and had already been thru so much. My DH and I decided to wait for a while because the tubes in his eyes were working to see if as he got bigger and his face structure spread out a little if it would fix itself naturally. ANd for the most part it did. The tubes grew skin around them and they then removed the tubes and because he grew he has a bit more drainage. If he gets sick his boogies still come out of his eyes instead of all of them coming from his nose and gets some infections but nothing like it was thank God! I was only 21 when all of this started and it was really hard. Especially because that's not they only health problems he had. He was allergic to virtually ALL food ( no lie), he had febrile seizures, an immune diffeciecy disorder,asthma, and has a passing out disorder. Now He's 5 and has no allergies except peanuts,no seizures,asthma only has flare ups if he's really sick,and we have a handle on the passing out. We practically lived at the ER and the children's hospital in the city! My DH tried to help out as much as possible but he had to work to pay for all the med bills and I don't have a lot of family so I took him to all his MRI's, CAT Scans, Specialist Dr. Appt. all of that by myself. My DH was at all the surgeries and stuff but you do what you have to do for your babies. When people heard we were trying for a 2nd baby they thought I was crazy because all I went thru with my son but all of that doesn't matter when they smile and laugh. You're a mom, you know. I went thru a lot of issues with my 2nd pregnancy too so hopefully I'll be blessed with a nice normal pregnancy this time around! I am gonna test in the am. I can't wait! I'm so happy to hear that your AF isn't here! It's so exciting! I've been seeing a ton of :bfp: too on the other threads I have too. Feels like a good month. And I know how you feel about having a place to share our crazy obsessions! I thought I was the only one who would go to the dollar store and by $20 worth of HPT and do them everyday! It makes you feel a little more normal. LOL!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, ladies, I was getting kind of worried because I haven't felt any kind of implantation symptoms. This afternoon my boobs are sooooo sore and itchy and I started having increased CM. Its pretty watery though so don't know if that's good or bad and have been having ( I'll use the word cramp but it's not really a cramp) in my lower right abdominal area. It's a dull achey pain that's going all the way into the crease of my leg. The stronger the pain gets the more CM I get. WHAT DOES THaT MEAN?!?!?!?! This is driving me crazy! They say implantation could happen between 6-12dpo w/an average of 8-10 and I'm 9dpo today so maybe that's what it is. But why would I be having so many symptoms before the implantation happened? This is so stressful! HAs anyone had the same symptoms?


----------



## caz81

I think all your symptoms sound really good jojosmami, any plans to test yet?!

I dont have many symptoms at all so not feeling positive about this month :( I had such a funny cycle


----------



## jojosmami

I'll probably test in the am. I just feel like I can't wait any longer. Although if this is implantation I am feeling It won't show up as a :bfp: for a couple days anyway. Don't give up yet Caz. I've seen so many women on diffrenet threads saying the month they didn't have any symptoms was the month they got their :bfp: Stay positive!! :dust:


----------



## caz81

Have you tested yet? HOw did it go? Im all excited for you!

Im trying to stay positive!


----------



## jojosmami

Well I tested this morning and it was a :bfn:. But the cramping is still here on and off, and when I wiped this morning there was pink blood. The second time I went pee this morning and wiped it was brownish. So, I guess this could be implantation because its not a lot yet, my boobs are still killing me and last night I yacked up all of my dinner again! I also woke up with a really stuffy/runny nose. If I'm throwing up like this and I'm not preggers I'm gonna be pissed! LOL! I have a couple of $ store tests and I'll test in the am but my AF has been know to show up early soooo.... How you feel Caz? Any new symptoms? I think Trey is testing this morning too. Can't wait to see if she gets her :bfp: her AF still hasn't shown up so we'll see!!


----------



## Treykid3

Hey you guys!
I didn't post much yesterday because I was bummmed. AF showed up at lunch time. I cried and sluked but now I am better!! Now, I know what NOT to pay attn to as far as pregnancy symptoms. One being nausea. (I'm talking about me - we all have different signs and symptoms) I'm ok...I took time to appreiciate what I have - two beautiful kids and a loving and understanding husband AND awesome supportive friends AND you guys!! OH, I think that huge glass of wine and good food and dessert last night helped too. 

So! on to the next cycle (#6). Not planning anything except to take my temps. No OPKs-no planned BD.

Caz, I know this is your first cylce trying...are you coming off of BCP?

Jojo, girly you have some impressive symptoms for not being pregnant. I have my Fx for you. If it is implantation you have at least 3 days before an early test will give you a BFP. I know you only posted a few hours ago, but have you felt anything else?

There is something positive about AF - the feeling of release and a "good" mood. Hormones reek havoc on my moods. I am in a pretty good mood for being sooooo disappointed!


----------



## jojosmami

AWWW I'm so sorry Trey :hugs: Its normal to be sad and disappointed but I'm happy that you are keeping your head up and staying positive! As for me I'm thinking this is the :witch:. Getting more cramps that are starting to feel more like AF but spotting is still really light and on and off, my boobs are still swollen and itchy so maybe they are just growing finally!LOL! I can dream can't I? So I'm staying hopeful but being realistic. If AF does come I want to start doing my temps and start trying to loose some weight. Might as well keep my mind focused and I def could stand to loose a few!! Trey could you explain to me how to do the temp thing? I've never done that before. Does it really work? Sending lots of love your way today and I'll keep you posted on how things are going for me. Did you have IB with your kids? I think I asked before but not sure. If you did what did you experience?


----------



## caz81

Im sorry Trey :hugs::hugs: hope next month is the one for you, Its so horrible when af comes :cry:

Ive not been on any bcp as we knew we wanted to have the next one close to our daughter! We had to spend the last 3 months in different countries (we had moved back to UK and hubby was waiting for a visa) so that was a pretty good contraceptive :haha:

Jojo - im sure you will get your bfp - it was prob just too early to test.

My symptoms are just: more hungry, bloated in the evenings & had heart burn today as well!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, as of this afternoon, cramps are slowing down and no more spotting. Was only pink one time and the rest were brown and now nothing so fingers XX'd. I'm really trying not to get excited but its so hard. @ Caz if you never have heartburn and now all of a sudden you do that sound pretty good to me! I had heart burn in the last stages of both my pregnancies but with my son the most. It would hurt so bad I felt like pouring milk down my throat! I would eat tums like candy! Are you gonna wait the full 2 more days to test?


----------



## caz81

Sounds like it was probably ib :happydance: :happydance:

Im going to wait a few more days before I test because I ovulated really late this cycle - normally cd11, this time 16/17 so I think it would be too early at the moment :( I never had heartburn apart from when I was pregnant before so fx :happydance:

When do you think you will test again? :hugs:


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo  Im glad that your son has come through so much and that he is okay. Im watching your symptoms and I have my FX for you!!! The bleeding has stopped so that could very well be implantation! I had IB with my DD  thats what alerted me to thinking that something was up. 

BTW  I am on cycle #5 not #6! 

I forgot Caz you asked about temping too, right??

First of all you both need to register with fertilityfriend.com. Its a free VIP membership for a month then it switches to the free version which is just as good. It also gives you a 20-something day training that comes through email. Before you get started get a Basal Body Thermometer. They are not expensivearound $12. FF has soooo much info but Ill give you the skinny:
Rules are that you test first thing in the morning before you do anything and it should be at the same time every morning. So set your alarm - open eyes  reach for thermometer  take temp  then do what you have to do. You can temp by mouth or vaginally. I do the mouth. You dont want to switch bn the two bc vaginal runs higher than your mouth so you could mess up your results. Dont forget to record your results. I have a therm that remembers the last temp taken in case I forget to write it down. FF also has a place to record OPK results, CM, Menses, BD, etc.

Okay, so the whole idea around temping or charting is to find out if you have ovulated. It does NOT predict when are ovulating only that you ovulated. Cause what happens is the day after you ovulate your progesterone spikes and so does your temperature. Once that spike happens and stays elevated the FF program will create crosshairs which tell you 1. The day you ovulated and 2. The line that you want your temp to stay above. If your temp stays elevated 15+ days after ovulations then you have a good chance of being pregnant. This past time mine started to decline a day before AF arrived.

Gotta go for now. Let me know if you have any questions. I was typing as fast as I could go so pls excuse the typos!!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks for the info. I tested again this morning and its was another :bfn:, I still have no cramping at all or signs that its my AF, the bleeding has turned dark pink now though and all the info I read says IB can start out pink then go to brown but if its brown then goes red its not IB. Its not at a red color yet, and its still not even enough to wear a panty liner overnight. Only when I wipe. Who knows! I guess I'll just wait it out to see if it turns into AF. The info I read and people I spoke with says the spotting can last up to 3 days so I guess time will tell but I'll not getting my hopes up for the month. Trey, I am signed up for FF but only the free part. Will it still do the ovulation calculations with the free program or do you just use that for the recording your temps? 

How you doing Caz? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Treykid3

Quick post....yes it will still do the ovulation calculations. I would say take a look at mine but I think it only shows the current cycle and I won't start temping until I come off of AF.


----------



## caz81

Treykid3 said:


> Jojo  Im glad that your son has come through so much and that he is okay. Im watching your symptoms and I have my FX for you!!! The bleeding has stopped so that could very well be implantation! I had IB with my DD  thats what alerted me to thinking that something was up.
> 
> BTW  I am on cycle #5 not #6!
> 
> I forgot Caz you asked about temping too, right??
> 
> First of all you both need to register with fertilityfriend.com. Its a free VIP membership for a month then it switches to the free version which is just as good. It also gives you a 20-something day training that comes through email. Before you get started get a Basal Body Thermometer. They are not expensivearound $12. FF has soooo much info but Ill give you the skinny:
> Rules are that you test first thing in the morning before you do anything and it should be at the same time every morning. So set your alarm - open eyes  reach for thermometer  take temp  then do what you have to do. You can temp by mouth or vaginally. I do the mouth. You dont want to switch bn the two bc vaginal runs higher than your mouth so you could mess up your results. Dont forget to record your results. I have a therm that remembers the last temp taken in case I forget to write it down. FF also has a place to record OPK results, CM, Menses, BD, etc.
> 
> Okay, so the whole idea around temping or charting is to find out if you have ovulated. It does NOT predict when are ovulating only that you ovulated. Cause what happens is the day after you ovulate your progesterone spikes and so does your temperature. Once that spike happens and stays elevated the FF program will create crosshairs which tell you 1. The day you ovulated and 2. The line that you want your temp to stay above. If your temp stays elevated 15+ days after ovulations then you have a good chance of being pregnant. This past time mine started to decline a day before AF arrived.
> 
> Gotta go for now. Let me know if you have any questions. I was typing as fast as I could go so pls excuse the typos!!

thank you for explaining it :hugs:


----------



## caz81

I have a couple of new symptoms, this morning I was making hubbys breakfast & he likes these sausages that come in a can, as soon as I opened the can & smelt the sausages was sick & have also been so tired today...its the first time I have begun to feel a little bit positive about this cycle.

jojo-its still looking good to me, its not over till the witch shows up properly! Any new symptoms?

Trey - I think I might start temping in a couple of cycles, will give me time to get everything sorted. How are you feeling today?


----------



## caz81

I have asked for a blinky for us to add to our siggys so waiting for it to be done now


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies the spotting got heavier today and turned dark red, and the cramps have started as well. Guess it was the :witch: coming early. :cry: But, I'll just stay positive for the next cycle! Trey, I'm going to start temping this cycle so I should wait till my AF is gone to start and then just record it in the same spot I record my AF? Can't wait to see the blinky Caz, thanks again! I'm so excited for you! I really hope you get your :bfp: WHen are you testing?


----------



## Treykid3

Ahhh...jojo, I'm sorry. It was looking so good for you! Our bodies play tricks on us. You know its weird...I still feel nauseous at times. That's good that we are around the same cycle time. I usually wait until after my AF because temps are so erratic during that time. Temps have their own place for recording. Take a look again and let me know if you still dont see it.

Yea! a blinky. Thx caz. I have my fx for you. I would start temping if this cycle is a bust (which we hope is not the case). I say that cause then u can practice and look for trends. 

I'm typing this on my phone and it is becoming the hardest thing ever! Touch screens suck! I'll try to get on later. Time to wash hair!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Trey. There is something going on with my body because my AF usually is not very heavy and I''m not one of those women who have bad cramps. BUt this AF is HORRIBLE!!! I was up all night with horrible cramps,the bleeding is REALLY heavy. I'm using a tampon and pad and still have to change them like every 40 mins. TMI ALERT ( there is a lot of blood clots too.) So, I'm just taking some tylenol and thinking that maybe my body is doing a little "house" cleaning so next cycle our new little bean will have the perfect place to hunker down and getting ready for its 9 month stay!! :) I'll look at Fertility Friend again Trey and I'm gonna start temping as soon as my AF is over. 

How you feeling Caz??


----------



## Treykid3

My first AF was like that after my Mirena removal. 

I feel so silly...I just realized what IB really means! I thought it was irritable bowel :dohh:


----------



## caz81

Sending you loads of hugs jojo :hugs::hugs:

I tested today & got a :bfn: :cry: but no af yet though so maybe going to have a longer cycle than normal?


----------



## caz81

Treykid3 said:


> My first AF was like that after my Mirena removal.
> 
> *I feel so silly...I just realized what IB really means! I thought it was irritable bowel *

:haha::haha:


----------



## jojosmami

caz81 said:


> Treykid3 said:
> 
> 
> My first AF was like that after my Mirena removal.
> 
> *I feel so silly...I just realized what IB really means! I thought it was irritable bowel *
> 
> :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:smug: :haha: :awww: 
Sorry guess I should have wrote it out.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Caz. I got my fingers XX'd for you!!!! How do you feel today?

How you doing Trey? I looked on FF, When I click on a day of the month and then click on edit, then under "Primary" it has a spot for temps, menses, etc. Is that where I put it or is somewhere different completely? Do you pay for VIP?


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Trey I figured out the whole FF thing! Thanks! I do have a question though. I know you've been actually charting and stuff and all the info I read says that the LH phase is usually the same amount of days each cycle but I just wrote all my cycles down since Dec 2009 and my LH phase varies from 10 days up to 18 days. Is that normal? Do you think I'm calculating it right?


----------



## Treykid3

JoJo. That is exactly where you put it. After you enter your data then click save, and it will automatically show up on your chart. Secondary is the place were you can plug in your OPK results and Pregnancy test results. Yes, you pay for VIP. VIP gives a lot more options but the free one is just as good.

I'm doing well. I will be in my fertlie period right around my birthday (9/11) so that is good. Did I tell you guys that I did a "reading" with Melissa? I was trying to prove her wrong but she did say that it would take me awhile to get knocked up. She sees 3 children in my life. Oh, and it will be a girl. She saw a pregnancy in July of next year, so that would mean I will conceive the cycle after this one. I am trying my best to go back to the laid back approach, so if I start getting worked up you guys calm my butt back down. 

Caz a BFN doesn't mean you are out. What DPO do you think you are?? There is a chart on BabyMed.com that I need to cut and paste (when I get the time). It tells you the chances of being preggo after getting a BFN dependent on how many days past your expected AF.


----------



## Treykid3

they say it should be around the same length the average being 14 days. 8 days is a long range. Do you think your body is just trying to regulate itself. What kind of BC were you on?


----------



## Treykid3

Your LH is the time between ovulation day and the day of AF, but you know that... hmmm


----------



## jojosmami

I've never been on BC. My DH and I just always used condoms. I don't know what the deal is. After having my DD my body changed. I use to have really regular cycles but just from looking back since Dec they range from 23-31 days. I had some blood work done last month and he said my hormones were a little out of whack so he wants me to come back and get them done again. My husband and I didn't really plan ahead of time to start TTC. I've been wanting to since the day my DD was born but he wanted to wait till she was 5! So 2 days before I ovulated this last cycle we sat down and talked and decided now was as good of a time as any :dance: So we Did the deed a couple nights in a row. Both times I got pregnant it happened the 1st time we had unprotected sex so I think we both thought it would happen right away. I think I'm gonna try this charting stuff out for a couple cycles and if that doesn't work then see the Dr again. I'm just so happy that I have you and the other ladies to come with me on this crazy roller coaster!! :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

I have to tell you guys what my son said tonight when I was putting him to bed! He is 5 yrs. old and because he's so young we obviously have not talked to him about us trying to have another baby. He mentions wanting a baby brother once in a while but usually only when he has to watch Dora or something girly on tv with his sister. My husband and I just say to him that we have to ask God and wait till he's ready for us to have one. Tonight as I was putting him to bed he said " Mama, can we ask God to give us another baby now?" So, smiling I said sure. He closed his eyes and said" God, can you please give our family a million babies?" I started to giggle and said " Honey, asking God for a million babies is a little greedy don't you think?" He said " Your right mama, how about 2 babies? God, can you please give us 2 babies? Amen." The funny thing is that he has always since he could talk, talked about twins, having 2 brothers. At 1st we just ignored it but he was insistent. When I got pregnant with my daughter and we found out it was twins we couldn't believe it and thought wow he was right. But, they were girls. He has been saying things like " When we have the BOYS I will feed one while you burp one" or " I'm a big boy so I'm gonna show the BOYS how to play". ANytime we ask him what boys he says "Our twins." Crazy right!!! They say kids know things others don't. Guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## caz81

jojosmami said:


> I have to tell you guys what my son said tonight when I was putting him to bed! He is 5 yrs. old and because he's so young we obviously have not talked to him about us trying to have another baby. He mentions wanting a baby brother once in a while but usually only when he has to watch Dora or something girly on tv with his sister. My husband and I just say to him that we have to ask God and wait till he's ready for us to have one. Tonight as I was putting him to bed he said " Mama, can we ask God to give us another baby now?" So, smiling I said sure. He closed his eyes and said" God, can you please give our family a million babies?" I started to giggle and said " Honey, asking God for a million babies is a little greedy don't you think?" He said " Your right mama, how about 2 babies? God, can you please give us 2 babies? Amen." The funny thing is that he has always since he could talk, talked about twins, having 2 brothers. At 1st we just ignored it but he was insistent. When I got pregnant with my daughter and we found out it was twins we couldn't believe it and thought wow he was right. But, they were girls. He has been saying things like " When we have the BOYS I will feed one while you burp one" or " I'm a big boy so I'm gonna show the BOYS how to play". ANytime we ask him what boys he says "Our twins." Crazy right!!! They say kids know things others don't. Guess we'll just have to wait and see!

:cloud9: awww so cute! :hugs:


----------



## caz81

well guess who showed her ugly face this morning -:witch: so i guess its on to the next cycle :cry:


----------



## jojosmami

AWWW So sorry Caz :hugs: Hopefully me, you and Trey will get our BFP's next cycle!!! Then we can be buddies, thru out our pregnancy together!


----------



## Treykid3

jojosmami said:


> AWWW So sorry Caz :hugs: Hopefully me, you and Trey will get our BFP's next cycle!!! Then we can be buddies, thru out our pregnancy together!

That would be great!!!

I'm sorry Caz. :hugs: At least you guys got your 1st cycle out of the way. Think about this way...your chances increase the next cycle.

jojo - your son sounds so cute. You ready for 4 kids?! :winkwink:

I was enjoying some quiet time, now the kids are up demanding a snack. 

If you don't mind me asking, how old are you guys?


----------



## Treykid3

I forgot to mention about temping - make sure you are taking your temp at the same time each morning.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Trey. He is a hand full. I'm a nanny and have worked in daycare my whole life so 2 more kids would fit right in!!! I'm 26, how about you?


----------



## caz81

jojosmami said:


> AWWW So sorry Caz :hugs: Hopefully me, you and Trey will get our BFP's next cycle!!! Then we can be buddies, thru out our pregnancy together!

sounds like a good plan to me! :hugs:


----------



## caz81

Im 29!


----------



## caz81

Have you ladies had good weekends?


----------



## jojosmami

So far so good Caz. Not doing anything special for the holiday. Worked in the garden, did laundry,cleaned the house, same old same old! Gonna take the kids on a walk when the baby gets up from her nap and hopefully tonight watching that movie BackUp Plan with Jennifer Lopez. How about you? I take it the :witch:came full on? My cycle wasn't suppose to start until today but as of this morning its already over. Its strange because usually my cycle last at least 6 days and this one only lasted 3 days. So strange! 

Trey, I started temping the day I got my AF and been charting it every morning so hopefully I'll get a more accurate time frame of when I ovulate. How you feeling today?


----------



## coral11680

Can I join this thread, I'm 30 TTC#3 and on my second cycle after BC. I'm not using OPK or temping just hoping I ovulate between CD10 and CD16? Looking for change in CM etc.
I'm now on CD11 but no EWCM yet??Just waiting..........

Good luck eve:dust:ryone


----------



## jojosmami

Welcome Coral!! This is my 2nd cycle as well. Did it take long for you to get pregnant with your 1st 2 kids?


----------



## coral11680

Hi jojo, no it wasn't hard but to b honest we weren't trying and thought we were careful! I had no idea I was pregnant until I missed my period. I wasn't on BC for a few months before conceiving them so this is new to me. I just hope my body is back on track this month and Ovulate soon! lol
I see your in the states? I'm in the UK but lived in NJ for 9 years. My hubby is American and both my children were born there. We decided to come to the UK 2 years ago. I want to go back now but will wait until DH gets his citizenship here!
Lets hope this is our month for:bfp: :)


----------



## jojosmami

I am in the same boat as you. With my son we NTNP and I guess just didn't even think about the chance of getting pregnant so what a pleasant surprise it was when I found out. My DH and I just used condoms as BC until we were ready to try for our DD. It actually happened the 1st time we :sex: unprotected and it ended up being twins ( we lost one @ 8 wks). So I thought that it would have happened the 1st try for # 3 as well but 1st cycle I think I ovulated early so this month I'm temping and think I'm gonna get some OPK's from the dollar store. So you lived in NJ? I live about 20 mins outside of Philly. Did you meet your DH here or in the UK? I've always wanted to go there on vacation! It looks so beautiful. I'm orig. from Tampa, FLorida born and raised. I've been in Philly for almost 8 yrs now. My husband was born and raised in Puerto Rico and has been here for 12 yrs. Really hope this is our month!! I see you just joined BnB last month. Its great to have women going thru the same things you are at the same time. My DH loves me but doesn't understand nor does he want to hear about my CM, symptoms,Temping, how many DPO I am etc! Are you and your DH :sex: all this week?


----------



## coral11680

We actually met online and he came here to visit London and we met up.

Yeah I now what you mean about going through same stuff at the same time. My DH doesn't want to hear about all the stuff that goes along with ovulation either! 

I've been to Tampa a couple of times, my great Aunt lived there for years. Do you miss it?

Yes we are hoping to:sex: everyday until next weekend? I have read to have sex days before ovualtion, what are you planning this month?


----------



## jojosmami

I do miss Tampa very much. Its so different here. The people, the vibe, everything. I miss the ocean more than anything. I feel like have ocean and sand in my blood so not being around it is hard and the Jersey shore just isn't the same! I read that you should :sex: every other day the whole week of ovulation, especially the day before and then the day you ovulate. And to doing it in the morning is best because the :spermy: are the freshest and strongest but I'm not an expert. I am going to continue temping this month and doing OPK the week that I'm suppose to ovulate just to make sure and then try the every other day thing. :Dust: to us both!!1


----------



## coral11680

Morning ,
I'm CD12 today and think that evry day this week I'm going to:sex:until Sunday, which will be CD17, although I fell asleep last night so better make sure I'm ready these next few nights! lol

How is everyone doing?


----------



## jojosmami

Good Morning! Coral do you have any Ovulation symptoms?


----------



## coral11680

jojo, no symptoms but assuming in the next few days I might? I have been checking my cervix everyday and its definately getting higher and softer? Do you ever check. It's so funny but I've had 2 kids and never knew you could check but thought I would try although you can't be sure when you ovulate just by checking cervix. I'm still waiting for EWCM!


----------



## jojosmami

I have checked before but I can't tell a difference. Do u check everyday or just when its time to Ovulate? Do you usually have good Ovulating symptoms? I usually get cramps,boobs get sore,and get sick to my belly (I know its weird). I've been temping every morning though. They are all over the place.

How you feeling Trey and Caz?


----------



## coral11680

I've only been checking for about a week. Just noticed the past couple of days its getting higher and much softer, I think I will ovulate soon. I don't really have ovulation symptoms that I remember.


----------



## caz81

Welcome coral :hugs:

Im good, the :witch: showed up properly but is on her way out now, hopefully for the next 9 months :thumbup:

I had a quiet weekend, hubby had to work saturday but was off sunday so we just had some family time.

This cycle im drinking grapefruit juice as its meant to be good for fertility, have either of you ladies tried it?

Im also taking agnus castus which i did when i concieved dd as well :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Caz i've never heard of doing either of those, and I never even heard of Agnus Castus! What is that? Do you know how they increase fertility? Glad to hear :witch: is almost gone. Faster she leaves the faster you can get busy!!HAHA! My AF however is crazy the month. It came 3 days early, was very heavy, then on the day it was supposed to come it was gone for the whole day. Then the day after it came back really light,then heavy, then gone all over 2 days.my cycle usually lasts 5-6 days and the 6th day is usually just spotting and as of this morning it was so very faint spotting and after lunch its starting to get heavy again ** TMI ** and its mixed with CM and has clots! ITs crazy! What do you think? Its so crazy because I'm still very sick to my belly, I actually thought I was gonna vomit when I made my kids lunch today,mood swings and my boobs are sore,constipated, and so very bloated! I don't know what the deal is! Do you think maybe the egg did get fertilized but just never attached and that's why i never got a bfp? I did have very strong symptoms. If that happened maybe the 1st set of bleeding wasn't my actual AF, it was my body passing "the baby" and then I got my real AF? Its probably just a weird cycle and I'm analyzing it to much! When I lost the one baby @ 8 weeks I never even had spotting, my body just re-absorbed it. THat was an actual baby and was big so why would a little tiny ball of cells cause bleeding? What do you think? Do you think I should call my Dr and ask him or just ride it out?


----------



## Treykid3

Hi all!! I had a busy weekend with cookouts and spending time with the family. Let's see if I can catch up...

I am the oldest of the group! I will be 37 on Saturday. Ewww, that looks worse written than said.

Jojo - it will be interesting to see how your temps go. They will be all over the place until OV. Take a look at mine. Have you figured out how to link your chart to your siggy? Didn't know you lived in Tampa? I went to high school in Coral Springs (Ft. Lauderdale, FL) and grew up in LaBelle (Ft. Myers). I have a cousin who went to school at USF. I know I have asked this before but what type of BC were you on before you started TTC? If you are concerned I would ask my Dr. about it. Did you ever take another test just to make sure? What are you temps like?

Welcome Coral!! I'm like you guys the first two kids were easy. The second one wasn't even a thought before she was conceived! I have to ask (I've been wanting to for awhile) - how do you check your cervix? It seems like your fingers would be too short. I know it is TMI but I would really like to know.

I am still waiting for the ovulation signs. I'm not testing this time around cause I am trying the laid back approach. I should be OV around my birthday so that will work out. I have had very mild cramps off and on since AF so I don't know what that is about. I am finally feeling relaxed and not so pushed to conceive. Even though I had ANOTHER friend tell me she is pregnant today. It's in everyone else's water but mine!

Hey Caz, I have heard of the grapefruit and oranges. I'm not sure how it works though. Is the Agnus Castus in pill form?


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, no I don't know how to link my FF chart to this, how do you do it? Yea, I was born and raised there. Small world right!! Where r u now? I did take another test and it was bfn so just as I thought its just a crazy AF. I wasn't on any BC, just used condoms. My temp is always low, even when I was a kid. If my temp goes to 99 then I have a fever. I think it only went over 100 my whole life and that's when I got the swine flu and it only went to 100.8 and my son's went to 106 !!! So they are 97.2 - 98. ish. This is not the medical/tech way of checking your cervix but this is how I learned from a website like WebMD or something. I do it while standing, stick your finger ( i use my middle) and insert inside you, you'll feel a "semi firm wall" is the best way to explain it, that's stopping your finger. Now, to tell if its hard,soft I'm not sure cause it always feels the same to me but I have felt it higher/lower. But it does say that during the day it changes positions. So, I guess its like the temping, you have to do it the same time each day to be able to tell anything. Can I ask why you feel so relaxed about it? I'm asking because I'm soooo stressed out about it and I know they say it happens when you relax. I just know so many people who have tried for years and I just don't think I can do that! I'm hoping that by temping and doing the OPK's I could just make sure that I'm doing everything right. 

Well now I'm going to the store in the am and buying every bottle of grapefruit and orange juice they have!! LOL!! And I'm def looking up this Agnus Castus!


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies!
Hi Trey and Caz.
I have never tried or heard about grapefruit juice or angus cactus?
Trey I looked up online how to check your cervix just put it in google. I normally do it in the shower. Jojo try checking again everyday and you will def notice it getting much softer as you approach ovulation. I must say though I don't think I have a clue when I am going to ovulate but figure if this isn't my month I might know next month what to look for. I am DTD for the next few nights and crossing my fingers!
Good luck to all you guys!
Question for you all, have you told anyone your TTC?


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning all! 
Have fun DTD the week Coral! I talked to my DH last night and told him he better get ready and rest up for our marathon next week!! :rofl:

I looked up some info on that Agnus Castus and Trey, it is a pill, and it is supposed to regulate hormones to increase fertility. It is given to women to get AF to regulate,AF to restart if stopped, Fertility etc. But it also says it was given to Monks as a way to decrease libido. Caz when you've taken it does it has that effect on you? I'm gonna do the temping and OPK's the month and hopefully I won't need to but if I don't get preggo this cycle I'm going to the Vitamin store! 

Do any of you take Pre-natals now?

Coral, I have told my best friend and her husband which happens to be my husbands Cousin. They are the only ones who know. They are really supportive. I don't want to tell to many people because I don't want to jinx anything, and, my family isn't the most supportive bunch of people. They are all happy when I'm pregnant but when we told them we were trying for our second we got a lot of neg feedback. When I did get pregnant and I would be sick, my back would hurt or anything they would have a smart a** comment like "thats what you get for jumping on the bed." Im a married woman, we have a home,jobs and are supporting our family without any help from the government so this time around I'm just gonna wait until we are blessed to let everyone know. How about you guys?


----------



## coral11680

I have only told my best friend here in the UK and my best friend that lives in the USA. I'm not sure how my family will react as I've always said that I'm done and 2 is enough! Like you said Jojo don't want to jinx it also!


----------



## Treykid3

Hey Jojo, I saw that you figured out how to link your FF chart. It looks fine. 

I'm not sure what has me so relaxed other than the intuition that it will definitely happen. I was more stressed that it had to happen NOW! After 4 months it finally hit me that I can't control it. It's hard to explain and not easy to do. I have the tendency to over-think over-analyse and stress over things I can't even control. I look at what I have. A wonderful hubby and great kids. A third child will add and complete our family and I know she/he is coming. Like anything else that we "plan to do the next time", this is what I am doing this cycle and the next. I put up my OPKs so I won't be tempted!

I have been taking multi-vit that have an acceptable level of folic acid. I am going to order some prenatals and omega 3 vit from a company called Melaluca.

I have told too many people that we are trying again! My husband's fam isn't as supportive as I thought they would. My fam has been great! They are acting like I am a spring chicken. They even told me to put it off for a few months so I can go on the fam reunion cruise next year. I told them that I am getting older and don't want to put it off. I think they still see me as a "baby" or they don't want to admit they are old. I've told close friends too.

We should all be having a BD marathon right now. I read that you should really go for it even before and after your fertile period because you really don't know when you will ovulate. If you guys get a chance, check out babymed.com. It has a lot of great information.


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, I looked at your FF chart and realized it was ok for my temps to be all over the place, and yea I figured it out thanks. Its great that you have supportive people to back to you. And your not old by any means! There are women having their 1st at 50 something so really you have like another at least another 10 years before you should worry. LOL. Its crazy because I wanted to have 4 kids by 30 yrs old so by the time I'm 50 yrs old my baby would be 20 yrs old and in college so the next 40 or so years ( god willing) will be about grand babies, and me and my husband. 

I think were gonna stop at 3, for now, and see where were at in a few years. How about you guys? How many kids would you like in total?


----------



## Treykid3

Three is good for me! No more.

Jojo didn't you say your bobbies hurt when you ovulate? Mine never has but they are a little tender right now. How challenging is it to be a nanny??

Caz and Coral - what do you do for a living? I work in Quality Assurance at a major medical laboratory. I am also a Lab Tech.

I live in NC, Jojo...I forgot that you asked. I went to college here and decided to stay afterwards.


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

I think 3 will be it also! I didn't think I wanted more than 2 until recently!

I'm not working at the moment. I used to work in a daycare when I was in the USA. I thought about doing it here but you need to have qualifications to get minimum wage jobs so I don't think I will get into daycare here. 

I assume I'm ovulating soon or may even have already but I have no clue. Going to check my CM later but as this is the first month doing so I'm not sure how my body usually is at ovulation!


----------



## jojosmami

@ Coral, your CM should turn like an egg white when your Ov'ing. And Trey, yes, I actually get pregnancy symptoms when I Ov just not as strongly. I'm CD 8 and this morning woke up with EWCM? My hubby and I DTD last night so I don't know if that has anything to do with it but I don't think that has happened before except when I'm in my fertile pd. but I guess I never really payed attention to what CD I was on each month and stuff. I have been cramping yesterday and this morning and thought to my self they felt like Ov cramps but thought I was just over analyzing again. I was going to wait till tomorrow to buy the OPK's but maybe I'll go tonight instead.
Trey, I love my job! I get to stay home with my kids, and still bring in money to help pay the bills. I don't make NEARLY as much as a live in nanny or even a babysitter actually but it works out because I don't have to pay for child care for my 2 and get to be with them. I worked in a private academy as the infant teacher for a long time and my son went to there as well. When I got pregnant the plan was to bring my DD there as well but I didn't get a discount for the infant room and $400 a WEEK for 2 kids is way to much. I would be working just to pay for that so I had to stay home. When 2 of the families found out I wasn't coming back they were really upset and I jokingly suggested that they bring the kids to my house everyday and they agreed! It is such a blessing. I've had the one little boy since he was 2 months and is 3 yrs now, the little girl from 3 months, but she moved to Atlanta exactly when my best friend gave birth so when she went back to work I started caring for him and he's 1 yrs old now. It can be very stressful but I love those kids just as my own. I don't feel like it's a job at all. I always joke w/the parents that its like having joint custody!! It is hard not being able to separate work from home but really I get to work in my pj's if I want to so it works out.:winkwink: 

Trey are your kids in daycare? I heard NC is really nice. I really miss the South. Especially the food!! Your job sounds really interesting. Do you like it?

Coral, are you going to wait until after you have # 3 to go back to work? What is the maternity leave like there?


----------



## caz81

Hey ladies :) Hope you are all having a good week, sorry I have been a bit awol this week, just been so busy!

So, to answer questions:
Agnus castus is meant to help with fertility, I used it when I got my BFP with my daughter so just wanted to give it a go this cycle, I have heard so many good things about it as well. The grapefruit juice is meant to help with EWCM.
How many children? We would like 3 in total, although a gap between 2 & 3 of about 5 years would be ideal.
I dont work at the moment as am a full time mummy, but before I had my daughter I was a teacher, I taught History to 11-18 year olds & was the Head of Department in my school.

I thought Af would be gone by now but is hanging around spotting, wish she would hurry up and go properly!


----------



## jojosmami

HEy Caz. What a great job being a teacher. Is it hard trying to teach that age group?

To Coral and Trey see you guys are in your fertile time right now! Just want to lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz81

I have our blinky - yay!!
Its:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Blinkies/3peatsblinkie.gif

to add it to your siggys go to add image and put in: https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Blinkies/3peatsblinkie.gif


----------



## caz81

sending you all lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

hey, sorry to be ignorant but what is 3-peats? :blush:


----------



## caz81

its the team name we made :)


----------



## coral11680

oh ok, I will add it to my signature.

How is everyone doing? I am in the TWW now. It says on my ovulation ticker I ovulate today but I have a feeling I ovulated a few days ago. I was checking my cervix last week and it was highest and softest around Wednesday? The past 2 days it has been lower and not so soft but not firm either? I didn't :sex: last night but have been everyday since Tuesday. I guess I will see what happens and just wait.

Is everyone getting busy DTD? :winkwink:


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies!!! Caz, the blingee looks great! I'm trying to put it in my siggy but every time I put it in just a little box with a blue ? Comes up. I looked at the bottom of my edit page where it says what I can/can't do and it says Add Image to Signature: No so how do I change that? 
Coral, I have been checking my cervix and I understand what you mean now. Its high and really soft today. I'm supposed to OV on the 15th. I did an OPK on Fri and Sat and both were REALLY neg so we'll see what happens with today's. Been DTD each day just in case! 
Not really been in the mood to do it though. On Fri afternoon I got a call from my AUnt saying my Uncle (my mom's brother) Had a heart attack and has to have Quad Bypass Surgery tomorrow. Been really upset and crying since then. He is like a dad to me. My mom was a single mom and they were really close. Everyone use to ask them if they were twins because they were so close in age and they looked alike, acted alike, did everything together. We even lived with him for a while when my mom was having trouble. He was a single guy and stopped everything to take care of me and my sister. He taught us everything from how to ride bikes, fight and change our oil (haha) His fav story to tell is how he gave me my 1st choc milk and showed me how to drink it out of the carton! HAHAHA! My mom passed away in 2008 from cervical cancer and I think it just broke his heart. He hardly ever calls anymore and when he does its very short because he starts to cry. He was what I thought of when I thought of strength so to hear he is so weak and sick and the thought of loosing him is almost too much for me to bear. I also feel bad he's so far away ( he's back home in Tampa) I think its also bringing up all the feelings I have buried from when my mom was sick and passed away. I never really dealt or mourned her death. See, my hubby and I decided to start TTC in March because we knew my mom's time was short and wanted her to see her 2nd grand child. The day I got the call saying it was time, I had just taken a HPT and found out I was pregnant. I rushed there and got to tell her a couple hours before she passed(early April). She couldn't speak or move but she squeezed my hand and blinked her eyes when I told her.So I focused on the pregnancy to keep my mind off everything else. Everyone said we were going to have a red headed little girl. A couple months before she passed she was begging us to give her a grand daughter. She would joke and say if I don't get one before I die, when I get to heaven I'll make sure I put in a request for a little redheaded girl ( she had red hair ). When I went to find out what the baby was I thought it was going to be a boy because there are so many boys in the family. So, you can imagine the emotions that ran over me when they said it was a girl!! Even more, she wasn't due until after christmas but she was born on Nov 11th which just happened to be MY MOM's BIRTHDAY!! Its crazy right! So, I guess now I'm TTC again and the second most important family member ( besides my hubby and kids of course) is sick and his birthday is this month so I'm nervous its all gonna happen again. 
So sorry to ramble on and on. It feels good being able to get it out because my husband tries to be supportive but just doesn't get it because he had never lost someone close to him like that. Just gotta pray that everything works out the best it can and rely on my faith. I suppose that's the same thing I need to do on my baby making journey as well! Lots of :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## coral11680

oh Jojo, so sorry to hear you are going through this difficult time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
That story about your little girl being born on your Mom's birthday is amazing how special!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks you very much. It is very special. How are you feeling this morning? Did another OPK yesterday and still bfn. CM def increasing, last night had some ov cramps so going by that more than the tests. Been DTD though. 

Caz, Trey how you guys doing this morning? How was your weekend?


----------



## coral11680

I'm feeling ok. I had a reading my Jennyrenny and she said I would get my BFP in April with a EDD of December 2011!! Wasn't happy to hear that! Hope she is wrong and I get my BFP much sooner! I have read she gets lots of predictions wrong but still wasn't what I wanted to hear! lol
Can't believe I caved and paid $8. She must be rolling it in! lol
I'm going to try to hold off testing until next Wed or Thursday which should be about 13/14 DPO fx'd


----------



## Treykid3

Hi you guys. Sorry I haven't been around.
Things were very busy this weekend and it all ended up badly. My birthday was Sat and I had a party. We had a great time until my dear husband showed his tail. Out of the blue with no warning. I still up until now have no idea what triggered it. He hasn't talked to me. Luckily his big sister was there to calm him down. I slept in a different bed the last two nights so I will miss out on conceiving this month. Which is fine because depending on the outcome we may need to reconsider having another baby right now. I'm ok...I have to be.

Anyway....my JennyRenny reading was wrong, wrong. I was disappointed even though I knew it was for entertainment. Good luck Coral! Fx! Don't you hate the 2WW?

Jojo, it looks like you should OV anytime now! Just keep BDing. I got my Fx for you too! I am so sorry to hear about your Uncle and how your Mom passed. God has blessed you with special people in your life and gave you your little girl. Keep hold of that and I pray for your strength to get through whatever He has planned. Maybe now is the time to put some of your hurt feelings about your Mom to rest, maybe that is why you are feeling them so strongly. You have a little girl that reminds you everyday of the love you have for your Mom. Even though your Husband doesn't know first hand what you are going through, he does know how much you are hurting. Rest in knowing he is supportive.

Caz - my link didn't work either when I put it into my siggy. How are you?

Ok...gotta go back to work :( Oh, I enjoy my job and the people I work with. I am thankful for a job. I enjoy living in NC. I like the changes in the weather and I think it is a decent place to raise my kids. I hate being so far from my family, though.

Have a Great Day!!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Trey so sorry to hear all the drama your going thru right now, and that your birthday didn't go as planned. :hugs: I truely hope it all works out with you guys. Maybe after a couple days of cooling off everything will go back to normal. Thanks for your kind words and I agree. I do think I'm on the right track for OV though. my bbs were a little sore this morning and the CM is increasing as the day goes on. 

Coral, I was really thinking about doing one of those readings too but the Free one from Cheri I think her name is but read so many neg things about all of them and actually read some of the readings and just thought they were very general and figured that I might be dissapointed with the outcome so decided against it. Sorry the reading wasn't what you wanted. I'm sure she is wrong, but on the positive note if she is right then at least you know its gonna happen. Hope this 2ww goes by fast for you so you can get your :bfp: and add your reading to " My reading from Jenny was wrong" list.


----------



## coral11680

Trey, sorry to hear things are not great between you and your SO. I hope that things work out and everything goes back to normal. Believe me I have been there a few times with my DH but we worked through it.:hugs:

Jojo, I am hoping she is wrong. Wish I had not wasted my money. I know it isn't much but still a waste.


----------



## jojosmami

Just wanted to say thank you ladies for your thoughts about my family. Just got the call that my Uncle made it thru the surgery ok and is resting in the ICU. Long road ahead but so thankful he made it thru the 1st step. :thumbup::smug:
Took another OPK today and it was neg again. Barley a line but this one has a line. All the others didn't! Let me get this right, once the OPK is positive that means your going to Ov within 24hrs? Really, I'm just nervous that for some reason I'm not really Oving and that's why it didn't happen for us last month. I'm getting all worried for nothing I'm sure. Guess I'll just keep on :sex: and see what happens!


----------



## coral11680

sorry Jojo can't help with OPK I have never used them. If I don't get my BFP this month I might buy some.
Glad to hear your uncle is on the road ro recovery!
I'm in the 2WW now so just trying to be hopeful! :)


----------



## caz81

hey, ladies, if you go onto the blinky request part of the forum then there is a thread that says 'caz81s blinky done' on it, you can get the link from there & then hopefully it should work?


----------



## caz81

jojo- yep that is right with opks, you might only get one positive one a cycle & most people dont actually ovulate on day 14 so dont feel worried yet. I tend to ovulate somewhere between cd11 & 16 so can get a positive at any point through there. What time of day are you testing? make sure you dont test with fmu as they wont work then, its best to test between 11 and 2 and try to hold your wee for an hr or so before you do it for the best results. 

trey, sorry to hear about what is going on with you at the moment, really hope that everything will get sorted out for you

Coral, dont worry about the reading you get, im sure they can not actually tell your future for you, you will get your bfp long before that xx


----------



## caz81

I think the grapefruit juice I have been drinking is starting to work well as getting some ewcm & did not get any last month at all!


----------



## coral11680

thanks Caz, I hope so.

If I dont get my BFP this month I will try the grapefruit juice. I haven't had any EWCM that I noticed?? Does it mean you didn't ovulate if you don't have it? I hope not :shrug:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Caz, the code from the post worked. I've taken a couple around 4:00pm, one @ 1:00, and one @ 8:00pm. It says in the instructions to make sure the wee is room temp. Does that really matter? The one I did yesterday I did @ 1:00pm and I let the wee sit for a while before testing with it. Does orange juice work the same as grapefruit juice? 

I should Ov tomorrow, have a lot of CM and its pretty thin, not quite EWCM but its there. A little worried because hubby's tummy wasn't feeling good last night or this morning. We DTD last night anyway but this morning I wanted to do it and he just wasn't up for it. I feel bad because today I'm suppose to be at my most fertile and instead of feeling bad for my hubby I feel upset we may not be able to DTD. I guess there's always tomorrow and if this month's not my month then so be it. I guess we shall see. How's everyone else feeling this morning?
Coral, how's the first couple days of your 2WW been? You holding up ok? ANy symptoms?
Trey how's everything going with you? Hope things are better today.


----------



## caz81

coral11680 said:


> thanks Caz, I hope so.
> 
> If I dont get my BFP this month I will try the grapefruit juice. I haven't had any EWCM that I noticed?? Does it mean you didn't ovulate if you don't have it? I hope not :shrug:

you still ovulate but its easier for the sperm to get there with ewcm I think


----------



## coral11680

jojosmami said:


> Thanks Caz, the code from the post worked. I've taken a couple around 4:00pm, one @ 1:00, and one @ 8:00pm. It says in the instructions to make sure the wee is room temp. Does that really matter? The one I did yesterday I did @ 1:00pm and I let the wee sit for a while before testing with it. Does orange juice work the same as grapefruit juice?
> 
> I should Ov tomorrow, have a lot of CM and its pretty thin, not quite EWCM but its there. A little worried because hubby's tummy wasn't feeling good last night or this morning. We DTD last night anyway but this morning I wanted to do it and he just wasn't up for it. I feel bad because today I'm suppose to be at my most fertile and instead of feeling bad for my hubby I feel upset we may not be able to DTD. I guess there's always tomorrow and if this month's not my month then so be it. I guess we shall see. How's everyone else feeling this morning?
> Coral, how's the first couple days of your 2WW been? You holding up ok? ANy symptoms?
> Trey how's everything going with you? Hope things are better today.

Hi jojo,
Well a couple of days ago I had a dull lower back ache, not sure if that means anything. Also today some very mild period type cramps but nothing else that I have noticed really!
Hope you can DTD tonight although doing it yesterday may be enough. Fx'd for you!:dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Coral, maybe cramps of a little bean making its way to its new home for the next 9 months?? :winkwink: I have my fingers xx'd for you as well and here's some :dust: for that little extra umph!! EWCM started to show so that makes me happy. 
Do you really think that even if I don't DTD today It could happen? I hope so! 
:dust: for all of us!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz81

jojosmami said:


> Thanks Caz, the code from the post worked. I've taken a couple around 4:00pm, one @ 1:00, and one @ 8:00pm. It says in the instructions to make sure the wee is room temp. Does that really matter? The one I did yesterday I did @ 1:00pm and I let the wee sit for a while before testing with it. Does orange juice work the same as grapefruit juice?
> 
> I should Ov tomorrow, have a lot of CM and its pretty thin, not quite EWCM but its there. A little worried because hubby's tummy wasn't feeling good last night or this morning. We DTD last night anyway but this morning I wanted to do it and he just wasn't up for it. I feel bad because today I'm suppose to be at my most fertile and instead of feeling bad for my hubby I feel upset we may not be able to DTD. I guess there's always tomorrow and if this month's not my month then so be it. I guess we shall see. How's everyone else feeling this morning?
> Coral, how's the first couple days of your 2WW been? You holding up ok? ANy symptoms?
> Trey how's everything going with you? Hope things are better today.

I never leave it to room temp so shoulc be ok.

unfortunaly orange juice does not work, has to be grapefruit, which sucks cause i think it tastes horrible!!

Hope you manage to dtd tonight!!! :hugs:


----------



## caz81

coral11680 said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Caz, the code from the post worked. I've taken a couple around 4:00pm, one @ 1:00, and one @ 8:00pm. It says in the instructions to make sure the wee is room temp. Does that really matter? The one I did yesterday I did @ 1:00pm and I let the wee sit for a while before testing with it. Does orange juice work the same as grapefruit juice?
> 
> I should Ov tomorrow, have a lot of CM and its pretty thin, not quite EWCM but its there. A little worried because hubby's tummy wasn't feeling good last night or this morning. We DTD last night anyway but this morning I wanted to do it and he just wasn't up for it. I feel bad because today I'm suppose to be at my most fertile and instead of feeling bad for my hubby I feel upset we may not be able to DTD. I guess there's always tomorrow and if this month's not my month then so be it. I guess we shall see. How's everyone else feeling this morning?
> Coral, how's the first couple days of your 2WW been? You holding up ok? ANy symptoms?
> Trey how's everything going with you? Hope things are better today.
> 
> Hi jojo,
> Well a couple of days ago I had a dull lower back ache, not sure if that means anything. Also today some very mild period type cramps but nothing else that I have noticed really!
> Hope you can DTD tonight although doing it yesterday may be enough. Fx'd for you!:dust:Click to expand...

sounds like good symptoms to me! xx


----------



## jojosmami

Well, I finally got a line on my OPK. Its still not a pos result but its getting closer. I don't think I'll OV on my CD14 because the instructions say when you get a pos result you OV in 24-48 hrs. Maybe I'll get my bfp tomorrow then. That makes me feel a little better about not DTD if we can't. Maybe I'll give him a rest tonight. BUt tomorrow, its on!!


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well this morning. Well, DH and I didn't :sex: last night. We tried this morning but he just wasn't into it and even thought I wanted so badly to finish I don't want this to become unenjoyable for him (or me). I kinda wanted to show him that it's not all about "making a baby". That I'm taking his feelings into consideration too. He mentioned as he walked out the door that he appreciated me not pushing him to do it this morning even though I'm fertile and it's on tonight! ;D Bbs are sore today and got cramps. I really hope we get our bfp this month! I really don't know if I can go thru all this month after month.

Hope everything is ok with Trey. Haven't heard from her in a couple days.


----------



## coral11680

jojosmami said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well this morning. Well, DH and I didn't :sex: last night. We tried this morning but he just wasn't into it and even thought I wanted so badly to finish I don't want this to become unenjoyable for him (or me). I kinda wanted to show him that it's not all about "making a baby". That I'm taking his feelings into consideration too. He mentioned as he walked out the door that he appreciated me not pushing him to do it this morning even though I'm fertile and it's on tonight! ;D Bbs are sore today and got cramps. I really hope we get our bfp this month! I really don't know if I can go thru all this month after month.
> 
> Hope everything is ok with Trey. Haven't heard from her in a couple days.

Try not to stress about it. Hopefully you can DTD tonight!

I know how easy it is to get stressed though and like you really want it this month because it is getting stressful. I know it must be so hard for those who have been trying a long time! :hugs: to you.
:dust:


----------



## jojosmami

> Try not to stress about it. Hopefully you can DTD tonight!
> 
> I know how easy it is to get stressed though and like you really want it this month because it is getting stressful. I know it must be so hard for those who have been trying a long time! :hugs: to you.
> :dust:

Thanks, and I agree! And I feel it must be a little easier on us because we already have 2 2 kids to keep us busy. It must be even worse if your TTC your 1st. I will say though that doing this OPK testing everyday is helping with my POAS addiction! :haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies! Just wanted to give you an update and let you know I got my bfp OPK this afternoon! I am so excited! I feel a little silly being so excited about an OPK but just feel like I know I'm on the right track for my ultimate goal which is another healthy baby! Hope my hubby realizes ready or not HERE I COME!! :haha: I put a pic of it in the OPK gallery if you want to go check it out.:dust: to us all!!!


----------



## caz81

yay for the bfp!! Happy bding!!! xx


----------



## caz81

Just had a look at the pic & its a great bfp! Sending you loads of :dust::dust:


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
I am sorry I have been MIA. Things are better for me and my DH. We have a lot to work on but we are making the first steps. Not sure where we are on TTC. We haven't talked about it in detail yet. We did "make up" yesterday without BC...this is my fertile period... :shrug:

It will take a minute to catch up with your progress.

I did see that Jojo got a positive OPK!!! I hope this is the month for you!

Ok, now I am going to figure out how to add our cute blinky to my siggy!


----------



## jojosmami

Good Morning!
So glad to hear that everything is working itself out Trey! 
Yea, got my pos OPK, had pretty bad cramps yesterday and last night as well as my BBS are really sore this morning.I have a really good feeling about this cycle. I want to keep positive but a little nervous that I'll get my hopes up too much and be disappointed. Each of the times I conceived my kids that :sex: session was very special and very memorable and last night was one of those nights. Fingers xx'd!! :dust:
How's everyone doing this morning?

Trey, I always hear that after TTC it always happens when you stop trying or least expect it! What do you think? 

Caz, see your in your fertile pd. Happy :sex: and much :dust: to you and DH!!! 

Coral, how you feeling? Any symptoms? When do you plan on testing??


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies

Trey - glad that things are better between you and hubby now, hope that last night worked for you, sending you loads of :dust::dust:

Jojo-sounding good to me! Really hope that this is your cycle, sending you load of :dust::dust: too

Coral - HOw are you? any signs yet?

I think im going to ovulate in the next day or so as have load of cm now, I did an OPK earlier and is still negative, but im using some really cheap rubbish ones, I ordered some better ones 2 days ago but still waiting for them to get here, I will have ovulate by teh time they get here at this rate!! Me and hubby didnt dtd last night as he was too tired :growlmad: we did the night before & are now going to every night until after I ovulate!


----------



## jojosmami

Good luck with :sex: Caz!! I have been using the OPK's from the Dollar store and they have been working pretty good for me.


----------



## caz81

both lots I have are pretty cheap ones just the really cheap ones, that are £2 for 15 dont work!


----------



## jojosmami

Just took my last OPK and it was a very neg. This time yesterday it was very positive! Hope some of those :spermy: got in there in time!! Fingers xx'd Do you think its to early to test?? HAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

Jojo glad to hear you got your BFP OPK! Hope you caught the egg!

Trey glad to hear things are better between you and DH. Maybe the making up did the job!;)

Caz, not long now until you ovulate good luck!

The symptoms I have noticed but could just be because I'm looking for symptoms are: 
vivid dreams and a little bit queasy every now and then. I have had a few headaches also but that could be normal. I caved yesterday and tested lol of course it was BFN!
I'm going to try to wait until Sunday or Monday but prob still too early. I have 8 more IC that I think pick up 20mg of HCG.


----------



## jojosmami

Coral, how early did you get a bfp w/ your 1st 2 kids? I think by the time I get to 6or 7dpo I'm gonna cave too!! I go to the dollar store and get them and I bought a 2 pack of FRER last month and there was an extra free test in there!! So, I have one of those left too for back up! GOod luck testing!


----------



## caz81

jojosmami said:


> Just took my last OPK and it was a very neg. This time yesterday it was very positive! Hope some of those :spermy: got in there in time!! Fingers xx'd Do you think its to early to test?? HAHAHAHAHAH!!!

:test::test::test::rofl::rofl:


----------



## caz81

Coral your symptoms sound good, I had such vivid dreams when I got pregnant with my daughter, that was the first real sign I got!

I got by BFP with her at 12dpo so there is still plenty of time to get your bfp!!


----------



## jojosmami

> :test::test::test::rofl::rofl:

Really Caz, if I had some dollar store tests I probably would!!


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!!! How is everyone doing this morning? 

I'm not feeling to hot actually. I'm pretty sure I have a sinus infection, and possibly strep throat. I really don't want to take any meds because I don't want to it to affect anything that, fingers xx'd, that could be happening right now. :winkwink: Even though its soooo early and even if this is my bfp month, I wouldn't be getting any symptoms yet, but my bbs hurt really bad this morning. Not just sore but really sesensitive. They usually hurt when I'm Ovu. but this seems to be more than usual. And this morning I had heartburn, which for me very rarley happens (except it happened horribly when I was preggo w/ both my kids from pretty much the very beginning until the very end) Yesterday when I was telling my husband I wasn't feeling well he was joking around with me saying "Wow, ur pregnant already? My little guys are like pro's!" I think he's excited about this whole thing now that there's a good chance it could happen. 

Did you test again this morning Coral? Any new symptoms? 

How you feeling Caz and Trey?


----------



## caz81

Sorry you are not feeling too well today Jojo but hoping that last night did it for you!

Ive Still not got a positive on my OPKs so feeling grumpy!!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Caz. How many days have you gotten Pos OPK?


----------



## caz81

Ive been using them since monday but I may not ovulate for another 3 days yet so shouldnt be too grumpy but it makes me worry I may not ovulate at all as not even getting a faint line


----------



## jojosmami

Don't worry Caz, I felt the same way as you and the day before I got my positive, when I looked at the test and it was a complete neg. NOt even a hit of a line and I was freaking out! But, on CD14 I got my pos. So keep :sex: and here's some :dust:


----------



## coral11680

Afternoon Ladies,

I tested again this afternoon!lol BFN Hoping to wait until Monday morning now!

When I got my BFP with my 2 kids I didn't test until AF was late.

Caz, dont worry you will get your positive OPK soon I'm sure! :)

Enjoy the weekend girls!


----------



## mothercabbage

just reading this thread and wanted to tell u all, i used OPKs and never got a positive.we just DTD as often as poss....my son is now 18mnth old so dont let the tests lie to u!!!!!!!! Me and OH are now TCC#3....just came off BC last week so awaiting :witch:...........:hugs: and :dust: to all of us! x


----------



## Treykid3

Hello Mothercabbage! Just off of BC...how exciting! Good Luck to you! :flower:

Jojo, how did your OPK match up with your temps. I didn't see your link so I couldn't check it out.

Caz, I hope you get your positive OPK soon.

Coral, don't you hate the wait!!!

Who knew baby making could be so stressful.

As for me, I have NO IDEA what's going on with my body!! My temps really suck. I have no peak so I have no idea if or when I OV'd. I think all the stress did me in this month. Oh, well. :dohh:

What is the meaning behind everyone's "name"? Mine is all about "3" Trey, spanish for three-kid-3..Not very original.


----------



## coral11680

Trey, yes hating the wait! lol

My name is my middle name and date of birth! Not very original either. My first name is Louise. What are everyones first names?

Just drinking my coffee:coffee:and waiting for the weekend to be over so I can test again! :haha:

Mothercabbage good luck with you TTC quest keep us updated.


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :happydance: im all happy today, Af finally arrived this morning!!(after stopping BC) thought i was just a bit sticky after :sex: last night but it was :witch:..am so happy she is here i can now roughly guess when im to O....14 days from now!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
My name is Mother Cabbage because cabbage was my nickname at school as it sounds like my surname...and "mother" because i am a mum of 2....so i thought it was quite fitting.:dohh:
I think my task for this morning is to get some kind of ticker for my signature that counts down O...i see you all have them,and now i can too!!! yey thanx for coming :witch:....baby dust to all!!!! x:hugs:


----------



## caz81

My real name is Caroline & was born in 1981 so that is how i got my user name - very unorigional!!

I have a ton of ewcm today so hoping I will get a pos opk when I do one later today!

mothercabbage - really glad af has come - now you can get on with the baby making!!

Louise - Im sure you will get your BFP this month, you need to be our first BFP!!

Trey - maybe you will ovulate a bit later this month as stress can delay ovulation? are you still doing your temps each day?


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance:thanx caz81,think my cycle is 28 days so i should be O the day after my birthday!!! i know what i want for my Birthday!!!:happydance:..
:hug: and :dust: to all xx


----------



## Treykid3

Morning All!
:coffee: time for me. The kids are running all over and I have soooo much cleaning to do. Sometimes I wonder if I will go crazy with a third.

:happydance: mothercabbage (I'm going to have to shorten your name :kiss:) YOu got your :witch: !! What is your conceiving strategy? I see you found your ticker....

Your right Caz, I could OV late. I have been cramping a lot lately and my tummy has been a little uneasy. So much has been going on, including my DD being sick. I am just ready for some normalcy and routine. I'm still temping but I have missed a couple of days.

Now that we know each others names, does anyone have a preference for which we use?

Coral, you should do something today and Sunday to take your mind off of things. Doesn't usually work for me, but it sounded good. :winkwink:

I hope everyone has an awesome weekend. 

:sex: and :dust: to all!


----------



## mothercabbage

Treykid3 said:


> Morning All!
> :coffee: time for me. The kids are running all over and I have soooo much cleaning to do. Sometimes I wonder if I will go crazy with a third.
> 
> :happydance: mothercabbage (I'm going to have to shorten your name :kiss:) YOu got your :witch: !! What is your conceiving strategy? I see you found your ticker....
> 
> Your right Caz, I could OV late. I have been cramping a lot lately and my tummy has been a little uneasy. So much has been going on, including my DD being sick. I am just ready for some normalcy and routine. I'm still temping but I have missed a couple of days.
> 
> Now that we know each others names, does anyone have a preference for which we use?
> 
> Coral, you should do something today and Sunday to take your mind off of things. Doesn't usually work for me, but it sounded good. :winkwink:
> 
> I hope everyone has an awesome weekend.
> 
> :sex: and :dust: to all!

Hi all :wave: Yea the :witch: finally came,not too long to wait thank the lord!!! now she is here(if my cycle is still 28/29 days) i should O on CD14 so that is my Birthday!!!!:happydance: ((a sign??)so due for testing on 16th Oct or B4 with FRER...feel free to shorten me to cabbage or cab....Im not doing much this weekend but i go to Manchester on monday for a makeover and photo shoot...:thumbup: hope every1 has a fab wkend...any1 due for testing soon, ive 4gotton what tickers said now ive come to reply to post....:dohh::dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Cabbage I just saw your ticker for your daughter Chloe Louise! My daughter is called Chloe Louise too! :)

Trey thanks for the advice trying to stay busy! lol


----------



## mothercabbage

Chloe Louise is a good name for a girl!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> Chloe Louise is a good name for a girl!!!!! :happydance:

couldn't agree more! Is your Chloe Louise a handful too?:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> Chloe Louise is a good name for a girl!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> couldn't agree more! Is your Chloe Louise a handful too?:haha:Click to expand...

oh yes!!! just started high school...and starting puberty too.....:thumbup:


----------



## Treykid3

Cabbage, a makeover and photo shoot sounds so exciting! How did you get so lucky?


----------



## caz81

yay got a positive OPK today, already made hubby dtd when dd was having her morning nap, we also dtd last night & will do again tonight!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thats great CAZ....FXd for you..TREYKIDS...ill let you know how it goes tmoz in manchester for the photo shoot, its my birthday treat from OH im hoping for an underwear shoot so that will get OH in the :sex: mood!!!!! yey....:happydance:
:dust: N :hug: to all xx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies!!
Welcome Cabbage! 
Congrats Caz on your :bfp: OPK!!!! 
Coral, so how you doing with not testing till Mon?
Trey, My real name is Shannon and my user name is JoJo ( what we call my son Jonathan) and Mami is spanish for mom. After having my son no one called my Shannon anymore they would say Oh your JoJo's mom.And it doesn't matter which name you use. 
So here is what's been happing with me. yesterday I was horribly moody!! At first I thought it was just because I don't feel good (still really sick) so I was irritated but I felt like I wanted to rip someones eyes balls out if they even just looked at me!! I was snapping at everyone even my kids:cry: Then @ night I was laying w/ my DH trying to rest and watching that Vin Diesel movie The Pacifier (stupid movie) and was crying, no, sobbing at parts that weren't even sad! I also had a dream last night that my mom was sitting on my bed and I was laying down, she said "I can't believe my baby is pregnant again." I said "Mom, how do you know? its still to early to even know if I am." She said "I know you are. I can tell by looking at you." THen she made me take a HPT and it was a really strong positive. I asked her how it could be pos already and the lines were so dark @ only a couple days DPO. She said " That's what happens when you have twins." It was so crazy real!! When I woke up it took me a min to think about if it really happened or not.When I told my DH he said maybe my mom was trying to let me know. I've said from the beginning I had a good feeling about this month but it could just be because I want it so bad. So other symptoms I've had is increased CM,bbs sore and sensitive, lots of cramping almost like I'm getting my AF, lower back ache and been so extra hungry. I guess we shall see. Its so funny because normally I would be chomping at the bit to test, especially after a dream like that but I'm not. I guess it could be that I'm so sick right now I don't even want to get out of bed. But, its a good distraction. Well, speaking of bed, I'm going to get back into mine. DH took my son to the movies and my DD is about to go for a nap and I think I'll join her! Have a good rest of the weekend ladies! And Cabbage enjoy your photo shoot!!


----------



## Treykid3

caz81 said:


> yay got a positive OPK today, already made hubby dtd when dd was having her morning nap, we also dtd last night & will do again tonight!!!!

:happydance::dust::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Trey, I accidently erased my FF charting link from my siggy and now for the life of me can't remember how I got the code. Can you tell me how to do it again? My temps dropped when I thought I ovulated and now have been on the rise:happydance: It made the crosshairs on CD15 even though I got my BFP OPK on CD14. Is that ok?


----------



## jojosmami

Caz hope you had fun DTD! Fingers crossed this is your month!!

Coral good luck in the morning with your test. Come on :bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies, :coffee:how is everyone?

Well I tested yesterday morning and got BFN!:cry: Hoping it's still too early so I have decided to try not to test until Friday when Af is due, hope I can wait!

Jojo what a dream I hope it comes true! 

Now Caz, Trey, you and I are in the 2ww? right?:happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

So sorry Coral about your bfn :hugs: but it is still very early yet. How do you feel? Any new symptoms? Really, they say implantation could happen any day for you now and then you still need to wait a couple days before a HPT will come out positive so don't loose hope! And yep I think we are all in our 2ww as of now! What about you cabbage? It would be wonderful if my dream came true! It wouldn't be the 1st time I had a dream about a relative that had passed away telling me something and it came true. 

I can't wait to go to the Dr. today! I feel like crap still and it's so hard taking care of the kids ( mine, as I took the day off ) when I feel this sick. My hubby offered to take the day off too and help with the kids but really, when he's home its like an extra kid around for me to clean up after! :lmao: Hubby did take my son to the movies yesterday so I could sleep while my DD was taking her nap. I remember hearing them come in and I remember hearing my hubby come in and get the baby but the next thing I remember is him asking me what he should make the kids for dinner (it was 6:00pm). My hubby asked if me being so tired could be a sign that I'm preggo.:winkwink: I think its because this cold or what ever it is, is kicking my butt and taking names! I have to say though being sick, and sleeping so much is really helping with this 2ww!! 

How is everyone else feeling this morning?


----------



## coral11680

Jojo, sorry you are not feeling well:hugs: I have been feeling a bit nauseus but not sure if that is preg related or not. I felt like my sinuses hurt yesterday but feel better today, so not sure.


----------



## jojosmami

Did you feel nauseous last month?


----------



## coral11680

jojosmami said:


> Did you feel nauseous last month?

not that I remember


----------



## Treykid3

Hey Jojo,
I have to take a look again to see how to get the link back from FF. You got your crosshairs a day after your OPK which is right on target. Remember your OPK tell you that you are going to OV 24-48 hrs after a positive. Your crosshairs show you exactly when you OVd. Thats great!!! Im sorry you arent feeling well. I hope the Dr. can fix you upmaybe he/she can sneak in a blood test! I LOVE your dream! I hope your Mom is telling you something.

Coral, Its still early so you still have a great chance for your BFP. Some dont show BFP until days after your expected AF, so dont be sad yet!!

I dont know if I am in my 2WWaccording to the calendar I am, but according to my FF temps I never OVd. My CM has dried up and I never did any OPK so no clue! I am just wanting my AF to come early so I can start over again. I hope, hope my DH is still up to a third baby. He is stressed over finances. Our house is going to bury us in debt, if it doesnt sell soon.
:cry:


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, maybe all the stress you went thru this month thru your system off a bit. I have a silly question which I'm sure is common sense but if you don't ovulate do you still get an AF? I'm sorry to hear that you and your hubby are struggling right now. My hubby and I are going thru the same battle. Not with a house but we have a $600 a month car payment that were are desperately trying to get out of. We rent right now but it's only a 2 bedroom house. When we have another baby we def need a bigger house and an extra $600 a month would come in handy! He told my mom-in-law that we were trying for another baby and she was putting neg stuff in his head about $$$. I think that no one, including people w/money are never READY $$$ wise for a baby. But, I know we will be ok and if for any reason I thought we wouldn't be able to feed another mouth or pay for a roof no matter how much I wanted another baby I would have one. How long has your house been on the market? Have you and DH talked about if he's still on board w/ baby # 3? 

Dr. said I have an ear infection,sinus infection, had strep but went away on its own,but chest really congested. Gave me an antibiotic and an inhaler. Thought about the blood test thing but because its so early didn't want to bum myself out.
The twin thing is freakin me out a bit. My son insists that God is gonna give us 2 babies, everywhere me and my husband look there are twins, my husband pointed out yesterday that my fav and lucky number is 4 (which would be the # of kids we would have if we had twins) and today at the Dr when she weighed me I was 220 shy:) and the nurse said I guess 2 is your lucky number today! I think secretly my hubby wants twins! I wouldn't mind either but it just worries me a little about my other kids. I don't want them to feel left out. Guess we'll just wait and see what God gives us!


----------



## caz81

sorry you got a bfn coral but its still really early so fx for you.

Im in 2ww now, I got a negative OPK today so have ovulated now - yay!!

jojo-wow twins!! That would be cool, you will def be kept busy then!!


----------



## jojosmami

I'm sure busy would be an understatement! Been pretty nauseous this afternoon and my nips are really sore and have a headache. It could just be because I still don't feel good but I'm hoping its something else:winkwink:

I have a question for you ladies. I know some people say, regarding an HPT, that a line is a line, as long as it has color. But is that always the case? Here is why I ask. Last month, I was having pretty convincing preggo symptoms and I and my hubby were positive i was preggo so when all the tests cam out neg I was pretty shocked to be honest. Then my AF came something like 4 day early and was crazy being heavy,not heavy,then heavy again. Not to mention It was a pretty painful AF with way more cramps and way heavier than normal. Well, yesterday, I was looking in one of my drawers and found the box that I had put my HPT's from last month in. (I was keeping them for progression photos in case I was preggo and forgot to throw them out) As I was getting ready to throw the box away one of the tests fell out, the 10 dpo one, and there were 2 lines. The one was faint but def there and visible and pink. Now, I looked at that thing a couple times but I had already started bleeding a little so pretty much figured that it was my AF so payed it no mind. But now that I saw the tests, and look back with all I know now, do you think I could have been preggo and it was a chemical or something? I threw the test out but since yesterday I can't get it out of my head. The test is obviously pretty old and they say after 10mins the test results aren't vaild so it could have been an evap. But, I thought evaps weren't pink? What do you guys think? Really it doesn't matter now and maybe I'm just wanting to justify all the "symptoms" I had last month so I don't feel crazy!


----------



## jojosmami

Woke up this morning and bbs feel very heavy and sore, and increased CM.Temp is going down though so not sure if my temp rise was just a fever from being sick and now going back to normal or what. Last night was very emotional again while watch a silly reality show ( Dancing with the Stars) and my hubby asked me a very simple question and I really felt inside like I wanted to punch him in the face.I felt such a rush of anger toward him that was totally uncalled for! Then After freaking out at him, and seeing his face look at me in shocked and asking wtf? I felt horrible and started crying, and babbiling on about how much I love him. Its so funny because he had told me earlier that he really has a feeling that I'm preggo. I'm happy he feels that way and is excited but now because everyone(well, my hubby,my best friend & the dream w/ my mom) is saying they think I'm pregnant is making me wanna test right now!! Def don't think I'm gonna make it to after AF is due!

How's everyone else doing?

Coral did you test again this morning or were you able to hold out? ANy new symptoms? How's your belly?

Trey and Caz, how about you guys?


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi girls :wave: well im back from my photo shoot in manchester, pics were great, spent a fortune....:blush: so how is every one today? hope your all well hows the testing going CORAL? FXd for bfp!!!!..i am due for O in around 10 days(i think) so gotta get my strength back for :sex: he he..
:dust: N :hug: to all xx


----------



## caz81

jojosmami said:


> I'm sure busy would be an understatement! Been pretty nauseous this afternoon and my nips are really sore and have a headache. It could just be because I still don't feel good but I'm hoping its something else:winkwink:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I know some people say, regarding an HPT, that a line is a line, as long as it has color. But is that always the case? Here is why I ask. Last month, I was having pretty convincing preggo symptoms and I and my hubby were positive i was preggo so when all the tests cam out neg I was pretty shocked to be honest. Then my AF came something like 4 day early and was crazy being heavy,not heavy,then heavy again. Not to mention It was a pretty painful AF with way more cramps and way heavier than normal. Well, yesterday, I was looking in one of my drawers and found the box that I had put my HPT's from last month in. (I was keeping them for progression photos in case I was preggo and forgot to throw them out) As I was getting ready to throw the box away one of the tests fell out, the 10 dpo one, and there were 2 lines. The one was faint but def there and visible and pink. Now, I looked at that thing a couple times but I had already started bleeding a little so pretty much figured that it was my AF so payed it no mind. But now that I saw the tests, and look back with all I know now, do you think I could have been preggo and it was a chemical or something? I threw the test out but since yesterday I can't get it out of my head. The test is obviously pretty old and they say after 10mins the test results aren't vaild so it could have been an evap. But, I thought evaps weren't pink? What do you guys think? Really it doesn't matter now and maybe I'm just wanting to justify all the "symptoms" I had last month so I don't feel crazy!

sounds like it might have been a chemical pregnancy to me, Ive had 2 early m/cs - both at 5weeks & 6days & I had the most painful af, really heavy & cramps & had loads of pregnancy symptoms as well so it sounds like it could have been :hugs:

Your symptoms are sounding good so far to me! When are you going to test?:hugs:


----------



## caz81

Im good, wish I was a few more dpo than I am so I could start symptom spotting!!!


----------



## Treykid3

Good Morning Ladies of 3-Peat,
How is everyone feeling?
My temp rose this morning and if it stays up then that would indicate that I OVd yesterday the 20th. That would mean I shouldnt expect AF until Oct 4th. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. We snuck in a quickie this morning while the kids were asleep. Only bc my DH was hornywhat got me was that (TMI) he pulled out. I causally asked him about it and he responded jokingly that, that is how they do it in the movies. He is so silly! Remember, we havent had our Baby Foxx talk yet, so I am wondering if he really did that on purpose. :shrug:
I found the ticker section on FF  From the home page go to Sharing then  Tickers . Jojo, Im not sure what to say about the pregnancy test. I wouldnt speculateThe test is technically invalid. Even if it was many folks on here get preggo soon after a chemical. :hugs: Hold out for testing! According to your ticker you are 5 DPO, is that accurate?
Caz, 2WW! :happydance: Now for the hardest part
Coral, did you test again or are you going to wait? :winkwink:
Cabbage, glad your shoot went well. :thumbup:
Back to work for me!!:coffee:


----------



## Treykid3

Cute pic of your kids, Jojo. Does anyone else want to share pics?


----------



## caz81

this is my daughter:
 



Attached Files:







SL374705.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









SL374712.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









SL374713.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









SL374717.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## coral11680

Hi everyone,

Symptoms sound good jojo hope you get your BFP!

I have managed to hold out and not test yet!! I am trying to wait until Friday if possible!! I have got a coldsore come up which I only get about once a year so don't know if that means anything. I feel a bit sick but still managing to eat like a pig:winkwink:

Thanks for the kind words everyone I just hope it was too early which is why I'm trying to wait now FX'd!!
:dust: to all us girls!


----------



## caz81

Its all sounding good to me Coral - fx for your bfp!


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, I am 5 or 6 dpo. I got my Pos OPK on CD14 and a neg on CD 15 but FF says I OV'd on CD15 but either way still to early. And thanks for the FF help. As for what happened this morning w/ your hubby, he sounds just like my hubby! When we were DTD around Ov time he kept saying I was using him and crap like that. I tried to explain that I still was doin it because I love him and enjoy it so he would suggest we do it Doggy or say well then I'll go get a condom. He just wanted to see my reaction. I wish I could give an explanation on why they act the way they do sometimes but if I could do that I would get the Nobel Peace Prize! :laugh: I would try and talk to him for your own peace of mind. I would love to see pics of the "mini" 3-Peat members!:smile:

Cabbage glad to hear your shoot went well. Was hubby there watching or are you surprising him with the pics?

Caz, I am thinking it may have been. Even if it wasn't in a weird way I kinda want to think it was so that in my head I have some reassurance that I can get preggo again. I have this fear that it won't happen. I'm trying to hold out till I'm late? But I know that's not realistic! I will most likely try and sneak out at some point and get some tests from the dollar store. I'm torn because I want my DH to be there when I get my :bfp: but on the other hand I kind want to tell him in a cute fun way and he will think I'm crazy if he finds out that I get like 15 test from the dollar store and test like 2x a day until AF show's up:blush: It does sound crazy when I think about it! 

My cramps are getting kinda strong, and more like shooting pains now. :confused: I guess could be implantation or gas. Fingers XX"d!!


----------



## jojosmami

OMG!! Caz, Your baby girl is sooo freaking cute!! What's her name? Love those cheeks!


----------



## jojosmami

coral11680 said:


> I have managed to hold out and not test yet!! I am trying to wait until Friday if possible!! I have got a coldsore come up which I only get about once a year so don't know if that means anything. I feel a bit sick but still managing to eat like a pig:winkwink:

Coral I was just writing on another thread that I heard women often get sick when they get preggo because your immune system goes down a little to help your body do a that work to get the baby implanted etc.I get cold sores too, and you usually get an outbreak if your immune system goes down. That's why my Dr. suggested the vitamin L-Lysine. It improves your immune system. ANytime I feel a cold sore coming I take 3 right away and then 2 twice a day for a week r so and most of the time the sore never pops up and if it does it never gets out of control or turns into the sore. My hubby,best friend and Dr actually mentioned that to me yesterday saying that I got sick just like this when I found out I was preggo w/ my DD! So, finger xx'd and I really hope this is all of our months!! :dust:


----------



## jojosmami




----------



## Treykid3

I love the pics!!!! Your kids are beautiful!!! The Mommies are beautiful too. I know I suggested it, but ...ummm.... how do I post pics??


----------



## jojosmami

Trey if you go to Post Reply, there is a little paper clip. Click on it and it will bring up the upload form. Can't wait to see your babies!


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi again girls :wave: thanx TREY, wot a good idea for pics, we can put faces to the names!! ill see if i can get a couple on!!:dohh:not sure on how to do it yet tho....CAZ ur daughter is sooooooo cute!!! and JOJO u have the cutest kids! FX for BFP!!:happydance: I surprised the OH with my photo shoot pics! some are a bit kinky!!:blush:CORAL keep us updated, roll on friday!!!!!!!
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxx
PS I TRIED TO PUT PICS ON BUT IT KEEPS SAYING FAILED,I THINK THEY ARE TOO BIG, DOES ANY1 KNOW HOW TO RESIZE??PLEASE XX


----------



## jojosmami

I'm not sure how to resize other than cropping Cabbage. Did you show your hubby the pics yet? I bet he will love them! It must feel so nice to get all dressed up and feel like a Victoria Secret Calendar Girl! I would love to do that, but if you don't mind me asking isn't it expensive? I wouldn't even know where to go and get them done here in the States. How did you find a place to do it there?


----------



## Treykid3

I'll work on some pics later this evening....


----------



## Treykid3

I forgot that I have some pics on my work computer.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0433.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0178.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0067.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0128.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0189.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, you have some BEAUTIFUL babies. I'm thinking we have the "most beautiful babies & mommywinkwink:)" thread!!


----------



## mothercabbage

TREY you n kids are gorgeous!!!!!!!:kiss: JOJO, it was quite cheap for the hair makeup and nails to be done on the day but it was the pics that were pricey!:blush: me and my friend went halves and got 7 pics each for £400...but they worth it we look amazing, I heard about the company from a friend on facebook, so i rung up and booked myself in!!!! ace day!!:happydance::happydance:
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxx
PS if i can work out how to get pics on ere ill show you them...If any one in the uk fancies it. its flawlessstudios.net...


----------



## coral11680

Morning Ladies, all the mommies and kids are cute, I agree must be the best looking thread on here!~ :winkwink: :)

I will try to attach a few now!
 



Attached Files:







Egypt July2010 004.JPG
File size: 100.7 KB
Views: 3









Egypt July2010 050.JPG
File size: 120.6 KB
Views: 2









Egypt July2010 089.JPG
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 3









Chloe and ryan school3.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

i dont know if this image will be too small now!!:wacko: i dont have a clue wot im doin...if it works its 1 of my pics from photo shoot, if it does work...ill post some more from shoot and some of mi babies so far...
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxx
 



Attached Files:







flawless me shrunk.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

hi again, :wave: it seems to have worked so heres my pics....:happydance:
hugs n dust xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







connor thinks he's a rabbit.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 1









chloe & connor shrunk.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









conz & chloe shrunk 1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









my big boy 9lb 1oz.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









me and my OH.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

And heres some from my photo shoot....i love em!!!! so does OH..helps with the BDing!!!:blush: hugs n dust xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







flawless me shrunk.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 1









flawless shrunk.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 1









Mirror flawless.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 1









full shot,shrunk.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jojosmami

@ Coral you and your kids are beautiful!!! Where were they taken? Looked like fun where ever it was!

@ Cabbage all I have to say is WOW!!! I would pay a million dollars if I could look like that. You look stunning and you have beautiful babies too! Did you do the shoot with your friend? I bet that would have been so much fun! I want to do that so bad!! I think my hubby would love it.

So,ladies how are we doing this morning? Anything new?
I have heavy & sensitive bbs,stuffy nose,not having to pee more just feel like when I have to go, I HAVE TO GO! Almost need a panty liner cause I feel like bladder can't hold it. Also feel like I have a bladder infection cause I have to go so bad, run crosslegs to the bathroom, get there and I feel like I can't empty it (tmi ) Had a headache last night and again this morning and still crampy. So, if bladder thing continues will go to the Dr because I am prone to UTI/Bladder/Kidney infections. However, I had this same "bladder infection" symptom when I was preggo with my son and didn't even know it was a symptom until my mom told me that. Crampiness is making me a little worried though. I thought it would be gone by now so I guess we shall see. Anyone else cramping? The one thing I have noticed is that I'm an emotional,moody,mess that will explode in a rage of emotion from crying,laughter,or complete hate and anger in the matter of a second!! I'm aggravated and irritated with everything and everyone! Seriously ladies, I'm even irritated with myself! I just want to go into a dark, quite, room, alone for until this feeling passes!! Don't get me wrong, I love my family and love my kids more than anything or word can even explain. But, I just feel like my body is taking over! For example : The family went out to eat last night and the waitress lip gloss was pissing me off so bad I wanted to get a napkin and wipe it off myself! The way she talked, she was chewing gum while she was taking our order, I felt like she was rushing us and I swear she was giving me dirty looks. When my hubby would see her coming to the table he would say "Were good, thanks." Before she even got to us because he said he thought I was gonna get up and rip her head off. I would NEVER do anything like that but really that's how I felt, really for no reason.My hubby said on the way home maybe I should do a HPT earlier than we talked about.LOL! Sorry to rant but need to get it out somehow. Thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## mothercabbage

Thanx JOJO the photo shoot was a real confidence boost...(much needed)...well today i have got the start of a cold but the end of AF is coming...YES!!!!!! back to work :sex:..and as for the gum chewing waitress...sound like she was askin for her head ripped off!!! ha ha...
I want to see more pics!!! all our kids are soooooooooo cute...lets make more cuties!! lets ban :witch:
come on :bfp:
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well, as of lunch time, I have been able to hold it together and keep my emotions in check. Almost lost it a few times but not spazzing out, just yet! My bbs are killing me though. From just under my armpit and to my nipps. Nipps aren't sore just extra sensitive and almost have a burning sensation. Was playing on the computer with my DD and she was leaning back on my chest and it was so uncomfortable and actually hurt. Hunger has seemed to settle down but really today. Could be all the crying I've been doing I suppose, kinda wears you out. Everyone around me is convinced this is my month but I'm so scared that they are putting it all in my head and I am convincing my self into it and my body is acting accordingly. My temps dropped just a little yesterday and went back up today. Could it have been implantation? 

I have a question ladies... I know that its possible to have symptoms pretty early in a pregnancy. But, is it really possible to have symptoms before implantation has occurred? A HPT won't show a bfp until after. Isn't HGC a type of hormone? Isn't the presence of HGC trigger your body to increase other hormones and then your body shows symptoms? I've tried to look it up but its all in Dr terms.


----------



## mothercabbage

about a week before i found out i was preg with my son.(found out 14 dpo) i was an emotional mess, cried at everything and bb's hurt like mad..it was OH that said "you best go get a test!" of course it was :bfp:....so i think you do get some symptoms of pregnancy before it shows up on a test!!! but i have no idea about symptoms of implantation or before implantation...sound good for :bfp: though...when can you test JOJO???
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

I'm only 6 dpo, so really, I don't think I would get a bfp until at least 10dpo. But, I have to go out later and get milk and a couple things for the kids so I'm hoping I can run by the Dollar store and grab some. I figure I can test starting Friday morning, then like every other morning until I hopefully get my :bfp:!! I do have one FRER left from last cycle. It says it can show a bfp 6 days before your missed cycle. I want to save that one as a back up to the cheapies. I'm getting so excited. I just hope I'm not dissapointed in the end! 

:dust: for us!!


----------



## mothercabbage

jojosmami said:


> I'm only 6 dpo, so really, I don't think I would get a bfp until at least 10dpo. But, I have to go out later and get milk and a couple things for the kids so I'm hoping I can run by the Dollar store and grab some. I figure I can test starting Friday morning, then like every other morning until I hopefully get my :bfp:!! I do have one FRER left from last cycle. It says it can show a bfp 6 days before your missed cycle. I want to save that one as a back up to the cheapies. I'm getting so excited. I just hope I'm not dissapointed in the end!
> 
> :dust: for us!!

so am i right in thinking,you could use that FRER test tmoz??:wacko:


----------



## Treykid3

Hey Jojo,
I found the information below on babymed.com. It can be a little challenging to find what you want, but it has some great information.


The first pregnancy symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here:

Pregnancy Symptoms 
Timing of Pregnancy Symptom

Temperature drop (dip) 
Implantation day

Implantation bleeding or spotting (a slight staining of a pink or brown color) 
8-10 days after ovulation

Lower abdominal cramps / Implantation cramps / hot flashes	
8-10 days after ovulation

A positive blood hCG pregnancy test	
10 days after fertilization/ovulation

A positive urine home pregnancy test (HPT)
10-14 days after ovulation/fertilization

An elevated BBT 
15+ days without a menstrual period

No period. A missed menstrual period (amenorrhea) 
Your period is supposed to come 14-16 days after ovulation

Nausea 
2-4 weeks after ovulation

Nipple or breast tenderness 
3-4 weeks after conception

Fatigue and tiredness 
3-10 weeks after conception

Vomiting 
3-10 weeks after conception

Food cravings 
1-2 months after conception

Frequent urination 
Usually after 1-2 months

Softening of cervix	
6+ weeks after LMP

Constipation	
Later

Lower-back pain	
Later

Darkening of areola (area around breast nipple)	
After 14 weeks

Fetal heartbeat on sonogram	
8-9 weeks after conception

Fetal movements	
18-20+ weeks

Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation and before a missed period. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. That is usually when you develop typical 2WW symptoms. While typical pregnancy symptoms may indicate that a woman is pregnant, nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## mothercabbage

thats helpfull thanx hunni x


----------



## jojosmami

Ok, I read the post Trey. Thank You so much for looking that up for me :hugs: But, I'm still confused. I think I'm just going to go out, get a bunch of Dollar store tests ( they measure at 20 miu) and try to hold out until Fri morning. But, I'll grab a couple extra in case I can't resist :winkwink: I'm so nervous! I'm so scared! I just want this so bad that its gonna break my heart if this isn't my month. UUUGGGHHH! I guess I'll go and try to clean or something and try to get my mind of of everything.


----------



## Treykid3

The pictures are sex-y, Cabbage!! If that doesn't put DH in the mood, I don't know what will!! 

Jojo, your temp does look like an implantation dip but it is a little early for that. You seem to be stressing yourself out and that could be the cause of some of your moods. I have been where you are and it's amazing how your body can react to your emotions. Is there anything else that you can focus on to divert your attention? You will be testing soon so don't worry. What God has planned for you has already been put into motion. I know how sensitive this subject can be so feel free to tell me to mind my business... You have all the signs so I am keeping my FX for you!! We have a lucky thread, remember. :kiss:

We do have some good looking kids, don't we??!!


----------



## jojosmami

Treykid3 said:


> The pictures are sex-y, Cabbage!! If that doesn't put DH in the mood, I don't know what will!!
> 
> Jojo, your temp does look like an implantation dip but it is a little early for that. You seem to be stressing yourself out and that could be the cause of some of your moods. I have been where you are and it's amazing how your body can react to your emotions. Is there anything else that you can focus on to divert your attention? You will be testing soon so don't worry. What God has planned for you has already been put into motion. I know how sensitive this subject can be so feel free to tell me to mind my business... You have all the signs so I am keeping my FX for you!! We have a lucky thread, remember. :kiss:
> 
> We do have some good looking kids, don't we??!!

Thanks mama! If I wanted people to mind their own business then I wouldn't be on this kinda forum!! Really, everyone in here knows all about our CM, the kinda of sex we have right down to what position, how our nipples look, and really the only other thing left to share is pics of our "va-jay-jay's" :haha: I really appretiate all the support you ladies give me. I need to have women to listen to my crazy anntics and then tell me " Your crazy!" :smug: But, really thank you ladies for all your help. I really want to hold out till Fri but I doubt that will happen.

How is everyone else feeling? 

Trey did you talk to you DH about baby # 3?


----------



## Treykid3

:happydance: 

Glad you are ok with my support. As far as testing...I think I've seen BFP's as early as 8 or 9 DPO. :shrug: I can't remember. With what you are going thru, I would test early with the cheapies. 

My hubby and I haven't talked yet, but I was thinking of bringing it up in our therapy session Friday (1st one). I'm scared at what he would say. I'm feeling like crap today and that is why I am home. I called to tell him that I didn't feel well and he asked if I think I could be pregnant. I told him that I didn't think so, but asked him if I was, would he be mad. He said no, how could he? 

I have been so "off" lately. I wish I could live in a Spa for a month and detox and take in some peace. Maybe my body is feeling "old"!! :cry:


----------



## jojosmami

Awww, Trey :hug: Everybody goes thru those feelings sometimes. Maybe you'll feel better after you and your husband go to your session and are able to talk thru somethings. Do you think not being sure that he wants the same thing you want is bothering you even more than you think? I know that I don't know you or your husband but if he really didn't want another baby do you think that he would have mentioned it then on the phone? I'm sure that everything will work out for you guys. It never hurts to talk about stuff and it makes it even better when you have a "ref". Keep your head up. You shouldn't feel old at all. I try not to speak of religion to much because I don't want to offend anyone but I believe that if you ask for help it will come, if you ask for direction in your life, you'll get your map and if you stay strong, positive, and have faith things always fall into place even if at that time you don't understand why. Sending lots of love your way mama!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww trey..:hugs: ((let me know if your going to that spa)) i may need it soon!!! 
:hug: n :dust: to all xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!! How is everyone doing this morning?

Well ladies, I caved and tested this morning and of course it was a :bfn:. Its ok though cause it is still pretty early. Cramps are gone, bbs still sore, had bad headache last night and a little queezy but could have been from the headache, and temps went up again. GUess all these symptoms could be PMS. Last month AF came early so not counting that happening again out. My DD woke up this morning sick. Could be allergies but she's not looking good, and have a ton of laundry to do today so hopefully that will keep me busy today and away from the other tests I have!


----------



## jojosmami

How you doing Coral and Caz?


----------



## coral11680

Hi everyone, I'm feeling more doubtful today :(:cry: did a test yesterday afternoon and :bfn:I would think it would show by now on a 20miu test? I will test again tomorrow morning if the :witch: doesn't get me before!!
I thought I had tons of symptoms but might be in my head:wacko:

Jojo way too early to show positive so don't worry! It's hard when you have cheapies not to test isn't it!:hugs:

Trey glad to hear things are better with DH and hope your session goes well.:hugs:

Cabbage like the pics you look great!

Caz how are you feeling?


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi CORAL :wave: thanx for compliments on pics.... maybe its still too early for testing...so FXd for bfp soon...keep us updated!! :hug: n :dust:


----------



## Treykid3

DH and I touched on the baby subject last night and he admitted that he is unsure of what he wants. His reasons revolve around finances and being able to provide. I was thinking more along of the lines of waiting until we develop a stronger bond. The minds of men and women can be so different.

Ok, so my cycle update is slightly promising. I got my crosshairs today on my FF chart which means i Ov'd on Monday. We had make up BD five days before and the day of. So, there is a small possibility something stuck. I'll start SS next wk. FX. If it happens then there will be no more wondering what to do.


----------



## Treykid3

DH and I touched on the baby subject last night and he admitted that he is unsure of what he wants. His reasons revolve around finances and being able to provide. I was thinking more along of the lines of waiting until we develop a stronger bond. The minds of men and women can be so different.

Ok, so my cycle update is slightly promising. I got my crosshairs today on my FF chart which means i Ov'd on Monday. We had make up BD five days before and the day of. So, there is a small possibility something stuck. I'll start SS next wk. FX. If it happens then there will be no more wondering what to do.


----------



## Treykid3

Oops


----------



## mothercabbage

hi trey, im sure your DH will be over the moon if you told him you were preggo....and it sounds like you had O pretty much covered with BDing....:happydance: FXd for :bfp: :hug: n :dust: xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

@trey, glad to hear that you at least got to break the ice about the new baby. Its sounds like he is a great man and just wants to make sure he can take care of his family. I'm sure everything will work out and by the sounds of your timing with make up :sex: you might just be well on your way!! :dust:
@Coral, I know how frustrating this 2ww is! Its killing me too. But, keep your chin up because I see on here how some women are 12-13dpo and get a neg in the morning and test again in the afternoon and get there:bfp: so your not out yet! :dust: to you too. 

So ladies, which week out of your month long cycle do you think is the hardest?
AF week,Ovulation Week,or the 2WW?
I feel its the AF week. During Ov week your keeping busy:winkwink: and at least in the progress of getting things done. 2WW is really hard but at least you have that hope to hold onto,symptom hunting and that positivty of this is gonna be our month. AF week is horrible because not only do you have to deal with the fact of dissapointment but you have to deal with your actual AF. Just wanted to see what you guys thought.
I am sooooo:sleep:today. I get that way before AF comes though so not a great symptom to judge from. I have looked at the test I took today like a million times already hoping that a second line will just magically appear. I know its early but I am bummed out that I couldn't even see a hint of a line. My cramps came back earlier and felt more like AF type cramps so I'm trying to stay positive but its really hard. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Treykid3

The worst week for me is week 2 of the 2WW. It's hard to wonder if your symptoms are AF or pregnancy. I'm ok with AF week because the limbo of am I preggo, is over. Fertile week is fun because of BDing.

@Jojo, your symptoms are still sounding so good. Don't give up! PMA!! Thanks for all your positive words of encouragement. Now I need to start praying!!
@Coral, you don't give up either. Is still little early if your ticker is right.
@Caz...how are yoU?
@Cabbage, Do you have and OV signs yet??


----------



## caz81

hey ladies! loads to catch up on! Sorry I have been absent for the last couple of days but just been so busy!

Thank you for the lovely comments on my daughter - her name is Sapphira :)

Sorry coral & jojo that you got bfns but its still early - not over until the witch shows! When do you think you will test again?

Trey - glad you have ovulated & sounds like you are in with a good chance with when you dtd.

Mothercabbage - loving the pic - very sexy!!

Im doing ok, starting symptom spotting of course :haha: ive got loads of creamy cm which i dont normally have, headache off & on & having strange dreams but im guessing its too early really for any of those to be real signs :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning girlies :wave: i think the worst week for me is after AF has gone, b/c if your like me i have a week from then until O...well usually (i think:dohh:) yesterday i think i had O pains, quite sharp but like burning in lower tummy, mainly at right side..so just to be safe i DTD last night!!!
TREY im not too sure if those wer O signs, and im not sure what any other signs are....any hints??
CAZ thanx for the compliment on pic!!!had a great day in manchester for that photoshoot!!!
how is every one else today? hope your all wonderfully posative for the coming weeks ..:happydance:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## caz81

When I ovulate I get stabbing pains on one side, they dont last that long generally, just a few mins!

Do you do OPKS?


----------



## mothercabbage

no im not going to use them this cycle, im trying the au natural approach! see if i can listen to my body!!! ((what do i sound like)) :rofl:...the O pains i got were for about 10 mins..if that...probably wind....but DTD just in case...any excuse to :sex: OH...ha ha


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,
Well. I'm def out this month the :witch: arrived last night:cry:

Oh well, on a bright note, it was exactly 28 days so I think my cycle is on track now. The first month off the pill (last month) it was 30 days. I was always 28days before BC so I feel like hopefully it's back to normal now!! we'll see.

Good luck everyone!! I'm trying not to come on everyday as I'm getting too obsessive and driving myself nuts!:wacko:

Hope you get your BFP soon. If you dont this month dont worry we can be buddies and go through it together again!


----------



## mothercabbage

Awwwwwwwwww CORAL :hug: xx


----------



## jojosmami

AWWW :hugs: coral!! Sending you lots of love! 
@Cabbage, I usually get mild cramps,and bbs get tender, and increased CM but not really till the day before I ov for me! Crossing my fingers your on your way!
@Caz, glad to her your well. Your daughters name is beautiful! How did you come up with it? Is your ticker right? If it is could be symptoms.
@Trey, how you feeling today?

Well, this morning I woke up and tested and got a bfn again. I swear I see a vvvvvv faint line but think its just an evap. Had a big temp jump up,Bbs not really sore anymore just still have that weired burning/itching like feeling on the nips. This morning I woke up w/ (TMI)loads of watery cm, I thought for a sec I got my AF or my "water broke" :haha:, other than that not much. Had a wave of like a heat flash,nauseousness,and faintness this morning. Lasted about 10 mins but really thought I was gonna lose my coffee if you catch my drift. I'm suppose to go to a carnival w/ my kids where my Aunt lives about 45 mins from home tomorrow. I'm not telling anyone were TTC just yet but don't want to get on the rides just incase. My son loves the big rides but can't get on by himself and I'm the only other one that will go on with him.. My aunt is really nosey and she gonna be asking a million questions why I'm not going on with him. I'm really hoping I get my :bfp: in the morning so I can tell her. If not hw do you think I should handle it? She is the typical crazy Aunt who is loud,nosey,and got a big mouth! She's the family newspaper. I love her to death though and she's like a second mom. BUt I know if I tell her were TTC not only will she blab it to the whole family and anyone else that will listen but she will be doing it in a neg way. I don't think she means it but she's not the most positive person in the world and at a time like this I just want positive vibes. Lets just hope I wake up and get my :bfp: and can proudly show her the test!!


----------



## Treykid3

Coral, I'm sorry:witch: came to visit. It is a relief though to get back to a 'normal' cycle. Keep that PMA up!

Jojo, you are still showing good symptoms. I don't see why you cant ride any rides at the fair. Didn't you say your DD wasn't feeling well a couple of days ago? You can say you got a touch of what she had and you want to play it 'safe'. Your temps look good...staying above the coverline without a downward trend is a good thing. I hope you get that :bfp: too!

Cabbage, au natural signs are CM! Look for EWCM (egg white in consistency and color). This should come after watery CM. Pains on one side or the other is a sign too. I usually cramp all over.

Caz, we can SS together since we are around the same DPO. According to FF I am 4 DPO today. I had cramps yesterday and none so far today. Creamy CM. Feeling good today.


----------



## jojosmami

Treykid3 said:


> Jojo, you are still showing good symptoms. I don't see why you cant ride any rides at the fair. Didn't you say your DD wasn't feeling well a couple of days ago? You can say you got a touch of what she had and you want to play it 'safe'. Your temps look good...staying above the coverline without a downward trend is a good thing. I hope you get that :bfp: too!

I just thought getting on rides my hurt the possible pregnancy? So, with the temp thing, the temp should stay above the base temp and it just needs to stay above that right?


----------



## mothercabbage

evening ladies..:wave: thanx for the O help TREY...not long to go before you can test is it?? if your ticker is right?....FXd for you..
hows every1 else doing? everyone got PMA!!!! :dust: :hug: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

OK ladies I need you to talk me out of testing again! The test from this morning has a def second line. NOw, I took it about 7 hrs ago so is prob invalid. Did see the line as soon as I took it but it was so very faint I thought its an evap. But now its def darker and a tinge of pink. I'm only 8dpo so it still early and the day is almost over, if it is a :bfp: then it will be there in the morning and hopefully darker. I have 3 dollar store tests left and 1 FRER. I don't want to waste one if it is only an evap. Especially cause then I'll have to explain to DH why I have to go and buy more tests :/ What do I do??? Test again, and run to the dollar store in the am before I go to my families house since hubby wont be with me and I can do it all in secret, or wait till the morning and see what happens. If I get bfn I'm gonna be really sad, but if I don't test its gonna drive me mad! I've been cramping on and off all day almost like AF cramp but lower and my back is hurting. Other than that no real changes. Help!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

jojosmami said:


> OK ladies I need you to talk me out of testing again! The test from this morning has a def second line. NOw, I took it about 7 hrs ago so is prob invalid. Did see the line as soon as I took it but it was so very faint I thought its an evap. But now its def darker and a tinge of pink. I'm only 8dpo so it still early and the day is almost over, if it is a :bfp: then it will be there in the morning and hopefully darker. I have 3 dollar store tests left and 1 FRER. I don't want to waste one if it is only an evap. Especially cause then I'll have to explain to DH why I have to go and buy more tests :/ What do I do??? Test again, and run to the dollar store in the am before I go to my families house since hubby wont be with me and I can do it all in secret, or wait till the morning and see what happens. If I get bfn I'm gonna be really sad, but if I don't test its gonna drive me mad! I've been cramping on and off all day almost like AF cramp but lower and my back is hurting. Other than that no real changes. Help!!!

im not gonna talk you outta testing because i wud!!! :blush: just run to get some more in secret!! if its a :bfn: it may be because its too early so i wouldnt be sad hunni......:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

So what do ya think?:shrug:I haven't tested again gonna try and hold out till morning. I know these pics are crap but hubby took the good phone today so I was left with the crappy pre-paid phone. :growlmad:


----------



## Treykid3

jojosmami said:


> Treykid3 said:
> 
> 
> Jojo, you are still showing good symptoms. I don't see why you cant ride any rides at the fair. Didn't you say your DD wasn't feeling well a couple of days ago? You can say you got a touch of what she had and you want to play it 'safe'. Your temps look good...staying above the coverline without a downward trend is a good thing. I hope you get that :bfp: too!
> 
> I just thought getting on rides my hurt the possible pregnancy? So, with the temp thing, the temp should stay above the base temp and it just needs to stay above that right?Click to expand...

You may want to google the ride info. 

Right, Your temp should stay above the coverline. It stays up because your progesterone is high and that is what keeps your lining thick. When the progesterone drops then your temp drops. Then your lining is shed=AF. Am I confusing?? 

BTW, I just read that implantation can occur as early as 3 days. Maybe that's why you had a dip at 5 DPO.


----------



## Treykid3

It's hard to tell if there is a line or not. 

I would test in the morning. If it is a BFN then you know that it is still early and you have a day full of activity to take your mind off it. If it is a BFP then your day will be awesome! 

Let us know how it works out in the morning!!!!!!!!

Gotta go and try to get my 2 year old to eat her green beans.


----------



## coral11680

Good luck Jojo I hope it's BFP for you, try this morning! fx'd for you hun.


----------



## mothercabbage

JOJO its a bit shadowy, cant really see it clearly enough to see a line, but it seems to have a line there.....do another test and put pics on .....FXd hunni.....:dust: :dust:.....i REALLY hope its your :bfp:......so excited!!!!!!
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

coral11680 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Well. I'm def out this month the :witch: arrived last night:cry:
> 
> Oh well, on a bright note, it was exactly 28 days so I think my cycle is on track now. The first month off the pill (last month) it was 30 days. I was always 28days before BC so I feel like hopefully it's back to normal now!! we'll see.
> 
> Good luck everyone!! I'm trying not to come on everyday as I'm getting too obsessive and driving myself nuts!:wacko:
> 
> Hope you get your BFP soon. If you dont this month dont worry we can be buddies and go through it together again!

awww sending you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz81

Jojo- its looking like there might be somthing there, looking forward to seeing todays test so we can do some line spotting!


----------



## caz81

Ive got sore boobs today which Im hoping is a good sign?! apart from that im really tired but i think that is more that SApphira woke up 3 times in the night more than anything else!


----------



## Treykid3

Hey caz, ive been having tender boobies too. I am 5DPO today. It is a good sign. Do u normally get that before AF?

Jojo! I know it early for you...7am...but I can't wait to see what ur test will say. 

Has anyone had a pregnancy reading?


----------



## mothercabbage

i was tempted to have a pregnancy reading, but never got one done...any1 else?? xx


----------



## jojosmami

I tested this morning and got a bfn:cry: Guess it was an evap or I've seen some tests where women were preggo got a bfp one day and a bfn the next. I heard its because after implantation your HGC levels are trying to double but it can come in waves for a couple days. I'm only 9 dpo so its still early.Has that happened to any of you? I was getting lots of cramps last night and getting that weird pulling/sharp pain sensation that I heard a couple women talk about. I'm also pretty nauseous this morning and emotional, my boobs are sore but not as much and temp was still pretty high. The emotional part could be that I'm disappointed I didn't get my BFP but I guess we shall see. Just hope this isn't a chemical. 
@Trey, did your 2 yr old eat the green beans? If so , HOW did you do it?:haha:
@Cabbage anymore symptoms? Hope your having fun while you wait!
@Caz, sore bbs are a sign!! Fingers XX'd. Is your daughter feeling ok?
@Coral, how you feeling?
I really wanted to get a reading as well but def won't pay for it. I wouldn't mind a free one but I've read some of them and they just sound so generic. Guess if its free wouldn't hurt though.Any of you guys gonna go for it? If you do I'll get one too.Wow, pretty nauseous right now. Maybe I won't have to pretend not to feel well enough to get on the rides:shrug: Well better start getting ready for today!!! Have a wonderful day everyone. Gonna stop on my way and grab some more tests so maybe I'll test again tonight? I'll upload pics of the test this morning and better one of yesterday's when I get home. Fingers XX'd I'll have a better update later on! For now, (hopefully) will drowned my sorrows in loud happy screaming of kids,smells of good fried food & beer, and shoving my face with some funnel cake!! :D


----------



## caz81

I dont normally get them before af so feeling hopeful! Thats my main symptom so far as well as loads of creamy cm.

@jojo - dont feel down as 9dpo is so early, most people dont get a positive than soon and your symptoms sound so good, when do you think you will test next?

@Trey our symp[toms sound really simular hope that we both get our bfps!!

I have never had a pregnancy reading as dont believe in that sort of thing myself but i think they are pretty popular in ttc, but not many of htem ever seem to be right from what ive seen!1

Hubby has taken SApphira out to a 'tots and pops' afternoon so i have the house to myself, this is the first time i have been away from her ever so missing her!!

oh her name is from the bible, it means 'beautiful', me and hubby like to have bible names as we are both Christian.


----------



## coral11680

I'm feeling ok thanks jojo. I am disappointed but trying to stay positive. I'm thinking of buying a clearblue fertility monitor or maybe just ovulation test sticks? What do you guys think?
Still early for a BFP jojo try again tomorrow or wait later if you can? 

Trey and Caz symptoms sound promising so good luck!

Cabbage are you using ovulation tests or anything>?


----------



## coral11680

oh by the way I had a Jenny Renny reading and she said I will get my BFP in april with a boy! I hope she is wrong and it doesn't take that long! Can't believe I paid 5 pounds for a silly reading, my husband thinks I've lost the plot!:wacko::haha:

I say don't waste your money but then again I stupidly did.You never know she might be right but I hope not! lol


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies. I'm enjoying my time of silence (naptime)! I'm watching my recorded shows and drinking a glass of wine. :blush:

Jojo, Madison ate one green bean. We went to the grocery store yesterday and they were able to get what they wanted for dinner including a dessert. So, I just reminded her that she will not be able to eat her dessert unless she tried to eat her green beans.

9 DPO is still early, so don't be upset. The only times I have ever seen a line was when I was preggo with the kids. I hope you have/had a great time at the fair. 

I have had a reading from Jenny Renny - wrong; Melissa - baby girl in July; and I just pd for one from Psychic123uk. I said I wouldn't do anymore but I was reading someone's journal and her prediction was correct! I don't put much into it, though. Jojo, I didn't know there were any free ones.

Caz, I hope you enjoy your alone time. It is normal to miss her, but you NEED Mommy time. You have to take care of you to be the best Mom and Wife you can be!! BTW, I have the creamy CM too but not a lot.

Coral, I would try the OV sticks first because they are cheaper. I heard the CBFM is expensive (good for long term TTC). :shrug: some ppl swear by it though. Hard call because the time you spend TTC is unknown. 

Cabbage I hope you are :sex: because you could OV anytime!!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning girls...:wave: hows every1 today??
@CORAL no im not using any OPK its my 1st month trying so im gonna try the au natural approach, but if we dont get :bfp: in October ill probably get some IC and start charting my temps...u never know we could strike it lucky, we caught on in 1st month of trying with my son so FX.
@TREY we never DTD last night, i had a few glasses of wine and fell asleep early!!!! but i have a cold too so i dont think we would have DTD last night even if i was wide awake..but be assured i WILL get the goods tonight!!! we :sex: the other night so hopefully if i have O early the :spermy: will still be hanging around..
today i dont know what i am doing my head is all fuzzy, i have a headache,my body is aching, and my nose is constantly dripping...i want this cold to go away!!!:growlmad:
:hug: n:dust: to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh and JOJO i cant tell if i am having any O symptoms because of this damn cold i have, tummy is a bit bloated but my CM is a creamy colour...it has to be clear?? :hug: n :dust: to all xx


----------



## jojosmami

mothercabbage said:


> oh and JOJO i cant tell if i am having any O symptoms because of this damn cold i have, tummy is a bit bloated but my CM is a creamy colour...it has to be clear?? :hug: n :dust: to all xx

I hope you feel better today hun.:hugs: I know that egg white Cm is the best. I have heard women having different kinds of CM and getting preggo but not sure.Sorry.


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx hunni, i dont think i am O yet i think it will be next week..but will :sex: just incase!! he he how r u today?..:hug: n :dust: xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well, good morning ladies! 

Well, I am just sooooooo :wacko: I tested again this morning but got a :bfn: again. However, the nauseousness I had yesterday morning never went away and stayed with me all day, last night and into as we speak! Having on and off headaches too. Last night's was a migraine ( which I get more when my hormones fluctuate), back is killing me and so are bbs,watery cm, no real cramps but more like heavy abdomen,and sharp tugging/stretching kind of pains, but :bfn: I guess its still early, but, don't you think I would have gotten my BFP by now? Especially if I implanted on 6dpo like I thought my chart showed? Another girl on one of the other thread I stalk got her BFP and I was looking at her chart and she didn't have that big temp drop, it was very slight. A couple of the girls that have got their BFP charts were the same. Hoping I still have a chance for my BFP! Even hubby was a little disappointed this morning. But, guess well wait and see. Will test every morning till I get my BFP!! Fair was so much fun! We all had a blast! Great memories! I canceled my CPR class today cause I'm so sick to my belly don't think I'm up for it. Fingers xx'd for me ladies! Mine are for you! :Dust:

@Trey, god thinking with the green beens. My son loves green beans as long as there fresh and with butter and garlic.Sometimes he wants just that for dinner. My daughter thou is really picky! 
@Coral, I used ovu sticks and actually mine where from the dollar store and they worked fine for me.
@Caz, I really love that name. My son Jonathan name means "gift from God". My daughters name was a name I always loved. But her middle name is DeAliz(Day-ah-lease) and that's a combo of my mom-in-laws name,my mom's middle name and my sis-in-law's names (Mom in law name is Alida but they call her Ali,my mom's middle name Lee, and sis-in-law name Ivelisse). 
How did everyone pick their kids names?
@Cabbage, I really hope you ov soon!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, good morning ladies! 

Well, I am just sooooooo :wacko: I tested again this morning but got a :bfn: again. However, the nauseousness I had yesterday morning never went away and stayed with me all day, last night and into as we speak! Having on and off headaches too. Last night's was a migraine ( which I get more when my hormones fluctuate), back is killing me and so are bbs,watery cm, no real cramps but more like heavy abdomen,and sharp tugging/stretching kind of pains, but :bfn: I guess its still early, but, don't you think I would have gotten my BFP by now? Especially if I implanted on 6dpo like I thought my chart showed? Another girl on one of the other thread I stalk got her BFP and I was looking at her chart and she didn't have that big temp drop, it was very slight. A couple of the girls that have got their BFP charts were the same. Hoping I still have a chance for my BFP! Even hubby was a little disappointed this morning. But, guess well wait and see. Will test every morning till I get my BFP!! Fair was so much fun! We all had a blast! Great memories! I canceled my CPR class today cause I'm so sick to my belly don't think I'm up for it. Fingers xx'd for me ladies! Mine are for you! :Dust:

@Trey, god thinking with the green beens. My son loves green beans as long as there fresh and with butter and garlic.Sometimes he wants just that for dinner. My daughter thou is really picky! 
@Coral, I used ovu sticks and actually mine where from the dollar store and they worked fine for me.
@Caz, I really love that name. My son Jonathan name means "gift from God". My daughters name was a name I always loved. But her middle name is DeAliz(Day-ah-lease) and that's a combo of my mom-in-laws name,my mom's middle name and my sis-in-law's names (Mom in law name is Alida but they call her Ali,my mom's middle name Lee, and sis-in-law name Ivelisse). 
How did everyone pick their kids names?
@Cabbage, I really hope you ov soon!


----------



## caz81

morning ladies, how are you all today?

I would recommend OPKS as I think they are cheap & work well, a good investment as well as I have found I can often ovulate on different days different months so they help track it, plus i enjoy poas lol!!!

My boobs are even more sore today so feeling a bit hopeful now this month!


----------



## mothercabbage

@caz....morning hunni.:wave: glad you are feeling positive this month FXd for you..not long until you can test??if your ticker is right..have you been tempted to test yet? being a POAS addict...:haha: hope your well xx
@jojo i just dont think i will know when i O so lots :sex: on the cards!! i kept geting :bfn: on OPKs when i was trying for LO#2, they lied to me because now LO#2 is 18 month old!!!! i used them every day of the cycle i was TTC him...so abit dubious of using them again...:shrug:..hope your well too xx
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

hehehe Im trying to hold off this month until im 12dpo as thats when I got a BFP with my daughter, actually having more symptoms makes it easier not to test than if i have none - yep i think im officially crazy!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: <------CAZ
:wohoo:<-----ME
we'll be crazy together ...........:haha:


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> :yipee: <------CAZ
> :wohoo:<-----ME
> we'll be crazy together ...........:haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, 

Well I'm still feeling nauseus on and off so it must just be my hormones regulating after the pill:shrug: I think I will probably order some IC ovltion tests and pregnancy tests, I just hope I don't get even more confused:wacko:
Jojo fx'd for you still, it's not too late yet honey.

Trey, when do you think you will test, or are you good at waiting?!

Cabbage, so ovulationg tests are confusing! lol If I don't get a positive I will get upset and cry, maybe I shouldn't get them?:shrug:

Caz, when are you testing?


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick post from my phone...I'm supposed to be spending QT w DH watching football. Jojo sorry bout the bfn but its still early. Glad u had a fun day. Caz mine r more sore today too-more than usual. Tired today too but that could be anything. Just hope this is it. I want to test early this time...I never get to test cause AF always shows up. So, ill start at 9 DPO. Where can I get the cheapies from? Cab, hope u feel better hun. 

Oh...names
Well we wanted them to have our initials. My son is Mark (a fam name) Ayden (took forever to figure it out). My DD is Madison (i have always liked the name) Taylor (the only T name we thought sounded good) . Son has my initials and DD has my DH's.

Gotta go for now.


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, They sell that at the dollar store and I've actually heard they work at 20 miu. I also know they have the walmart brand which is like $4.00 for 2. But, I'm a big coupon clipper and they usually have coupons for Clear Blue easy,First Response amd EPT. Have heard a lot of neg things about the blue dye tests but I had a coupon for $5.00 off EPT so I got a box of 3 for $4.00 so I grabbed some. I also had a coupon for $3.00 of FRER and used that today too. Gonna test in the morning but get AF type cramps:cry: Your symptoms are getting me excited for you though!!
@Caz, you too! I really hope this is your month too! 
@Coral, I think they are just as confusing as HTP! :D 
@Cabbage, Do you think you were getting BFN because of the brand? 
Hope everyone enjoy's the rest of their weekend! 
Lots of:dust::dust: Ladies!


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, They sell that at the dollar store and I've actually heard they work at 20 miu. I also know they have the walmart brand which is like $4.00 for 2. But, I'm a big coupon clipper and they usually have coupons for Clear Blue easy,First Response amd EPT. Have heard a lot of neg things about the blue dye tests but I had a coupon for $5.00 off EPT so I got a box of 3 for $4.00 so I grabbed some. I also had a coupon for $3.00 of FRER and used that today too. Gonna test in the morning but get AF type cramps:cry: Your symptoms are getting me excited for you though!!
@Caz, you too! I really hope this is your month too! 
@Coral, I think they are just as confusing as HTP! :D 
@Cabbage, Do you think you were getting BFN because of the brand? 
Hope everyone enjoy's the rest of their weekend! 
Lots of:dust::dust: Ladies!


----------



## caz81

morning :)

jojo - have you done the test yet? feeling all excited for you!!

Im going to test at 12dpo, so on friday - i still have sore boobs but it seems to come & go at times, I have got blue veins on them today which is the same thing that happened last time i was pregnant with my daughter - i swear if im not pregnant this month im giving up symptom spotting as have so many that are the same as when i was pregnant before!!!


----------



## caz81

One other thing, i had loads of cramps & like shooting pains from 4-6dpo but they have stopped now - should they have continued if i was pregnant?


----------



## mothercabbage

hi all...:wave: well i feel much better today, we DTD last night so thats today covered!! :haha:...as for the OPK maybe it was the brand i cant recall what make they were when i had my son, but today i gave in :blush::haha:..i was shopping with my LO and walked past the OPKs and thought "why not"...got home and did one straight away...pics attatched are what i got at 4mins. i know theyre are NEG but i cant see a feint line does this mean O has passed or is imminent??:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







phpefIlimAM.jpg
File size: 77.4 KB
Views: 7









phpWdCuA1AM.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jojosmami

HEy Ladies. Tested again this morning and another :bfn::cry: But, no signs of AF,still same symptoms of being preggo, and 2 of the ladies I am TTC buddies with on another thread got their BFP yesterday and today and we have the same symptoms, and our FF charts are almost Identical. Had temp drop at 5dpo,then an increase for 4 days then another temp drop @10dpo, then really big rises! The one woman didn't get bfn until 13dpo so there is still hope! PMA right? 
@Cabbage, it could mean either really, but, is your ticker right? If so then its probably coming. I got a neg with an even lighter line the day before I got that great BFP OPK! Keep :sex:!!! 
@Caz, I feel the same way this month. If I don't get my BFP this month I'm gonna go crazy! I say I'm not gonna symptoms hunt next month but I know that's a big ole fat lie!!! :haha: You say you have the blue veins? I have the same thing and I never noticed them before and now all of a sudden there they are! I didn't even know that was a symptom until a lady on another thread mentioned that and she just got her :bfp: so Finger's xx'd!!! 
@ Coral and Trey, how you ladies feeling today?


----------



## mothercabbage

could still be too early JOJO, thanx for comments on OPK....still got my FXd for you...its so hard to type like this!!!!<---- :haha:


----------



## jojosmami

mothercabbage said:


> could still be too early JOJO, thanx for comments on OPK....still got my FXd for you...its so hard to type like this!!!!<---- :haha:

:rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## Treykid3

Good morning!
Caz, not sure about the cramping. If you look at other ladies who got their BFP's, it can go either way. 
Jojo, just keep testing, girl. 11 DPO is still early. AF isn't here yet and she is not due for another 3 days, right? I think I may go your route and start testing early. Going to walmart at lunch time!! I'll test in the morning...I'll only be 7 DPO's according to FF.
Cabbage, your neg OPK could mean OV is still on it's way. Just keep doing what you are doing and BD like crazy!
Coral, how is your PMA??

If I didn't do my temps, I would think my AF is due today. Should I start testing tomorrow or wait until at least 9DPO??? What do you think?

Started cramping some this morning...dry CM. My temps are nice and high. Hard to sleep at night because I am uncomfortable and hot. I'm telling myself that I am preggo until proven otherwise. We have been trying for 5 months and this is the first month that we didn't "try". We just happened to have make up BD at the "right" time.

Gotta take it day by day....


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo, 10 DPO on your chart, could be your implatation dip. Keep hope, it looks good.


----------



## jojosmami

I think if you can handle the bfn from testing early and you can afford the tests, then test away!!! Yea, should get AF on the 30th so fingers crossed. Got pics of my EPT gonna post so you guys can look at it. I was looking at some in the BFP gallery and I can't see them at all but everyone else can so won't hurt to have other people eyes take a look. Fingers xx'd Trey! This is gonna be our month!


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies, put up pics of the test from 8dpo where you can't really tell but there is a second line and its pink in real life and the one from today which looks really negative! tell me what you think! It under the preggo test gallery under "Please talk me out of testing"


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> hi all...:wave: well i feel much better today, we DTD last night so thats today covered!! :haha:...as for the OPK maybe it was the brand i cant recall what make they were when i had my son, but today i gave in :blush::haha:..i was shopping with my LO and walked past the OPKs and thought "why not"...got home and did one straight away...pics attatched are what i got at 4mins. i know theyre are NEG but i cant see a feint line does this mean O has passed or is imminent??:wacko:

my opks normally look like that a couple of days before ovulation xx


----------



## mothercabbage

JOJO i saw a line, use a more sensative test tmoz....FXd...and CAZ i hope it is O coming!!! yey more :sex: :haha: :hug: n :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

I&#8217;ve been doing some reading and decided to wait until at least 8 DPO to test. Technically, HCG levels are non-existent until the earliest 8 DPO. I went to buy some HPTs from the Dollar Store and only got 3! I was too embarrassed to get more! Come to find out these tests are just as reliable and more sensitive than the name brand ones that are $20+.


----------



## mothercabbage

your ticker confusing me...:wacko: it says your 13dpo....?


----------



## jojosmami

Treykid3 said:


> Ive been doing some reading and decided to wait until at least 8 DPO to test. Technically, HCG levels are non-existent until the earliest 8 DPO. I went to buy some HPTs from the Dollar Store and only got 3! I was too embarrassed to get more! Come to find out these tests are just as reliable and more sensitive than the name brand ones that are $20+.

That's what I saw too. But, I've seen so many women on here that get a real faint or bfn w/ dollar store tests until like 15 dpo but with others get the bfp earlier! So, I guess there's good and bad info about each test. I, personally can't see spending all that money on the other tests when the dollar store ones have always worked out for me! So, obviuosly your ticker is wrong. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Treykid3

mothercabbage said:


> your ticker confusing me...:wacko: it says your 13dpo....?

Sorry Cabbage.I never adjusted it. I OVd late so its not correct. I had a lot of stress around my usual OV time (the egg was too scared to come out!) so it was delayed. I thought I wouldnt OV at all but to my surprise


----------



## Treykid3

jojosmami said:


> Treykid3 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been doing some reading and decided to wait until at least 8 DPO to test. Technically, HCG levels are non-existent until the earliest 8 DPO. I went to buy some HPTs from the Dollar Store and only got 3! I was too embarrassed to get more! Come to find out these tests are just as reliable and more sensitive than the name brand ones that are $20+.
> 
> That's what I saw too. But, I've seen so many women on here that get a real faint or bfn w/ dollar store tests until like 15 dpo but with others get the bfp earlier! So, I guess there's good and bad info about each test. I, personally can't see spending all that money on the other tests when the dollar store ones have always worked out for me! So, obviuosly your ticker is wrong. How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

According to my chart I am 6 DPO, today.


----------



## Treykid3

Oops...I'm 7 DPO. I fixed my ticker.


----------



## Treykid3

Oh. That means I can test tomorrow! :dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

OOOHH, ya gunna?


----------



## mothercabbage

:test: tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,
I'm actually feeling ok and my PMA is quite good! Thanks:flower:

I ordered some ovulation tests and basal thermometer off of bay yesterday and they came this morning so will start charting tomorrow. I think I will try the SMEP this month. Has anyone tried it? Apparently you start BD every other day from CD8 then start doing OPK on CD10 when you get a positive OPK you BD that day and every day for 3 days then one day break then one more day then wait until AF is due then test! Of course I might test before then:haha:

Jojo have u tested again yet? Fx'd for you still! Just remember I am here for you! :flower:

Caz your symptoms sound good, fx'd for you too Hun!

Trey are you testing today or trying to wait? Fx'd sweety.

Cabbage how are you feeling? Are u still doing the OPK?


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Morning ladies,
> I'm actually feeling ok and my PMA is quite good! Thanks:flower:
> 
> I ordered some ovulation tests and basal thermometer off of bay yesterday and they came this morning so will start charting tomorrow. I think I will try the SMEP this month. Has anyone tried it? Apparently you start BD every other day from CD8 then start doing OPK on CD10 when you get a positive OPK you BD that day and every day for 3 days then one day break then one more day then wait until AF is due then test! Of course I might test before then:haha:
> 
> Jojo have u tested again yet? Fx'd for you still! Just remember I am here for you! :flower:
> 
> Caz your symptoms sound good, fx'd for you too Hun!
> 
> Trey are you testing today or trying to wait? Fx'd sweety.
> 
> Cabbage how are you feeling? Are u still doing the OPK?

morning i sent you PM....yes did another OPK...lighter than yesterday...so i dunno wots happening...maybe O already??...how r u?...:hug: n :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Well, still no sign of AF, but did have a temp drop so doesn't look good. Will test again tomorrow if she doesn't show up. 
@Coral, thanks hunni:hugs: Glad to hear that your keeping up your PMA? SMEP? WHat that? I guess you explained the process but never heard of that.I want to look it up and try it.
@Cabbage, Hunni, when I was doing my OPKs the same thing happened.Just keep :sex: and doing the OPK and you'll get your BFP!
@Caz how you feeling? ANy new symptoms?
@Trey, did you test this am?
:dust::dust::dust::af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

im not buying anymore OPK when these have run out...i just cant cope with it, its making me edgy..thinking when will i O or have i already...i think ill use the rest(3 left) and thats that...gonna leave testing until 16th Oct if i can, thats when AF is due..:haha: lets see if i can!!!!!
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Sorry jojo I know how ya feel but it's not over yet! Try to stay positive Hun. 

SMEP is sperm meets egg plan google it, there is also a thread on here. Worth a try I say!;)


----------



## Treykid3

Morning!
Coral, I think u will really like charting. Puts mind at ease as far as if u have OVd or not and exactly when. Did u sign up w FF?
Cab, u might have already OVd. Rest assured u have BD covered. Just keep BDing until u get ur BFP or AF shows to make sure u have it completely covered. I agree w u on the OPKs. They made me crazy too. 
Jojo, ur temp drop looks suspicious...just wait to see what tmrw brings. Implantation can occur 12 DPO too. Are u ok?

I tested and got a BFN. No surprise. It was fun to test though. I had some bad cramps last night. I just knew AF was coming.... still cramping today but not so bad. I will test again thurs if I make it. 

Caz, how are u feeling? Any new symptoms?

Oh! I got my reading back. She said I would conceive in Dec. That part I didn't like but she mentioned some other things I hope r true. Oh, and ill have a girl. She is the 3rd who sd that ill have a girl.


----------



## coral11680

Hey Trey,
Yes I have signed up with FF, although it is all confusing! Lol

Do you normally get cramps so early before AF is due? I say test in 2 more days if you can wait! Lol
I hope I don't test as much this month! I certainly don't want to symptom spot as I thought I had tons last month but was obviously not! Hopefully I will be more patient this month! Who am I kidding!:haha:


----------



## caz81

hey ladies :) my symptoms are still pretty much the same, looking forward to friday so i can do some tests!!

I was thinking that statistically there is a 25% chance to conceive each month, which means our group is due some BFPs now!!!


----------



## coral11680

You're right caz! I think it also makes me feel better that the last 2 months weren't successful perhaps just because there is a 25% chance! I hope this month is it! Good luck I hope you get your BFP this cycle! :)


----------



## jojosmami

Treykid3 said:


> Morning!
> Coral, I think u will really like charting. Puts mind at ease as far as if u have OVd or not and exactly when. Did u sign up w FF?
> Cab, u might have already OVd. Rest assured u have BD covered. Just keep BDing until u get ur BFP or AF shows to make sure u have it completely covered. I agree w u on the OPKs. They made me crazy too.
> Jojo, ur temp drop looks suspicious...just wait to see what tmrw brings. Implantation can occur 12 DPO too. Are u ok?
> 
> I tested and got a BFN. No surprise. It was fun to test though. I had some bad cramps last night. I just knew AF was coming.... still cramping today but not so bad. I will test again thurs if I make it.
> 
> Caz, how are u feeling? Any new symptoms?
> 
> Oh! I got my reading back. She said I would conceive in Dec. That part I didn't like but she mentioned some other things I hope r true. Oh, and ill have a girl. She is the 3rd who sd that ill have a girl.

I'm doing ok.Staying positive and if AF shows up then I guess it wasn't meant to be this month.I can live thru you guys though:winkwink: So you gonna test every other day? Who did your reading? 2 of my other TTC buddiess who got readings got their BFP this week and both there readings were right. I know they each used at least 2 of the ladies who do that and they were both right. I want one now! Would you mind telling me how you went about it?


----------



## jojosmami

I agree Caz!! We deserve it!!


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Coral didn't you get a prediction? Who did you use?


----------



## mothercabbage

hi again, i just have a strange feeling i already have O....but we'll see, ill keep doing the tests...and HPT on 16th and we'll see what that says xx


----------



## coral11680

jojo I used jenny renny, it was $8 i think. I hope she is wrong as she said I wont get my BFP until April!! She also said it was a baby boy, that's about all she said. I think Gail is supposed to be good. I wanted her but she was on vacation for 2 weeks and I didn't want to wait! I might get on next month from her if I dont get my BFP this month but hope I dont have to!


----------



## Treykid3

Coral, yes I can get cramps this early. It's weird because before all of this baby making I don't remember getting cramps until the day of AF. I do remember the mood swings, though! My DH remembers all too well (that's how he knew my cycle better than me). FF can be a little confusing but it has alot of useful info! :thumbup:

So this whole 25% stuff...how does it work? Do we have 25% chance every month of conceiving? Or do our chances get better over time? :shrug:

Jojo, yeah I'll test every other day. My reading was from psychic123uk.com. $11. She is referred to as Gail on the message boards. Very positive outlook. I just don't think I can be so patient to wait until DEC!! I sent in my money and info on Sat and got my reading Monday evening. She says she only works during business hours.

Time to go get my babies from daycare!! I have no idea what to fix for dinner. :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning :wave: the weather here (uk) is crap! rainy and cold....im going to have a lazy day (yea right):rofl:....hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## jojosmami

Well, ladies, I woke up this morning with my temps the same and spotting:cry: Its so crazy because I woke up this morning queazy again but I guess it is what it is. I had HORRIBLE cramps last night, almost called my Dr. cause they were so strong. Spotting is really light and hardly there and pink and cramps are gone but I'm guessing its because my temp is the same.:cry::cry::cry: But, it is what it is right? Always next month. My heart is still desperatly trying to hold out any hope possible trying to tell my self maybe its IB but my head is telling me to wake up and get over it! Its not to be this month. GL to the rest of you ladies!!! On to next month! Going to look up that preseed stuff. Where do I buy it? I really want to get a reading I just have to figure out a way to pay for it without my DH knowing. He is VERY against those types of things, he's cheap so wouldn't want to pay for it anyway, and our Ebay account is under his name. Any sugg ladies?

@Caz and Trey, have you guys tested?
@Cabbage, I know you said you had a couple OPK left, have you done anymore? Weather here in Philadelphia is suppose to be the same. It has rained for the last couple days and tomorrow its suppose to be Flooding Rains. We have been under a drought though its we need it. Plus, what's more fun for the kids then running and playing in the rain and playing in mudd? :D
@Coral, have you ever tried Preseed? Some of the other threads I'm on talk great about it. I think I'm gonna take a look at it today.Were also gonna do the SMEP! We can go it together!! 
Thanks again ladies for all your positive thoughts and :dust: vibes!! Now my turn for all of you!! :friends::kiss:


----------



## coral11680

So sorry jojo:hugs: I know how you feel, I was sure I was pregnant this month also. I still feel nauseus so it might be withdrawal from the pill?:shrug:
There is still a chance of IB if you period isn't full flow?
I really hope we don't have to go through this any more months!! 
On another thread a girl was emailing free copies of an ebook called "getting pregnant". I asked for one and she emailed it within a few minutes!:thumbup: I read it today it's only 44 pages I think. It does make you feel better as it explains that even for 2 healthy people it can take 4 or more months and thats the best case scenerio. It's an interesting read. I'm going to try the SMEP this month then might do what it suggests in the book for women with a normal length cycle. It says if you BD everyother day from CD7 until CD20 you should be covered.
Just remember you're not alone!
I don't know how you would pay for a reading without your hubby knowing. My hubby thought I was silly too and I was hoping he wouldn't notice it coming out the bank but of course he did! :haha: 
The only thing with a reading is if they say it will take a long time it might make you feel worse, it did with me! I just keep telling myself she was wrong for a lot of others.


----------



## jojosmami

Yea, I was looking on the lady Gail's website and it says she does reading and "spells". The readings alone are pretty against everything I believe, but I guess I'm just so desperate to hear some kind of reassurance that I will get preggo again that I was grabbing and straws. But, "spells" and all that is way out of my comfort zone so I think I'm gonna go ahead and just stick to my beliefs, pray, and read up on all the ways to help me out. Def gonna try the Preseed and SMEP, keep temping and charting and hope for the best! We are gonna get ours in Oct Coral, Cabbage,Trey and Caz will get theirs to and then we can all be bump buddies, go thru our pregnancies together, and then one day all meet up and have our babies have a play date! ( ok, maybe I'm going a little far:winkwink: But a girl can dream right:shrug::D) At least the 1st part is gonna happen and we can work on the rest later!


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I know what you mean not sure I believe in spells, might be taking it a tad too far :D
Yeah will hopefully all get our BFP this month and be bump buddies! You never know I might be over there one day and we can meet up? Where in NC are you? My DH best buddy is a chiropractor there and my DH is a parrt owner in his practice, we may visit it in the next year or so, so we may meet! :D 
Have you bought the pre seed? I might get some too.


----------



## coral11680

Der just realized you are in Philly!!! :D Well that's even closer to NJ so when we visit my mother in law and family we might be able to meet somewhere?


----------



## jojosmami

That would be so cool. We could all go to the Camden Aquarium or something. There is so many family things to do all around. What part of NJ do they live in? Haven't bought it yet but I saw that they sell it at the pharmacy near my house so I'm trying to bargin shop and see if it would be cheaper to buy it at the store or on a website. Have you checked if they sell it in a store near you?


----------



## Treykid3

Just a quick post fr my phone. My workplace cut me off!! Starting spotting a few minutes ago. I'm frustrated but what can I do?? It is what it is...like jojo said. Will send longer msg later.


----------



## Treykid3

okay, what I meant about my workplace cutting me off is that I can't get on BNB anymore...they blocked me. Maybe I'll get some work done now.

Sooooo.....on to the the next month. According to Melissa this is my month to conceive, so we will see what happens. I think I'll do the MotherCabbage approach but with charting.

It's rainy and cool, just like my mood.

Jojo, just keep praying. It's all in God's plan anyway and we can't do anything to change that. The psychic reading can be fun but it can be a thin line between entertainment and "what if". I kinda wish I didn't bother doing it....3 times.

I would love to be Bump Buddies with you guys. I'm glad I finally found some beautiful and positive people to go through all of this with. Jojo, I'm glad to see your PMA is high.

Coral, I'm the one in NC. Greensboro to be exact.

I hope everyone had a good night.


----------



## caz81

well I tested today and got a bfn, dont think its going to happen this month now so feeling down :( i had every symptom in the book & still a negative...feeling sorry for myself, just want to start next cycle now xx


----------



## coral11680

Jojo I've been to the Camden aquarium a few years ago and really liked it and would love to do it again? I might be over in nj next April. I used to live in edison. I might look pre seed up online and possibly get it this month or next. 

Trey sorry to hear AF is on her way.It is hard and just remember you are not alone in this!

Caz, sorry to hear about your BFN, there is still time for a BFP though right?

I'm going to start testing with the OPK Saturday and should hopefully ovulate around Wednesday? 

How is everyone today?


----------



## mothercabbage

morning girls....:wave: @JOJO you will get your :bfp: and we will be bump buddies!!! im not too sure about the meeting up part as america is a long way from me!! but id love to stay in touch with ALL my BnB friends!! and as for the spells...im not sure that i am a believer in all that i think if its meant to be....it WILL be :happydance:
@TREY has AF arrived then?? sorry if it has hunni but if it hasnt, your not out until AF does arrive!!! (PMA)..as for the mother cabbage approach..i wouldn't recommend it!!! i say im not going to use OPK,then i start using them!! then i dont have a clue what they tell me and go all crazy!!!!:wacko: :haha:...
@CAZ...PMA!!! if AF hasnt arrived your not out!!!
:hug: n :dust: to all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage - have you tried more sensitive OPKS? I know a website that does them if you want a link? Apparently they generally work for people who the normal ones just show negative all the way through

Im feeling a bit more positive now, was so upset this morning!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh CAZ :hug: u ok now? xxxxxx
im not sure what the sensitivity of the OPK im using now but ill check n maybe get different ones...does the test line get lighter as O passes..because if it does im thinking i DID O CD6...but its covered so its ok, we have DTD every other day since so...hopefully FX its worked and i get my :bfp:....xx


----------



## jojosmami

Goodmorning ladies! Well, I'm very sad to say the freaking:witch: showed up this morning:growlmad::growlmad::cry::hissy::hissy::brat::brat::sad2::sad2: Still not as heavy as usual for the first day of my cycle. It is what it is and as my hubby put it last night, God will give us what we want when HE wants. Well, that was the speech I got when I was telling him about the pre-seed. He doesn't understand why I want to buy it because we've only been TTC for 2 months. He wants to try this month w/ nothing and then if it doesn't happen we can buy the Pre seed. But, I say, why not? I was always taught if your going to do something do it right, and the best you can. So, why not? Been so emotional, I gave him a piece of my mind and it wasn't the most pleasnat of nights. But, I know I will get what I want in the end! I think he puts up a fight just to make him self feel like "the man" before he gives in:winkwink:Just want to say thank you ladies again for all your support, good vibes, & PMA!! So, on to the next month for me, I'm going to use Pre-Seed ( I will get it!), do the SMEP and keep charting. I think I may have to skip the OPK's this month if I get the pre-seed. Which do you think I should get? FF says the my Luteal Phase is 13 days. Is that bad? Is that too short? Have any of you ladies tried Pre-seed or heard anything about it?
@Trey, really hope its just IB and not the :witch: Isn't it a little early to be getting your AF? I thought you were only 8dpo the other day? 
@Caz, you ok? Do you think it could just still be too early to get your bfp? Any signs of AF? Keep your chin up! PMA & :dust: You still have a chance!
@Coral, what kind of OPK's are you using?Are you going to link your FF chart to your siggy? We love the aquarium too! April is my son's birthday month. How cool would that be! 
@Cabbage, fingers xx'd for you hunni!! How long is your cycle? IF you O'd on CD6 then do you have a short cycle? 
Well, ladies, time to start over! A fresh start can never be a bad thing I always say. A new start means new goals,new dreams and a blank slate to a new journey with endless possiblites! UUghhh! Trying to be positive is so hard with these cramps:growlmad: Have a great day ladies. GOing to take the kids to play in the rain!


----------



## caz81

aww jojo sending you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Im like you, I want to have a plan to get things sorted but my hubby is like yours and says it will all happen in Gods time and his plan is much better than the one that we have for us.

No af for me yet but i dont know, symptoms seem to be going for me so think she will turn up on sunday as expected :cry: when i was pregnant with dd i just knew even before i did a test, dont feel like that so much this month.

hubby had an interview for a new job the other day but didnt get it, he found out today, which is rubbish as he has a big commute with his job he does at the moment and has to get up at 4am, this new job was just round the corner, so still early mornings for him! which also makes ttc harder as he is always tired grrr!!!!


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> oh CAZ :hug: u ok now? xxxxxx
> im not sure what the sensitivity of the OPK im using now but ill check n maybe get different ones...does the test line get lighter as O passes..because if it does im thinking i DID O CD6...but its covered so its ok, we have DTD every other day since so...hopefully FX its worked and i get my :bfp:....xx

yeah mine get lighter once i ovulate, sounds like you are covered if you ovulated early this month xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

i think my cycle is 28 days..it used to be before BC and its only my 1st cycle off BC so im not sure...ive been getting achy pains in lower tummy today at both sides, burning a bit too...not sure what that is if i think i O on CD6....maybe its just AF getting ready to show and i only had a short cycle? who knows...i dont have any more OPK so i wont be doing one tomorrow....going to stay away from them now...they make me crazy.....:wacko:
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

:coffee:Morning Ladies:hi: 

Jojo I'm just using OPK I got off of ebay from a company called fertility plan so they are cheapies. I will use my first tomorrow afternoon. I hope they don't confuse me more this month if I don't get a positive! How do you add your cahrt to your sig on here?:shrug: I have only temped for 3 days so wont be very interesting but as the month goes on might be??

Trey, how are you today? 

Caz, are you testing again today?

Cabbage I normally have 28 day cycles off BC also but the first month off the pill was 30 then last month was 28 so hoping it stays like that now. Well, actually hoping AF doesn't come for 9 months! :haha:

:dust: to us all!


----------



## jojosmami

I do feel better thank you ladies. Lots of craziness going on here now. Rained here for 2 days in a row and last night no power and everything is flooded! Had to have the police come and evacuate everyone, schools are closed, people are in shelters etc. Its not just my town its all over my area, up to 40 mins away from my house. My home is ok thank God! Just some water in the basement but nothing like the people across the street. The river is their back yard so they got completely flooded out. It really makes you think about what is important in life when you get a knock at the door @ 3:00am telling you to evacuate. But, God blessed us and we are fine and so is our home. Gonna be alot of clean up today for so many people.This happened 4 yrs ago on 4th of July weekend but It was MUCH worse, the lady next door didn't have a pump in her basement and the water flooded so bad her entire basement was a big water container and it actually came and flooded her 1st floor as well. Cars were floating down our street, and the police actually had boats with motors to evacuate people because the current was so strong and people were fishing from their porches.So glad it wasn't like that this time! On a happier note ( Who would have thought talking about my AF would be happy but...) AF has calmed down and besides being tired feeling better. 
@Caz, sorry to hear about the job your hubby was going for. How does he feel about it? I'm sure you guys will be able to make time to :sex: :haha:. How do you feel today? You gonna test again?
@Coral, if you go to the sharing tab on the side of your chart you can get your code and put it in your siggy.
@Trey, did you test again?
@Cabbage how you feeling?


----------



## caz81

morning ladies :) I tested again this morning and bfn again :( I think im going to wait until sunday now and test then. Last night i was checking my cervix and it was low & hard, normally when that happens in a couple of hrs i get af, didnt and when i checked today it had gone high and soft again - any ideas? 

mothercabbage - i think it sounds to me like you are ovulating now, maybe your body tried on cd6, didnt release teh egg and is trying again now?

wow jojo-sounds like some craziness your end, hope things are ok now!!

Coral - looking forward to seeing your bfp on your opks soon - internet cheapies have always worked fine for me!!


----------



## coral11680

Jojo, sorry to hear the bad weather you are having, I spoke to my MIL this morning and she said the weather in NJ is awlful too! Glad to hear your house has no damage, must be terrible for the people who have all that damage! Now lets hope AF leaves soon so you can start BD and OPK!

Caz, sorry about your BFN, try again the weekend hun.

I did an OPK today even though I'm only CD9, it was negative with a faint line so will keep testing until I hopefully get a positve! ;)


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks. Yea on the news it said it was on its way there. HOw is the weather out there this time of year? Have you ever used OPK's before?


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Trey!!!! Hope everything is ok with you. Haven't heard from you in a little bit. I know not everyone is like me and stalks this site but just thinking about you and hope all is well!


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon ladies or evening should i say!! i dont know what is going on in there but im sooo tired today, my tummy is bloated, boobies are ok, i dunno if im O now or not...probably wind!!!:blush: ((ive had a lot of that today too))..well as its my birthday today its just a quick visit to say hi, might be back on later but hopefully ill have better things to do ((wink wink)) :sex: for my birthday!!! then a :bfp: in a couple of weeks...FXD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hug: n :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:happydance::flower::cake::hug::bunny:

Hope you have (maybe had, know there a big time difference) a great birthday! What did you do today? Have fun :sex: :winkwink: I conceived my son on my birthday so fingers xx'd! :dust:!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

how funny is that!!! i concieved my daughter on my birthday!!! my son on my OH's birthday...so its seems fitting to get preggo tonight!!!! :yipee: x


----------



## Treykid3

Hey you guys...I'm good ...I just can't on like I used to. Miss u and ill catch up this evening!


----------



## jojosmami

mothercabbage said:


> how funny is that!!! i concieved my daughter on my birthday!!! my son on my OH's birthday...so its seems fitting to get preggo tonight!!!! :yipee: x

There you go! Good vibes and baby dust your way!!! Have Fun!


----------



## coral11680

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:happydance::cake:

Maybe you are ovulating today, good luck and happy :sex: :D


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
I feel so behind, let's see if I can catch up... :wacko:

Cabbage, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!:cake: With the time difference I am late, so Happy Belated. I hope you caught that :spermy:!! So, you are on your first cycle after BC? I'm trying to remember how long it took me to conceive my DS after being on BC (off and on, mostly on) for 15 years. It may have taken 2 months. Not as long as everyone had told me.

Jojo, Feeling better, huh?? I think I figured out why the days right before AF are so hard. PMS! plus the hope/stress of a :bfp: is enough to make anyone go :hissy: Then afterward all is calm and even though we are sad PMA shows up again! It's because those darn hormones have leveled off again. I haven't taken a look at the weather so I'm not sure if you are getting rain still. How are you guys up there? It finally feels like fall here....nice....my favorite time of the year. It's when I met and married my DH and it's a season I never had in FL.

Coral, you are at what I think is the fun part of the cycle. Time to :sex: a lot!! I should know this but how long has everyone been TTC?

Caz, you still have time to get your :bfp::af: I'm not sure how the cervix thing works. I tried what you guys told me but I didn't feel anything.

I am CD 3 today. Later that day I started spotting, I got a full flow. I think it's already over though. I used to have 3 day periods...maybe I'm back to that schedule. DH and I are going away for our anniversary and it will be right around my fertile period so FX. 
Random thought - I have gained some weight so I am going to go back on my diet...need to lose 5 lbs. Looking at my stomach, you would think I was already pregnant. :cry: 
Another random thought - While sitting at lunch with my TWO pregnant friends, I realized that I REALLY want to be preggo - now! I just can't believe it has taken this long. I'm starting to think my age is playing a factor in that. Oh, well. :growlmad:

I hope everyone has an awesome weekend!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

not happy today...according to my ticker..yesterday was my most fertile day..and OH ""didnt fancy"" :sex: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:...it was my birthday...i should have got the goods without doubt testerday!!!! MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz81

Happy Birthday :cake::cake::juggle::wine::wohoo:


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> not happy today...according to my ticker..yesterday was my most fertile day..and OH ""didnt fancy"" :sex: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:...it was my birthday...i should have got the goods without doubt testerday!!!! MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

grrr men are so annoying sometimes :dohh:


----------



## mothercabbage

could have slapped him, he then said just as he was leaving for work this morn...."well make babies tonight!"....think it may be a bit late now dear, if i O yesterday my little egg will have gone now....hopefully i will have had some :spermy: left from the other day....or hopefully i O early (like i thought) and :spermy: found egg....:dohh: MEN!!!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Sorry to hear about the Cabbage. They just don't get it at all!!! You have been :sex: enough though I think and they say to still :sex: for a couple day after you O too so you still have a chance!! My hubby did that last cycle to me too! I can't wait till he wants something really bad!! But really hunni I think if you DTD tonight you'll be fine! Other than that did you have a good birthday?


----------



## mothercabbage

yea had a good day, i just get the feeling im out this month, ive attatched OPK pic for you at least its one :bfp: this month....:(....ill get OH tonight whether he wants it or not, FXd....im soooooooooo pi***d off right now....
 



Attached Files:







opks...2nd oct.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz81

yay looking good! Have fun tonight!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

mothercabbage said:


> could have slapped him, he then said just as he was leaving for work this morn...."well make babies tonight!"....think it may be a bit late now dear, if i O yesterday my little egg will have gone now....hopefully i will have had some :spermy: left from the other day....or hopefully i O early (like i thought) and :spermy: found egg....:dohh: MEN!!!!!!

Remember sperm can live up to 5 days!


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Don't you hate it when you write a long message then it gets wiped:growlmad:
Ugghh, well I just wrote that I still have a negative OPK and still sticking to the SMEP so far. 

Jojo how are you feeling is AF on her way out yet? Did u get the preseed? Also on FF when I go to sharing what do I click on next? I'm such a dummy!

Trey, my friends practice is in Washington , NC so if I ever get to visit it we could meet up? Is that near you? :D

Cabbage hopefully you caught at egg lastnight! :winkwink:

Caz, how is your PMA holding up? Do u plan to do anything different is cycle?

Surely we are due a BFP this month?


----------



## mothercabbage

got him!!!!:haha: :sex: him like he's never been:sex: before!!!!...so FXd...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

:rofl::rofl::rofl: bet he had a good nights sleep after :sleep:


----------



## mothercabbage

well he did almost sleep in for work!!! :rofl: :haha:....just gonna do another OPK to see what thats saying today...think i am addicted to p-ing in cups!!!!:rofl:
have you been BD? i see (if your ticker is right) your just coming upto O.....?
:hug:


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies! Well, AF is weird again this month. Yesterday it was already really light all day and at night completly gone, only after 2 days. This morning I woke up and its back. Going to my Aunt's HOuse for a birthday party so should be fun. I go on Tuesday to the Dermatologist to get a biopsy of a couple moles I have. One looks REALLY sapicious my Dr. says so pretty nervous. Trying to Keep busy not to think about it but everytime I do I my heart drops into my stomach! I'm sure I'll be fine.
@Cabbage, You Go Girl!! That's right! You teach him who's boss. If your tickers right then doing it yesterday would be fine! :dust:
@ Caz, you test again?
@Coral, Go to the side and click on Share,and then tickers I think. I have such a bad memory. Is that right Trey?
Well, better get up and run to the store! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx, have a great day!! :hug: x


----------



## caz81

tested again today but bfn again :( af not shown up yet so maybe just going to have a longer cycle this month, wish she would hurry up and get here so can start trying again next month!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:witch: not got you yet sweetie! just a long cycle..PMA!!! xx


----------



## coral11680

Yes cabbage Been BD every other day since CD8. Took OPK and it was negative again. It's my night off tonight:winkwink: then on it again tomorrow :haha:

Caz until AF is here your not out! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

just checkin in...i see its pretty quiet, so ill say good night all xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Good Morning Ladies. Hope all had a nice weekend. How's everyone doing?
@Caz, say another BFN, sorry to hear that but your still not out yet!! :dust: We should hire a :gun: for that :witch: so she will stay away and we can get our 1st BFP on this thread!!! 

Well, I'm on CD5 and AF looks to be winding down. Bought Grapefruit Juice yesterday so I guess I'll drink a glass each morning. Is that how it works? Does anyone know? Going to the Gym tonight so I feel good.I had a dream last night that I had a baby, it was really early so it was in the NICU. It had the biggest eyes, and had long hair. I pick it up and was assuming it was girl but it kept changing back and forth from girl to boy. I looked down because it was naked and I couldn't tell what it was. The nurse told me it was a boy. My hubby showed up and was holding him. My kids came in and were playing with him like he was 1 yr old. Then I was in someone's living room getting him dressed and said I couldn't believe I actually got to take that baby home the day it was suppose to come and it didn't have to stay in the NICU especially because he only weighted 2lbs. When I woke up I had that excited, happy feeling of just having a baby. But, it soon turned to disappointment that it was only a dream. I think I dreamt that because on the way home from my Aunt's house my hubby and I were talking about baby names and throwing some names out there. It was nice to hear him being involved and excited about having another baby. Do any of you ladies have name ideas for your next one?


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

I'm feeling ok, still taking my temps and took another OPK today which was negative. Hope I get a positive in the next few days.

Jojo, its amazing you remember that much detail of your dream. The only pregnancy related dreams I have had were both about taking a pregnancy test and being positive, like you I wake up excited then realize it was a dream:cry:
not sure about the grapefruit juice but a glass a day sounds like a good idea. I should get some but might be a bit late to start drinking it now?

cabbage in the 2WW now so thats exciting although I bet time is dragging for you? It is for me and I haven't ovulated yet!

:dust: to everyone and be back later


----------



## jojosmami

I don't think its to late Coral. Since you are :sex: now and you haven't ovu yet I think you should give it a try!


----------



## Treykid3

Ok...this really sucks that I can't get online at work anymore! I love my phone but touchscreen is not that easy to type on for long msg. 

Morning!
AF has finally cleared out! How annoying...that's why I loved my Mirena-no periods! Time to plan my next plan of action. Grapefruit juice sounds good. It helps with CM right? I'm staying away from OPKs. Too stressful.

@jojo Baby dreams are always nice until you wake up. How are you...still stressing about tomorrow's Dr appt? It will be fine. We have almost the same CD! I was actually thinking of names this wknd. Parker and Connor. Isn't Connor someone's DS name? 

@cabbage 2WW ...yea! Are you a SS? I like that you stuck it to your DH. He wont be saying no again. 

@Caz How are you doing, hun? Still no AF?

@coral FF tickers are in sharing tab on the left side then select tickers. How do like charting? I have to google Washington...not sure where it is.


----------



## caz81

Af has still not shown up today, did a test this afternoon & got a faint line, i dont know though cause the line was faint & feel like af is about to show up any min, will do another test tomorrow with fmu!


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Trey! Nice to hear from you! Mine is pretty much gone too! :dance: I'm not as stressed but more worried. I found out yesterday that my aunts MIL had skin cancer a couple of time and they just took it off and she was fine. So, hopefully all the tests will be neg but if not, its not as horrible as I thought. I think Connor is Cabbage's son. We are trying to decide if we want to stay with the "J" theme or go with something else. We really like for boys Joel ( Joe-El),Julian, and Jadiel (Jaw-dee-el) but the problem with Jadiel is that it doesn't sound good in english. I really like the name Gabriel,Dominic, & Isaias for middle names. For Girls Top 5 Janyah ( Jah-nye-a), Janelle but would have to spell it different because its to close to DD name Jiselle, Julissa,Jenalise and really like Lala,Mia,Gia & Carmen. I have way more girl names that I like. But the 1st two are the at the top of mine and my hubby's list. I like both of your names. Its hard for us because we have to pick a name both of our families can pronounce. Its REALLY hard to do! I'm not doing OPK's this month either. Started the grapefruit juice this morning:sick: Its so gross!!! The crazy things we do to get pregnant!


----------



## jojosmami

caz81 said:


> Af has still not shown up today, did a test this afternoon & got a faint line, i dont know though cause the line was faint & feel like af is about to show up any min, will do another test tomorrow with fmu!

OOOOHHHHH! I got my whole body xx'd up in a pretzel for you! Do you have a pic?


----------



## caz81

hehehe thank you! no dont have a pic as camera is a bit rubbish :( Will try to get one) its so faint though i dont really trust it at the moment!


----------



## Treykid3

caz81 said:


> Af has still not shown up today, did a test this afternoon & got a faint line, i dont know though cause the line was faint & feel like af is about to show up any min, will do another test tomorrow with fmu!

OMG!!! Sounds very promising! Do u have a pic?
How many DPO are you?


----------



## caz81

Treykid3 said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> Af has still not shown up today, did a test this afternoon & got a faint line, i dont know though cause the line was faint & feel like af is about to show up any min, will do another test tomorrow with fmu!
> 
> OMG!!! Sounds very promising! Do u have a pic?
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

IM 15dpo now, so thinking it should be darker at this point?!


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo, ya gotta keep the J theme. I love Janyah! Girl names are easier. Can you eat the grapefruit instead of drinking it? It will taste better.


----------



## Treykid3

Caz a line is a line.
Check out peeonastick.com. easy to read info on pregnancy tests.


----------



## coral11680

Caz that sounds promising, what test did you use, go get a FRER, fingers crossed for you! Let us know tomorrow!
I think I managed to get the link to my chart althoguhmit only has a fewntemps at the moment not much to look at yet.
Jojo I like those names, I also love your DD name Jiselle, it's so pretty I might steel it if I have girl! ;)


----------



## jojosmami

Your more than welcome to steal it! I only see your CD ticker from FF not your temp chart.


----------



## coral11680

Try clicking on it? Does it take you to my chart? Told you I'm a dummy!:wacko:


----------



## jojosmami

Nope, it just says "chart" try copy and pasting the code again. Maybe you missed a part.


----------



## coral11680

I tried again but don't think it works can't figure out what in did wrong.


----------



## mothercabbage

evening girls....:wave:
@CAZ.....how exciting!!!! post pics tmoz please!!!! i love seeing pics!
well thats me in the 2ww now...still up for :sex: tonight though.....randy mare!!!:blush:
hows every one today? any one else nearly ready for testing??
:hug: n :dust: xxx


----------



## jojosmami

@Cabbage, Well, :sex: is a good way to keep your mind off of the 2WW I guess! :winkwink: When do you plan on testing? You have your HPT ready?
@Coral, Trey is better at that stuff than me. I would ask her, sorry.
@Caz, Can't wait to see what happens in the AM!!
Its so cold here today and it started raining all night last night and into today. Supposed to do this on and off for the rest of the week:grr: Tomorrow is my son's 1st Field Trip with school. They are suppose to walk up to the local Fire House. I hope its not raining then too. My hubby is suppose to go with him ( which I was super impressed when he volunteered him to go without any hints) But I know he won't go if the weather is like this because he's such a big baby! Drank my grapefruit juice this morning and I forgot how horrible it tastes! I heard that green Tea is suppose to help with fertility so I'm sitting here sipping n Hot Green tea. I just want this to be our month soooo bad so I don't have to go thru one more 2ww!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea JOJO i got 4 waiting in the kitchen drawer....dont know when to test though, af is due 16th, but i cant wait that long!!! :dohh:


----------



## caz81

Well did another test this am and got another faint positive, got all excited until af arrived an hour later :cry::cry: guess its on to cycle 3 then, I hate ttc right now, got my hopes up for nothing :cry:


----------



## coral11680

Morning,
Caz sorry to hear that hun:hugs: are you sure its AF and not just spotting like implantation or something?


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwwwww caz..:hug: as coral said though, are you sure its not implantation bleed? xx


----------



## jojosmami

:hugs: Caz, There's a chance its IB or some women spot thru out their pregnancy. i would take another test this afternoon and if its positive again call the dr. There's a chance everything is ok! Fingers xx'd hunni. Lots of love going to you!! Keep us updated.


----------



## coral11680

Well girls I'm excited, got my first OPK today!!:happydance: only problem is I skipped BD last night as I fell asleep early!!!:dohh: I hope tonight and the next 3 nights will be enough?? I'm so nervous I missed my chance now? should I do another OPK tonight? My CM is still creamy is this a bad thing? shouldn't it be more watery, slippery now if I'm about to ovulate? Now I know what you guys mean about being confusing! arrghh!!:shrug:

Wish I had that preseed now Jojo:haha:did you get any yet?

Caz as AF got any heavier? fingers still crossed for you hun!

cabbage are you SS yet?:haha:

Trey how are you hun?


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Well girls I'm excited, got my first OPK today!!:happydance: only problem is I skipped BD last night as I fell asleep early!!!:dohh: I hope tonight and the next 3 nights will be enough?? I'm so nervous I missed my chance now? should I do another OPK tonight? My CM is still creamy is this a bad thing? shouldn't it be more watery, slippery now if I'm about to ovulate? Now I know what you guys mean about being confusing! arrghh!!:shrug:
> 
> Wish I had that preseed now Jojo:haha:did you get any yet?
> 
> Caz as AF got any heavier? fingers still crossed for you hun!
> 
> cabbage are you SS yet?:haha:
> 
> Trey how are you hun?

ss? :wacko: sorry i dont know what this means im still kinda new to BnB x


----------



## jojosmami

@Coral, I didn't get it this month cause we wanted to try the SMEP and grapefruit juice first. I don't think you missed it because the SMEP says, once you get a Pos OPK the bed that night and for 3 day after that. So you should be good. It does say take 2 OPK each day so go ahead and test again! GL and Fingers XX'd! PMA and :dust: 
@Cabbage, how you feeling love? Any new symptoms?
@Caz, how you doing hunni? Did you test again?
@Trey, you getting ready for your O week?

I went and got the biopsy don this morning and the Dr says all the spots look ok except one. THe one looks like the very early starts of Melanoma but she took it off and sent it to the lab. Even if it comes back positive she said it was so early they wouldn't even treat it so I feel much better! Hubby is home today so its been a little crazy around here. When he's home he throws my whole day off.Trying to get the boys ready for the field trip. Going to the gym tonight so happy about that. Well, hope everyone has a great day.!


----------



## caz81

well af is really heavy now so think it was faulty tests :( never mind, on to next month now & feeling more positive, the plan for this month is:
1.agnus castus
2.zinc for hubby
3.chill & not stress
4.no symptom spotting
5.no early testing

Lets see how many of these I stick too!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mothercabbage

@caz good luck with points 3,4 and 5!!! i would be no good at that....:rofl:
@jojo...i :sex: the day b4 +OPK and +OPK day but not since....so hope ive got a good envirnment for :spermy: other wise ive F***ed up this month, i thought id have BD enough but if your post is right (3 days after +OPK) then im screwed!!!:dohh:


----------



## coral11680

sorry cabbage SS is symptom spotting! Don't worry cabbage if you had fertile CM the spermies should have been alive long enough to catch the egg and even if you didn't you may have BD at the right time so dont worry!

Jojo glad the docs went well, I'm sure its fine.:hugs:

I'm having an early night!:haha:


----------



## coral11680

caz sorry to hear AF is here! Thats it stay positive and try to stick to your list! It would be hard for me!


----------



## mothercabbage

enjoy your early night coral... and no not ss...feel sick though :( think i have a sickness bug thats been doing the rounds...feel yukky! x


----------



## jojosmami

Well, good morning ladies! How is everyone feeling? 
@Caz, sorry to hear about the :witch:. Always next month! 
@Coral, did you :sex:? Come on :spermy: Fingers xx'd for ya!
@Cabbage, do you still feel sick? Any other symptoms?
@ Trey, how you feeling? 
So, went to the gym last night with my BFF and it was actually fun! I know, I never thought going to the gym would be fun. But, seriously, they say you need to burn more calories than you intake to lose weight. If that's true I better stop eating now because I worked my butt off and only burned 150 calories:growlmad: It was nice to get out of the house and have girl talk. When I woke up this morning I looked at my tummy and thought it looked smaller:rofl: :haha: I wish it were that easy. But, I really think going to the gym might keep my mind busy during the 2ww. I say that now but lets see if I'm still saying that then! Have a great day ladies! 
:dust::dust::dust::af::af:::bfp::bfp::friends::gun::witch::gun::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea still yucky...read on facebook most of my mates have been struck down by sick bug...great!!! i cant be assed wi going to the gym,too much like hard work.....lazy me!!:haha:


----------



## Treykid3

Hello Ladies!
I can't believe I missed a WHOLE day of posting! 
Caz, I am sorry that AF showed up. Sounds like PMA is up for next month though. 
It actually seems like everyone's PMA is good. A friend gave me a pep talk Monday so I'm feeling like my age isn't that big a deal and I need to be patient and not try to rush things. I can just can't wait to hold my little baby and smell his baby smell. 
I should be OV around the 11th.
coral, how do ur temps look? does it show a temp spike?
Cabbage! U are the next to test!


----------



## Treykid3

Cab....I like ur new avatar


----------



## coral11680

:dust:
Tested with OPK today and it was negative but barely negative , just a shade lighter than the control line? Well I hope I caught the egg last night but TBH I am worried of my lack of CM?It's funny because when my kids were conceived I didn't even know you had fertile CM etc? didn't have a clue so never checked. Yesterday there wasn't much at all and it was creamy, today the same, I'm worried that the sperm will just die in it? (TMI) I'm thinking I may need preseed if I stand a chance. It's too late now so will maybe get in next month if I dont get my BFP??:shrug:

Trey still having trouble getting my chart on my sig??I clicked sharing , then tickers then copied and pasted the code?:shrug:

Come on girls surely one of us is getting the BFP this month??:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## jojosmami

@coral, I was just reading up on Cm toady to see how much of that disgusting grapefruit juice I actually have to drink to be effective and it says grapefruit juice seems to be the best natural way to increase the EWCM,robitussion is suppose to increase CM in general so those too together would probably help you out alot. Preseed is basically lube that won't kill the :spermy: so I bet if you did all three or at least 2 of them you would be good! My CM is very unpredictable. There were months that I had EWCM almost all month and tons of it, then some months I was sticky and creamy, then there were a couple months nothing at all ( I couldn't even get wet TMI:shy:) The last 2 months I had EWCM but not alot and only for a day or so when it was O week then lots right before AF. I've been drinking the grapefruit juice for 4 days or so now and since this morning have been having lots of CM. Its like EWCM & Watery mixed.I actually had to put on a panty liner. They say that the week you O your body is trying to produce EWCM naturally so by helping it out just increases your chances. But really, if it increases anymore I might have to wear a pad instead! But, hey, I'll wear a pad forever if it will help me have another baby.
@Trey, glad to hear that you had someone to talk to and that it made you feel better. Its so hard not to fixate on all this and scrutinize every part of your self during this process. And I totally agree with you on being way impatient on looking at that new little face. I can't wait to see my baby stretching in that new baby way, with their fists in the air, arching there back and their little bottom lip poked out :cloud9: That's my FAVORITE!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea testing monday, got 6 days b4 AF tests from boots...so FX for me girls....need some PMA though just got a feeling :witch: is gonna get me!!!!:cry:


----------



## caz81

yay mothercabbage - cant wait until monday when we see your bfp :) one of us has to get one surely!!

Im feeling pretty good today, I just knew last month was not going to be my month but i have a good feeling about this month, right from the start i thought it would happen this month so will have to see if im right!


----------



## mothercabbage

FX caz for all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

coral11680 said:


> :dust:
> Tested with OPK today and it was negative but barely negative , just a shade lighter than the control line? Well I hope I caught the egg last night but TBH I am worried of my lack of CM?It's funny because when my kids were conceived I didn't even know you had fertile CM etc? didn't have a clue so never checked. Yesterday there wasn't much at all and it was creamy, today the same, I'm worried that the sperm will just die in it? (TMI) I'm thinking I may need preseed if I stand a chance. It's too late now so will maybe get in next month if I dont get my BFP??:shrug:
> 
> Trey still having trouble getting my chart on my sig??I clicked sharing , then tickers then copied and pasted the code?:shrug:
> 
> Come on girls surely one of us is getting the BFP this month??:thumbup:
> :dust:


Make sure you use the one that's labelled, bbCode:


----------



## Treykid3

Wouldn't be cool if we all got our BFP's at the same time!


----------



## mothercabbage

when are we all testing? im testing (probably way too early) monday.....


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,:coffee:

Woke up with a crappy cold:growlmad: Sore throat, headache too!

DTD last night but am not hopeful for this month at all. I'm been reading about how important Fertile CM is and I barely had any CM and it was milky:cry:
Oh well, I will have to invest in preseed and Robtussin(or something similar as I dont think they sell that here) I have mucinex DM but read it should only be the plain mucinex.

Jojo, thanks for the tips to help with CM. Hopefully its helping you so you can get your BFP this cycle!!:happydance:

Trey, I did copy and paste the BBcode?:shrug: how come mine has a ticker but your and jojos doesnt? 

Caz, are you temping or doing opk's this month?

Cabbage, I dont think monday is too early although it might not come up BFP even if you are pregnant but worth a try!:haha:

I dont think I will test at all until day AF is due because I dont think its happening this month.
xxxx


----------



## coral11680

just figured out FF chart, I never added my chart to my homepage:dohh::dohh: you can click on my ticker and it should work now?


----------



## jojosmami

Morning Ladies. Must...Have...:coffee:It was a LONG NIGHT! My DD hasn't been sleeping well for the last week or so. She woke up a couple of nights in a row with what I think are bad dreams.And we made that horrible mistake by putting her in our bed. NOw I think she's making it a habit and was up crying on and off all night. Finally @ 2:00am my DH went and slept on the couch and I put her in my bed:nope:The rest of the night was full of her kicking me, pushing me off the bed with her feet and me scared I'm gonna roll over on her so laying on my side so uncomfortable.Plus our bed is really tall and I was so scared she'd roll off I was constantly waking up in a panic trying to see where she was. The joy's of parenthood! :winkwink: But Once I get some coffee and get moving hopefully it won't be so bad.Today is CD 8 so that means I start DTD tonight with the SMEP. Start tonight then every other night till O day then that day and then each night for 3 days after that. I think I'm going to try to do it in the morning the day I O so that their in there so I don't miss it. 

@Coral, I see your chart!!!:happydance::thumbup: Looks good! Listen, don't stress about your CM. There is always a possibility that the :spermy: got to the "party". There are women who get preggo while on their AF so don't count yourself out just yet. You just may be pleasantly surprised! :dust: for you!! Did you go ahead and get the preseed?
@Caz, I'm glad to hear that your PMA is so great. Maybe you being so confident about this month being the one it will give you a little push over the edge you need to get your BFP! Did your hubby start his new hours at work? How is that working out?
@Cabbage, Monday should be ok. I can't wait to see that :bfp:!!! The 1st one of our thread! Its gonna be so exciting! How do you feel?
@Trey, it would be so cool for us to all go into the 1st tri forum together at the same time!!! Wonder if that has ever happened before? Ya, know all the girls on one thread getting their BFP in the same month? How have you been doing? How are those sessions w/ your hubby working out if you don't mind me asking? 
I'll probably start testing on the 25th. That will be a little early but I'm being realistic!


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon all :wave: hope your all ok...im really nervous about monday!!! hope it comes up :bfp:...but then i worry it wont stick and the :witch: will get me anyway..:cry: but im excited to know so i want to test asap.....am i nervous wreck!!!!! plus i dont think we DTD enough around +OPK....:growlmad:......:cry:


----------



## Treykid3

mothercabbage said:


> when are we all testing? im testing (probably way too early) monday.....

I'm testing Oct 27th


----------



## mothercabbage

is that when af is due or is that a little b4 af?


----------



## coral11680

hey girls,

Jojo, thanks for making me feel better, I guess there is a chance but I'm still doubtful:shrug: No I haven't got the preseed but prob will get it next month. DTD last night and the night before, so need to again tonight then have a night off then one more night. Then have to wait until I test probably around the 20th.

Yes it would be fabulous it we all got our BFP this month wouldn't it!:happydance:

Cab, dont worry hun from what I've seen on most charts most girls get pregnant the night of ovulation or before so stay positive!:thumbup:

It's funny but my Best friend has just started a job a couple of months ago as a nurse on a fertility ward. I was asking her lots of questions today as we met for lunch! :haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Coral, I told my hubby when he came home from lunch that today was the 1st day of our new plan and he started to giggle and said better go get some coffee on the way home then:winkwink: How great is it that your friend is able to give you some advice. So, what did you find out?
Cab, I can't wait for Monday now to see your BFP!


----------



## mothercabbage

well to be honest im shi***ng myself....do you think its too early? ive read on here about women getting a :bfp: early then getting af as usual...id be devastated!!!


----------



## Treykid3

mothercabbage said:


> is that when af is due or is that a little b4 af?

When it is due


----------



## Treykid3

8pm....my kids should be in the bed but noooo...still in the tub so I figure i'll post a little msg. My hubby just told me he missed it when we were going at it every other night, so I will do my best to oblige. How do I keep him from feeling "used"? 

@cabbage Don't feel too stressed about the test. You have done all u could do and i think u covered all ur bases. Monday u will be 9 DPO, rt? It's possible to get a BFP then but its still early. 

@coral I can finally see ur chart! It looks good. U should be getting ur crosshairs soon. Either tomorrow or sat. Then u will know exactly what day u ovulated. I have to look into the cm thing bc mine hasnt been that great either. 

@caz Didn't u mention something about agus catus (sp?) ? What does that do?

@jojo Because of scheduling we haven't gone for our first session yet. Next couple of weeks hopefully. We have been doing well though. My kids have been in my bed for the last couple nights and its driving me crazy! I dont know what to do. I feel ur pain! 

Time for bedtime! Check u out in the morning.


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Well I have such a stuffy nose with this cold and took my temp this morning and it had a huge dip? Do you think it could be from having my mouth open to breathe?:shrug: Now I'm worried I didn't ovulate!:wacko: I also didnt DTD last night as I felt too sick:dohh: and hubby was sleeping!:sleep: I have a bad feeling this month, dont think i stand a chance:cry:

Jojo, my friend is still learning as she just qualified as a nurse and is learning about the fertility stuff. She just told me about the tests they do and stuff.

Cabbage, how many tests do you have? if you only have a few maybe try to wait until Tues/Wed? Or just buy more!:haha: There are plenty of women on here who get BFP that early but don't panic if you dont!

Trey, what do you think about my chart dip? so confused now? If the kids dont get out of your bed, you and hubby will have to move to the couch!:winkwink::haha:

Caz, how ya feeling?


----------



## mothercabbage

mornina ladies :wave:i have 4 frer and 4 cheapie tests....i think 9dpo is too early i know some women get :bfp: at 9dpo but i dont want to have to squint to see the result, if its going to be :bfp: i want to be able to see it....so might hang on a bit to test....so nervous!!
@coral hope your not feeling too ill, i dont think i DTD enough to cover O, so you have to get :sex: so if/when i get :bfn: at least you'll get :bfp: FX
@trey..i cant help but get stressed!:wacko: its only my #1 cycle TTC what am i going to be like if i have to go through this month after month? :dohh:
:hug: n :dust:


----------



## coral11680

Cab, according to my ticker I ovulated yesterday so hope I didn't miss my chance! Yeah prob a good idea to wait until cd10 or 11 and use a cheapie. Save the frer until u think you might be.


----------



## mothercabbage

im going to leave it until 10 dpo, and i think it will only be a slight feint if it is :bfp: on that day...(tues)...i have no pma today whatso-ever...could :cry: i know we messed up this month!! not enough :sex: around +OPK dtd that day and none since....lots before but just not going to be my month ....:cry:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Well, my daughter was up all night again! She fell asleep w/out any fuss so I ran to the gym, came back and at down to talk to my hubby for a min and she woke up crying. I think the playpen is getting uncomfy for her so we got the mattress out for the toddler bed and put it on the floor. I laid on the floor w/ her till she fell asleep, got up, took a shower and when I got back into the room my hubby was on the floor with her. She feel asleep for 1 hr and then up the rest of the night!!!!!! I feel like a zombie! It wouldn't be so bad if she just went to sleep if I put her in my bed, but she's not. She's sticking her finger in my nose,trying to open my eys, saying mama wake up, calling my name, she doesn't want the blanket so she's pulling it off me... She feel asleep @ 4:45 am and the alarm woke her up @ 5:30am. So, obviously hubby didn't get to DTD. Tried this morning but we were so tired and her crying woke up my son so they were both up and it just took all the excitement out of it. Oh well, it's still early. Maybe tonight if I can stay up past dinner! 
@coral, that dip could actually be you O'ing. Its very possible to O a little early or late and your ticker is based on the info you put it when you created it. I really think you O'd today ( or when ever the dip is) Once you get your crosshairs it will be more clear but that drop is pretty convincing.
@Cab, if you can hold out then good for you but if you have some cheapies and it won't bum you out to bad to get a bfn even knowing it early then why not test on Mon. Keep up your PMA hunni! Anything is possible and you never know when your BFP is gonna come. One of my TTC on another thread who got preggo this last month was saying the same as you saying this wasn't her month, she didn't have a ot of symptoms and completely counted herself out and boom, she got her BFP!! 
@Trey, if you figure out how to keep the kids out of your bed, send your knowledge over this way!! Glad to hear you and your hubby are doing well. If your hubby is saying that he likes it when you are DTD every other day than guess he doesn't mind "being used"! :D
@Caz, how you feeling hunni? Excited about this next cycle?


----------



## jojosmami

mothercabbage said:


> im going to leave it until 10 dpo, and i think it will only be a slight feint if it is :bfp: on that day...(tues)...i have no pma today whatso-ever...could :cry: i know we messed up this month!! not enough :sex: around +OPK dtd that day and none since....lots before but just not going to be my month ....:cry:

:hugs::friends::kiss::kiss::hugs: 

U have us hunni.I know how hard it is when you want something so bad and you feel so scared that your gonna be disappointed. But, with positive thinking, positive things will happen.


----------



## coral11680

jojo, I thought about it possibly ovulation but i got the positive opk 4 days ago, the day after opk was neg but quite a strong line, I did another opk today and very negative, I can't imagine I would ovulate 4 days after the postive??? they say 12-48 hrs dont they? Hope I ovulated 2 days ago when I dtd last!!

Cab, I know how you feel and just remember we are all in similar situations so your def not alone:kiss::hugs: You bd the day you got your opk so you shuld be ok.


----------



## coral11680

also forgot to mention, This morning my cervix was slightly lower and felt closed?


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls it makes me feel better when you give me your encouraging words....:hug:...FX.....im not sure about the cervix position....will have to read up on that....does it mean preggo, or O or something like that....:wacko: i dont have a clue.xx


----------



## jojosmami

I would think you would be right about the OPK kits and such Coral but your body is usually more accurate than tests and I don't see another big drop that would indicate O, but don't bank on what I say cause I have a hard time figuring out my own body:haha:!


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, good afternoon! How's everyone feeling today? What are everyone's plans this weekend besides :sex: :haha: Gonna go food shopping in the Am, which usually takes around 4 hrs because we go to 4 different stores. I'm a coupon addict as well as POAS. Well, a bargain girl really. I belong to many freebie websites so I'm always getting tons of free stuff in the mail,survey's and coupons as well as get the papers each weekend. We only go once a month to get all we need for the month,food,paper products,cleaning supplies etc. All the major stuff then stop and get milk,bread,diapers, fresh fruit, as we need. So, we go to 2 different grocery stores because each one has certain things cheaper than the other, Walmart for household types of things and Sam's club (warehouse club) for meat and things like that. Really an all day thing! After that going to take the kids to a hayride where they can pick out a pumpkin and get to paint it. We don't celebrate Halloween but have great memories of getting to pick pumpkins so don't want them to miss out on that. We usually get a pumpkin and then they get to roast the seeds and make pie. This year there is a little festival where they get the ride, pumpkin and get to paint it there all for $5 so can't beat that. I'm seriously having O symptoms today, and its like a week early! Got the cramps in the low abdomen mostly on the right,bloating, dull back pain and increased cm just Watery instead of EWCM. I could swear I'm gonna OVu soon. Was gonna avoid OPK's this month but maybe I'll just grab a couple to make sure. Is it really possible to Ovu soooo early? You think it could be all the green Tea and Grapefruit juice I've been drinking? I know its only suppose to increase the CM but do you think my body is in overdrive trying to make it all? Not really sure how that works but its so strange.


----------



## coral11680

Morning,

Well I dtd last night just in case but have no idea whats going on with my temps, it was back up this morning, my nose was less stuffy last night so maybe I breathed through my nose. :shrug:

Jojo, on your ticker it says CD10 so you might be very close to ovulation? Keep dtd every other day and get some opk's. On the smep you are supposed to start testing with opks from cd 10 anyway. Have fun pumpkin picking, oh I miss taking the kids to do that!!

Cabbage from what I've read when u ovulate your cervix is very high soft and open, so if it lowers and closes usually ovulation is over i think lol, God the things we do aye

I was supposed to going out with my friend and her sister for her sisters 30th but with this cold think I'm cancelling!:sick:
enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## mothercabbage

o i c.........lol, if i dont get my bfp youll have to go through that with me next cycle, only a few sleeps until testing!!!
hope your cold gets better soon, a few drinks sound good!! i could just sink a bottle of wine! not at this point in my cycle though (just in case) and also as its only 945am, not a good idea either :rofl: x


----------



## coral11680

Haha yeah normally I'm gagging for a bottle of wine or two! Lol but with a cold dont feel up to it! Yeah cabbage I don't know too much about cervix stuff never even knew what it felt like till coming on bnb lol


----------



## coral11680

Oh btw your little one looks so cute in your profile pic. X


----------



## mothercabbage

just changed it today, that was last halloween.....i love halloween season, well im 7 dpo today so tempted to test tomorrow but i know it will be bfn....going to have to rush to the loo in morning before i wake up properly...that way fmu has gone and ill have to wait another day, although ive read on here some women get a stronger result with 2nd morning urine?!, im just trying to talk my self into testing WAY too early!!! help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgghhhhhhh.....lol x


----------



## coral11680

Cab, be strong resist the urge! lol......this might sound strange but I felt better after taking a test, even though it was BFN I knew I wasnt going to be itching to do it all day after. Also I thought well if its negative no point trying tomorrow will have to wait 2 days for it to show anything. I mean using the IC tests so I wasnt worried about wasting money either...........sorry I'm not helping am I :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok i managed to resist the urge today! :blush: deffo testing with fmu, so FX for me!! have got the bathroom fully decorated now just flooring to get now, but i cant lay that so its just a case of paying for it!! hows everyone today? hope your all well..:hug: n :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

fx'd honey......good luck, dont worry though still early but would be nice to see a faint BFP!!:happydance: let us know as soon as poss!:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies! Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Mine has been pretty busy but really nice, did the pumpkin thing with the kids and they had a blast, did some gardeing for the fall and since I skipped the gym this morning the family took a 2 hr walk which was much better than the stinky gym anyway. How's everyone doing? 
@Cab, so proud you were able to hold off on testing! You got lots of will power girly! Can't wait to see your results in the AM! How you feeling?
@Coral, how do you feel. ANy SS yet?
@Caz and Trey how you ladies getting along?
I'm doing pretty well. Got lots of CM still so hoping that drinking the grapefruit juice is working. Temped late yesterday and today but temps been low so hopefully they will start to climb because I'm on CD11. DTD Fri night and this morning so trying to stick to the SMEP as close as possible just not OPK this time around. Hoping for the best but really trying to keep myself busy this cycle so I'm more relaxed. Actually can't believe tomorrow I'll be on CD12 already! Wish my 2ww went this fast:winkwink:
:dust::dusts::dust::dust::dust: for cabbage test tomorrow!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the well wishes for tomorrow girls, hope something shows up, if it is BFN i know im not out until the :witch: comes....im so nervous i feel sick!! getting sleepy now.....1 sleep to go!!! :wohoo: come on :bfp: please please please.....[-o&lt;


----------



## coral11680

c'mon cab, dont make me wait!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:bfn: and wasted 2 frer tests as the first one not even the control line came up,will test again wednesday, if i can hold off, heres the pic,and inverted too xxxx
 



Attached Files:







9poam.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2









Invert9dpo.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## coral11680

oh don't worry hun still very early:hugs: you should call customer service and demand another test as the one didnt work!...yes try to hold off til Wed, and use a cheapie. :dust:

FF has put dotted crosslines on my chart suggesting I ovulated on the 13th? I dunno though, not feeling good about this month at all. Already thinking about next month!

Jojo, glad you had a good time pumpkin picking with the kids. No SS yet for me I am trying not to at all as done that last 2 months and proved so wrong! Keep the BD'ing up! :D


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> oh don't worry hun still very early:hugs: you should call customer service and demand another test as the one didnt work!...yes try to hold off til Wed, and use a cheapie. :dust:
> 
> FF has put dotted crosslines on my chart suggesting I ovulated on the 13th? I dunno though, not feeling good about this month at all. Already thinking about next month!
> 
> Jojo, glad you had a good time pumpkin picking with the kids. No SS yet for me I am trying not to at all as done that last 2 months and proved so wrong! Keep the BD'ing up! :D

if you O on 13th you should be able to test now?? or are you waiting for AF? xx


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning! 
@Cab, sorry it was a bfn but its so early yet! Great pic of your test though. I agree with Coral, you should def call and get a free test! 
@Coral, I understand about the SS. But its so hard for me not to do it! 
@Trey and Caz hope you ladies are doing well.
My temps went up this morning and last night started getting a little crampy and my cm is starting to change a bit. Think that I will O soon:thumbup: Think my hubby is getting a little excited about the thought of another baby around too. Yesterday morning after we DTD, I went to get up and he said, "No if you get up all the "kids" will fall out!" Its so funny to see him act like that. I can't wait to see his face when I get my BFP!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thats quite funny...the kids will fall out!! good excuse to have a lie in too!!! :rofl: 
i think i will try to contact frer company and tell them 'bout the first test! will go check the box for tel No i think xx


----------



## jojosmami

Yea, actually, I fell back asleep and he let me sleep until 11:00. It was nice. After beng up for countless nights with my DD I desperately needed it! Def call them. Can't wait to hear what they say.


----------



## coral11680

oh no cab, I meant on CD13 not the 13th:dohh: still only 6dpo if I go by that.

Morning jojo, glad to hear you are having fun:sex: are u still doing every other day or will you do it everyday now you are getting close to O?


----------



## jojosmami

we'll to be honest I know the SMEP say every other till O day, but my head is saying do it everyday to get as much in there as I can. But, I don't to wear DH out and make it so he's not enjoying it, ya know. So I guess I'll take it day by day. I have my " We are Def DTD no matter what" days though:haha:!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh i see.....got all excited then....still, not long until you can test though! xx


----------



## Treykid3

Hi you guys! :flower:
I had a busy weekend with the family. It was my DHs Homecoming so we went to the football game and hung out with old friends. I kept thinking that if I had a 3rd baby on my hip how hard it would have been. :baby:
I havent OVd yet but it has to be coming in the next couple of days. CM is finally beginning to change and I have cramps almost everyday. Does that seem right? :shrug:
@Jojo
What websites do you recommend for the best coupons? Your temp spike looks like it could be an early OV. FF wont make crosshairs for another couple of days though. Glad you had a good time on the hay ride. Im taking mine out sometime this week to pick out their pumpkins.
@Coral 
I see that you OVd. Is it when you thought it was? Why dont you have a good feeling about this month? Did you time BD right?
@Cabbage 
Sorry for the BFN! When will you test again?
@Caz
How are you doing?

Well my DH had a job interview today! FXd that he gets it. It would make a world of difference for him and for all of us. I told him that I was preggo with my 2nd baby the first day of his last job. Maybe its meant to happen like that again this time!:happydance:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Trey! Glad to hear you had a good weekend. I go on mommy blogs in my area and the email me deals and freebies around here but also have reg printable coupons. One is MamaCheaps.com, Yes4Free, Chester County Mamas etc. if you just google free samples or cupons so many will come up. Yea, think I will O soon. Boobs hurt today but cramps slowed down. heading off to the gym in a bit but hopefully gonna be able to DTD tonight again. I know I'm suppose to be doing it every other day but I just want to make sure there are plenty of :spermy: in there when its time!! 
@ Cab good luck if you test in the am!!!


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies,

Jojo, you def have good determination this month doing it everyday! lol Wish I had that! :D 

Trey, I just dont have a good feeling in general, plus I never had fertile CM which is a big factor in getting preg from what I've read. Also, I didn't BD the day before O, but did the day of but figure eggy was prob gone by the time we BD late at night:nope: I also havent felt positve after having BFN the last 2 months so just dont think its going to happen.

Cab, have you resisted testing this morning? Are you testing tomorrow? fx'd

Caz, how is everything going with you?


----------



## mothercabbage

morning ladies..:wave:
@trey glad you had a good weekend with family :) hope you O soon ang get back in the game, everyone says how hard the 2ww is, i find waiting in between for af to end and O the worst! :growlmad: xx
@jojo might try coupon websites myself now as i have finally got a printer, so i can print them off, i love freebie sites, ive had allsorts from creams perfumes to washing up liquid to shoe liners, one of my favo's recently was breathe easy nose strips!! :haha: :rofl:
well i resisted the urge to test this morning, because of the bfn yesterday i thought if i did get a bfp it would be very very very feint and im not wasting a frer test to barly see the result, still think im out though! not enough :sex: and no symptoms just usual af symptoms, kinda tender (.)(.) a burning ache in tummy and lower back ache..all usual for af for me....hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> Jojo, you def have good determination this month doing it everyday! lol Wish I had that! :D
> 
> Trey, I just dont have a good feeling in general, plus I never had fertile CM which is a big factor in getting preg from what I've read. Also, I didn't BD the day before O, but did the day of but figure eggy was prob gone by the time we BD late at night:nope: I also havent felt positve after having BFN the last 2 months so just dont think its going to happen.
> 
> Cab, have you resisted testing this morning? Are you testing tomorrow? fx'd
> 
> Caz, how is everything going with you?

morning hunni, im ok today...not tested b/c i feel af is defo on way, all usual symptoms are here not wasting a test....:growlmad: see post above ^^^^


----------



## coral11680

ahh cab, I think for most women the symptoms for AF are very similar to preg symptoms so dont think your out yet. Do you usually get these symptoms this early before AF? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> ahh cab, I think for most women the symptoms for AF are very similar to preg symptoms so dont think your out yet. Do you usually get these symptoms this early before AF? xx

yea always,:cry: nevermind there is always next cycle, just been to the loo(TMI) and i had quite a bit of CM dont know what colour b/c loo paper is white, looked clear?? thats usual for af too....lots of CM....im kinda grumpy about it all this cycle OH says its ok we'll try next month! i told him that just b/c ihave next month does't make me not dissapointed this month!!!:growlmad: men!!!


----------



## coral11680

Like I said before though, most preg symptoms mimic AF symptoms so dont worry about them......PMA hun:hugs:.......Men they dont get it do they!!xx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> Like I said before though, most preg symptoms mimic AF symptoms so dont worry about them......PMA hun:hugs:.......Men they dont get it do they!!xx

no they defo dont!!! well i dont know what to do today i keep nipping on here but eveyone must be busy. might go into town and get some halloween things for the LO's..or then again might have a lazy day, connor didnt sleep too well last night so i think i may have a snooze when he has his pre-dinner nap...:sleep:....xxx


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies, sorry i have been awol for so long but hubby has been off work for the last week so we have been doing loads of family bits & not really been able to get on here at all :( 

mothercabbage - dont give up hope, I know when I was pregnant with Sapphira i constantly felt like af was going to come, i remember i used to keep doing so many tests because i thought i had miscarried and was about to bleed, it felt so much like just before my period so i dont think you are out at all....so when will you next test? You said you have a few cheapies so why not give one a go tomorrow?!

coral - how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? do you think you will manage to wait until 13dpo to test?

Jojo & trey - sounds like you might both ovulate pretty soon so hope you have been having lots of bding!!

Im good, feeling positive this cycle as thought it would be the one, im also (very surprisingly for me!) feeling chilled about it. Im the sort of person who tends to get a bit obsesive ttc but this cyle im not. I think it was because last cycle e only dtd around ovulation time and then stopped for a couple of weeks, and i realised that was no good, i cant just focus on getting pregnant but want to enjoy being with hubby too so making more effort to bd because we want to rather than just ttc, which is very nice :winkwink: that said will still be going for it crazily when i do ovulate :haha:

Someone asked about agnus castus? It is good for helping ovulation & regulating cycles. I can have cycles between 28 and 35 days and so if i take agnus castus it helps. I gave up after cd6 last month as i thought that it was causing spotting after af but i carried on this month & i spotted until cd7 but then stopped. It generally makes you ovulate sooner as well which will give you a longer luteal (SP) phase so that is good in ttc as well. I have had very little ewcm in the last few months so dont know if i have been ovulating and it has changed to cd16 when used to be cd11 so im hoping it will help sort out those problems!

Im going to start doing OPKS from today i think as agnus castus might cause early ovulation


----------



## mothercabbage

going to test tomorrow i think if no af by then, ill be 11dpo, some say its still too early, idk what to do...:help: :cry:


----------



## caz81

I would test, but thats cause I love to POAS lol!!! But just dont feel down if you dont get a BFP yet cause its still really early!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok think ill test then OH just said we can buy more if you need them, just hope af dont show! x


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies. 
@Cab, :hugs::friends: Hunni, I know its frustrating and you can feel desperate and frustrated with this whole TTC. It is still early and every pregnancy is different. There are women who don't get a BFP till 15-16dpo. So tech you are still early. But, then again knowing that doesn't make it any easier getting a bfn either. Chin up love. We are all here going thru the same thing together so feel free to rant,rave, cry and scream. We are all here to listen. Just make sure your here in the next couple weeks for me just in case:winkwink: 
@Caz, glad to here from you. Really hope your right about this month for you! How's your DD? 
@Coral, you still have time for a BFP too! You may be pleasantly surprised! 
@Trey, any closer to O ya think?
My temps dropped again this morning and not much CM this morning but its still early yet. Didn't get to DTD last night. I was sooo tired from 2 hrs at the gym and hubby wasn't in the mood. Really want to go to the gym again tonight, so maybe will only go for an hour. Allergies are really killing me today but scared to take allergy meds because I heard they dry up cm. Guess I gotta suffer a bit. Have a great day everyone! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

hi jojo, im up n down at the moment one minute im full of PMA and the next im down and want to cry b/c i think im out, but only time will tell..ive done lots of resaerch today on lots of af/pregnancy stuff and its all pretty contradictory, i think its b/c the symptoms are so similar, also i look at :bfp: from 9dpo and could cry but then i see tests at 14dpo that are barely there....i guess i just gotta wait it out and poas now and again...soon be BD time for you again and if (and thats a big if) i do get a :bfp: i am waiting around for you!!! for deffo!! you were one of my first buddies on here so i feel its only right to stick together!!:hug: xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

cabbage, put your tests on here and show the girls!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

i will but i think theyre just evaps as the 2nd line went after a few mins...the test after about an hr had dried and was crystal white where the 2nd line should have been im taking this as :bfn:the 1st 3 pics are the test after a few minuites and the last one is the test after a while longer....
 



Attached Files:







2 lines.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 3









2lines.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 4









lines 2.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 3









1 line.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## coral11680

Cab those first 3 even look pink to me? So strange don't worry are u testing in the morning? Fx'd Hun! Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea again!!! fmu this time though with a frer...i dont think i am though just a weird shitty cheap test that had 2 lines then 1 line did a runner on me...wtf?? could have cried when i looked back at the test after a while and my magic line had gone!!! :cry: you'll be testing in a few days too!!!! cant wait... xxxx


----------



## Treykid3

Cab, do u have a different brand to test with? Ur still early...do u usually show signs of AF this early? 
Coral, when r u testing? I know u r doubtful (which I don't think u should be) so r u just going wait for AF to show? 
Jojo, OV usually happens rt on time and for me and that is CD 14. Got a BD session in this morn - early morn Anniversary gift. I read on another thread Morning is when spermies are pentyful! That's great that u are working out. Wish I could find the energy! 
Caz! We've missed u. I used to be obsessive too, but I learned to take a step back...hard to do, I know!


----------



## mothercabbage

YEA TESTING WITH FMU TOMORROW, THAT LAST TEST WAS A DUD I THINK..dont know y thats in caps but i cba to type it again :haha: so yea the test was dud that 2nd line gone now..:wacko: gave me hope for a few mins though!!testing with a frer tomorrow...yea baby!!!!! xx


----------



## coral11680

Happy anniversary Trey! Glad you got the bd'ing in today ;)

It's mine and hubby's 10 year wedding anniversary tomorrow! 

I might test Saturday coz I have some Internet cheapies and might go out for a meal and want to know if I can have a couple of drinks?I'll prob only have a glass of wine anyway just in case.

Jojo I admire your determination at keeping fit, wish I wasn't so bloody lazy! Lol

Good luck tomorrow cab!


----------



## mothercabbage

thought you were testing tmoz too coral and happy aniversary for tmoz too xxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Ladies! Can anyone help me? My avatar is HUGE! all of a sudden anytime I'm trying to upload a pic its huge! I don't know what happened? ANyone have any ideas?


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought it was a bit big lol...i dont know how to change its size, try re-sizing pic try www.shrinkpictures.com hope this helps xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks I will.


----------



## mothercabbage

did it work?? hope so xx


----------



## coral11680

No not tomoz, possibly Friday as I will be 10dpo according to FF but only 8dpo according to my ticker! I can't believe I'm caving I said this month I would wait for af:dohh::dohh::haha: xx


----------



## mothercabbage

nooooooooooo test early!!!! :haha: im impatient, if you can id hold out for af but i just cant help myself if i dont get bfp this cycle im not buying tests until af due! feck me its too stressfull when they bfn or dud!...come on bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oh yea and i think my ticker is wrong too i got +opk on 2nd oct which means i O on 3rd???? well from 3rd onwards the OPK was bfn so......i think my ticker is a day too fast???


----------



## coral11680

Yeah I think I will need to use all my IC up this cycle so I have none next time to tempt me! Lol

Your prob right about your ticker, x


----------



## mothercabbage

think im off to bed chick ill say goodnight here and over on other thread too.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

morning ladies :)

Did you test mothercabbage????!!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

GM! I am soooo tired. DH and I celebrated our anniversary last nite w wine, movies, and :sex: ! Temp rose this morn so hoping yesterday was OV day. If that is the case then BD was timed just rt. 

How is everyone this morn?


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!!! Well, gonna try and fix my avatar again:wacky: And my siggy was erased too?? So, last night was a drama filled night ( which is starting to become to normal around here!) My hubby has a lot of things going on with his family and to make a long story short he was very emotional, crying, upset and def not in the mood to and on top of that my son has come down with a bad cold and was feeling quite bad. So, obviously didn't get to the gym and spent all night wiping away boogers and tears. My hubby said to me a couple times that he knew how important it was for us to DTD and offered a couple times but even though I wanted to do it soooo bad I couldn't bring myself to be that selfish. So we laid in bed till 1:00am just talking. He said how much he appreciated that I didn't get upset that he didn't want to DTD. At 3:00am he woke me up telling me he was "ready to make a baby" It was really nice too. I think after seeing that I put his feelings over mine and saw "the old" me as he put it, got him in the mood! And good thing because this morning when I woke up I had major O cramps and increase CM that is getting more EW'ish.Should O in the next day or 2 so hopefully, fingers XX'd, my legs won't be tonight:winkwink::haha:
Since I had to re-do my siggy I'm trying to get the code for our blingee but I've been searching in the Blingee forum, and all over and can't find the code! Can someone help me with the code so I can proudly put our blingee back in my siggy?
@Trey, glad to hear your anniversary and night were so good! My temp is still low so I don't know what is going on. Really feel like I'm gonna O really soon though. 
@Cab and coral did you test yet? Well, Well, did ya, did ya? :D
@Caz how you doing? Do you know where I can find the code for the blingee?


----------



## jojosmami

BTW, thanks for that resizing website Cab! It worked!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi Ladies,

Nothing much to report from me, I havent tested yet too early. I might Friday just for fun. I dont expect to get a BFP. Fertility friend says I'm 8dpo today but ticker says 6 so I'm not sure. 

@Trey glad to hear you had a good anniversary and did some baby making! lol

@Jojo, sorry to hear that Hubby was having a bad day but glad it all worked out in the end! :D

@caz how are you feeling are you doing anything different this month?

@cabbage, dont forget about this thread!!!


----------



## Treykid3

Is cabbage trying to ditch us?

You guys think i should update the title name?


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies. so, think O is gonna happen any day now. Been getting increased symptoms all day long. Been so busy trying to help plan my son's Fall Festival at school. 
@Coral, Thanks. Do you remember how you got not only your ticker but your temp chart finally on your siggy?
@Trey, Hope she's not :D Maybe by changing it will let in some new TTC#3'ers. The more advice and knowledge the better right?


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Ladies. One of my other buddies from another thread has a question nd thought maybe you smart women could help. She's is around 7-9 dpo, she has a short cycle, 2 days ago she had 1 episode of v faint pink cm, and she has been using OPk's. She has been getting positives for awhile but when she did an HPT the other day it was BFN. Here's what she wrote to me. Does anyone have any clues?

"I'm a little confused. I did an opt a couple of hours ago and it was negative after a few mins. I put it in the bin and I've just been back up and noticed that the test has a positive. Would that be classed as an evap? I know youre not really supposed to use opt as a pregnancy test but it is kinda weird that I've been getting a positive reading for days now. No cm at all but I have got mild af type cramps. What do you reckon?"

THanks Ladies.


----------



## mothercabbage

@jojo i dont know about that, im new to opks really...hope she works it out soon though!
im not ditching this thread coral im just a LOT more chatty than the other ladies on here, so oct testers thread is a bit more chatty,i still nip over when i get a notification, you made me feel bad now :cry: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage I was only kidding luv!:hugs::hugs: I know what you mean sorry hun, I was only joking honest:flower: xxxx


----------



## coral11680

jojo try this for the blinky
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Blinkies/3peatsblinkie.gif
and to add the FF sig, go tour homepage and add your chart to it if it isnt already then go to the sharing tab and click ticker, then copy and paste the bbcode................i think :)


----------



## coral11680

oops lol that wont help


----------



## coral11680

IMG]https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Blinkies/3peatsblinkie.gif[/IMG

try this but add a [ to the fronnt and a ] to the end?


----------



## mothercabbage

oh why cant i have that blinky.....:cry: what does it mean? 3 peats?


----------



## Treykid3

caz81 said:


> hey, ladies, if you go onto the blinky request part of the forum then there is a thread that says 'caz81s blinky done' on it, you can get the link from there & then hopefully it should work?

Does this help too?


----------



## jojosmami

3 Peats is the name Trey came up with for our thread. Were "repeating" getting Preggo with baby number 3! Your part of that group luv so go ahead!


----------



## coral11680

you can have it silly:kiss: It is like the word repeat but because we are ttc #3 they named it 3peats, the girls had it before I joined and I added it! :haha:
try to add it cab:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Coral! It worked! :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

oh good :hugs::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Trey and Coral!! Can't have a siggy with out our Blingee!! Well, This day kinda feels like its dragging. Went to lay down with the kids for an hour and the phone rang like 70 times:haha: and it woke them all up! Have to write a note to this little girls mom from my sons class. Everyday when he comes home from school she runs off the bus and wants to come home with me and play. I let her one time but its getting a little out of hand. After he gets off the bus that is my most hectic time of the day. Everyone needs a bottle,snack, usually the time the 2 little ones poop :shy: LOL! Its crazy. It wouldn't be bad if I had a big yard or something that they could just go out and play! But, we don't and the little ones want to follow them around and to top it off the little girls mom watches another little girl after school and now she's asking too! The thing is that I had never met this little girl or her mom and she just wanted to run off the bus to my house! So I had to take all 5 of the kids down to this ladies house, cross a busy street, ask her mom, then re cross the street, walk home let them play and then get all the kids back in the strollers and walk her back home then turn around and walk back to my house! Its a lot with a double stroller with the 2 little ones, a 3 yr old, my son and to add too it 2 little girls I don't even know! I feel bad because while she was here she was very nice, respectful and my son really likes her. He drew a pic of him and her holding hands and she was holding 2 babies! Its funny because she's black and we're hispanic and when he drew him self he colored himself light brown and her dark brown. He asked me " Mom, what color does dark brown and light brown mixed together make?" I said Brown, why? He said well I need to know what color to make our babies! ANd then he showed me his picture! :rofl: Kids! I think I'm just gonna write her mom a note saying that she can come tomorrow if she wants and then maybe she'll be able to talk to her and explain not to run off the bus everyday begging. Just finished the last of my grapefruit juice! Thank Goodness!! The EWCM has started and I'm super excited!! THis is my fav part of my cycle! Its full of hope and excitement!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok did it work???


----------



## mothercabbage

yey! :happydance: meant to say yeah trey change the thread name it says august and we now in october...hope october is our bfp month, and thanx for the blinky code code!! worked!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Looks great Cab!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx chick and i was wondering can my 2 LO's come play at yours after school tomorrow...:haha: sound like mayhem!!! poor you lol xx


----------



## Treykid3

@cabbage don't feel bad, girl. I wish I had more time to post. I'd rather do this than work! Did u say when u r going test again? Are u in ur 2nd month of TTC? 

@coral is this ur 4th month?

@caz and jojo is this ur 3rd month?

I'm thinking of creating a list to keep up with where we r in our quest for a baby. 
How do I edit the title?

@Jojo that little girl is too much and why isn't the mother putting a stop to it or at least regulating the visits? She should understand how hectic it is after school.


----------



## mothercabbage

this is just my 1st month trying im due af on sat/sun so gonna test on saturday as all ive had so far are :bfn:...xxx


----------



## coral11680

looks good cabbage! :D

Jojo, I know what you mean sort of. Today when I picked my kids my daughter and son both ran over and asked for their friends ( who are brother and sister) to come over to play, the house was a mad house for a few hours! grrr, and their mum doesnt drive so I had to drive them home also. Must be 1000 times harder with your little ones and more kids I'd be pulling my hair out!!


----------



## coral11680

3rd month tic trey


----------



## jojosmami

@Trey this is my 4th month. The 1st month was late and tech not TTC. The little girl is really nice and so,so, beautiful! I'm the only parent waiting at the bus stop and most of the kids at his stop are in Kindergarten! I don't know if it just me but I feel like 5-6 yrs old is too young to walk home from the bus stop by them selves or even in a pair! But, maybe I'm just to protective. When I met her mom for the 1st time she was nice, I just think that she was caught off guard by this woman she didn't know showing up at her door. I think maybe she didn't want to say yes she could come to my house but they ust moved here and I think she might have thought it would offend me if she said no. I was actually shocked she said yes. But I gave the little girl the note and hopefully her mom will have a talk to her. Just waiting for the mom to call me and let e know if they can come or not. 
@Coral, so you know what I mean! Its crazy! But, I want him to have friends his age so guess I have to suck it up!:haha:
@Cab, it could still be early. Are you having any symptoms? How many DPO were you when you found out with your other kids?


----------



## mothercabbage

3days b4 af with son and cant remember with daughter that was 12 year ago!! lol i got changed for bed about an hour ago and my :holly: started hurting,they are hurting now, burning infact, never like this usually but i have only just come off BC so this cycles symptoms may be different, nose stuffy, heaps of (TMI) sticky bogies, hips and pelvic area really achy, its my :holly: that are doing my head in....really tender! if it is only af, the :witch: is a bitch!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Symptoms sound good!!! Keep up your PMA hunni! Want you to the first BFP!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

im not too fussed if im the 1st bfp on this thread id just really like a bfp!!!!!!!!!!!! managed to resist testing this morning!:yipee: i thought i was going to cave but went to the loo with no plastic cup and test!! quite pleased with myself!


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies, Im proud of you for holding out of testing cab, but also annoyed cause i want to see your BFP!!! COme on girl, all our hopes are on you!!!

This is my 3rd month of trying, although we actually wanted to start trying in July but couldnt as my hubby had to be abroad for 3 months from april :( :( we had been living abroad for the past year and when we wanted to come back to england hubby needed a visa so we had to wait for that, we thought it would just take a couple of weeks so me & Sapphira came back to UK first, but it actually took 3 months - was soooo hard :( :(

anyway,this month this im doing differently are:
Agnus castus (did start it last month but then gave up after 6 days!)
no grapefruit juice - i know it helps but i hate the taste of it so given up for now, will start again next month if dont get bfp!
chilling out & just enjoying it - which actually is going ok so far.

I wasnt going to use any ic tests this month after what happened last month but guess what - i ordered 30 yesterday :dohh:


----------



## caz81

i think im going to ovulate early this cycle, im starting to get twinges and getting a faint line on opk which i normally get a couple of days before a positive

Oh and you can use OPKS as pregnancy tests, you can read them normally within 10 mins and as long as its positive then it is positive for pregnancy, there cant just be 2 lines on it it has to read as a positive ovulation with both lines as dark as each other


----------



## mothercabbage

opk as hpt? i was told that its not reliable?? think im gonna get rid of the last frer test tomorrow..12dpo..it should show by them if i AM preggo right?


----------



## caz81

I think the problem with it is that its only a positive if the line is as dark as or darker than the control line so it can be hard to decide if its positive or not & often does not show up until after a HPT, I used one when I was pregnant with my daughter as I only had a couple of pregnancy tests & showed up at 12dpo as positive on OPK & HPT

yay for doing the test tomorrow, but if its negative your not out, I was reading that even if you temp your ovulation date can still be out by 3 days either way, so you could actually only be 9dpo when you think you are 12 so you could still get a positive in a few days....you have to get a positive, all our hopes are on you - no pressure lol!!!!

ETA: I would not recommend using OPKS as HPT just someone asked earlier in the thread!!


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies, 

Caz get to BD'ing in case you ovualte early!:winkwink:

Cab, good girl so proud of you!! do you have any cheapies left or just one frer? if I was you I'd use the cheapy tomorrow if you have any they are more sensitive supposedly?:shrug: then save the frer for sat?

still no symptoms for me at all, I have a headache but I still have a cold and its all congested in my head:wacko:

Trey and jojo keep the bd'ing up!!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning Ladies!

@Cab, I'm soooo proud of you for not testing! You're better than me cause last month I tested @ 2dpo:shy: 
@Caz, thanks for the help with the OPK's. Have you started DTD in case you do O early? Does that Agnus Cactus make you O early?
@Coral, PMA luv!! NO symptoms are good sometimes! I've heard many times women get their BFP with no symptoms!
@Trey, do you think you O yet? I'm suppose to tomorrow I think. Temps still really low. They have been below my base temp from last month, almost all this month.Last night my hubby and I got into an argument because he didn't want to DTD:growlmad: Went to the gym, and he had time to relax and "get ready". When I got home everything was fine, we watched our fav show together and then I started hinting about DTD. He started acting like he was falling asleep, he was so tired, he wasn't in the mood. I was so :growlmad::brat::hissy: Are you kidding me? You've known all day what was going to happen and 5 mins before its time you tell me no! Does he have any clue how long I prepare for this week of the month!! Drinking grapefruit juice,temping,charting, Ovu SS, and all for these couple days and now he says NO!!!!! I tried to stay calm and after talking to him and he gave in and said yes... but.. if we did it last night then he wouldn't do it tonight! This is not a freaking game! I was so upset. I started flipping out! 1st of all, you should be happy to have :sex: with your wife! Sorry, about ranting. It just really pissed me off. It ended in me :cry: and him on the couch. I don't want TTC to be like this. Its supposed to be happy and joyful. Guess when he gets home tonight we'll have to have a talk. Thanks for listening. :friends: My BFF said maybe he doesn't want another baby right now and he just doesn't know how to tell me. I would be devastated if he said that. But if he didn't want another baby why would he talk about baby names with me, talk about what its gonna be like to have another baby around etc. He keeps talking about letting it happen. But, he has no clue what this feels like. I don't know what to do. Let's just say, not in a good mood this morning!


----------



## coral11680

awwww jojo:hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry you are going through this. My hubby was a bit like that on my opk positive day:nope: I think maybe they feel like they being used? I dunno but it so frustrating isnt it! :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i agree, my OH said i only wanted him for his "goods" so we never dtd for the 3 days following +opk, just on +opk day, they just dont get it!!!!!!!!!!!! rant as much as you want hunni thats what were here for!!! :hug: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> Caz get to BD'ing in case you ovualte early!:winkwink:
> 
> Cab, good girl so proud of you!! do you have any cheapies left or just one frer? if I was you I'd use the cheapy tomorrow if you have any they are more sensitive supposedly?:shrug: then save the frer for sat?
> 
> still no symptoms for me at all, I have a headache but I still have a cold and its all congested in my head:wacko:
> 
> Trey and jojo keep the bd'ing up!!:winkwink::haha:

no cheapies left just the one frer, oh says we can get more but i dont think we should it drives me nuts testing too early!!! we got oh's family visiting us for the weekend, staying fri,sat and sunday night so do i wait until theyve gone to test again? or test .............?i dunno when....??


----------



## jojosmami

Coral & Cab, thanks for the love! Ladies, I don't know what to do with him! I'm glad to hear that my hubby isn't the only one who can be a jack-ass:haha: Its really put me in a foul mood today. I don't know why I'm freaking so bad because according to the SMEP were only suppose to do it every other day anyway, but guess I just feel like the more the better. And the one ticker says I'll O in 2 days and on another charting site called Taking Charge of Your Fertilty or something like that it says I'll O today, and Whenmybaby.com says I'll O tomorrow!!!! WTF? I'm having major O cramps but the EWCM is gone again and back to watery.Hopefully a talk will get it thru to him. How do I fix this now? I'm sure if I'm still upset, he's still upset. He hasn't even given me the usual morning check-up call. If were both mad he's def not going to want to DTD. How do I fix this?:shrug: I don't feel like my :brat: was unjustified, but maybe I shouldn't have turned into such a big deal. UGGGHHHH! This is so hard! I don't want to say sorry because I don't want him to think they way he acted was ok either. Maybe this month just isn't my month:cry::shrug:
@ Cab, love your avatar! I would be testng now, while their @ your house and after they leave, but that's just because I'm a POAS addict :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

jojosmami said:


> Coral & Cab, thanks for the love! Ladies, I don't know what to do with him! I'm glad to hear that my hubby isn't the only one who can be a jack-ass:haha: Its really put me in a foul mood today. I don't know why I'm freaking so bad because according to the SMEP were only suppose to do it every other day anyway, but guess I just feel like the more the better. And the one ticker says I'll O in 2 days and on another charting site called Taking Charge of Your Fertilty or something like that it says I'll O today, and Whenmybaby.com says I'll O tomorrow!!!! WTF? I'm having major O cramps but the EWCM is gone again and back to watery.Hopefully a talk will get it thru to him. How do I fix this now? I'm sure if I'm still upset, he's still upset. He hasn't even given me the usual morning check-up call. If were both mad he's def not going to want to DTD. How do I fix this?:shrug: I don't feel like my :brat: was unjustified, but maybe I shouldn't have turned into such a big deal. UGGGHHHH! This is so hard! I don't want to say sorry because I don't want him to think they way he acted was ok either. Maybe this month just isn't my month:cry::shrug:
> @ Cab, love your avatar! I would be testng now, while their @ your house and after they leave, but that's just because I'm a POAS addict :haha:i

thats what i thought, i just wanted someone to say it for me!:haha:..as for OH id tell him how i felt, (quite pissed off!) then id let him have his say, then id tell him how its gonna be, if he dont agree, get out the sexy undies and make him see it your way!!!!!!!:winkwink: ive found myself and oh arguing alot more since TTC, think its all the anxiety ...:hug:


----------



## jojosmami

He called a couple of mins ago and seemed fine. He asked what was wrong because I sounded upset and I told him I was fine. He made a remark like Don't worry, we'll take care of it tonight. I don't want it to be a job but I'm not going to complain if he gives it to me! I think I'll start picking out some outfits for Fri night to spice it up a little. Maybe that will make him feel better:shrug:We DTD on CD6,9,11 & 13. So if I O'd early and it happened yesterday I would tech have :spermy: in there to meet them. Hopefully we will DTD tonight in case I O today and tomorrow night were taking the kids to my Aunts house to spend the night, so we can have a date night and Clean the basement out on Sat ( Its too hard throwing out old toys and having to leave the basement door open with the kids running around.) So I was hoping and I know he was too, that we would be able to have a nice, romantic, adult night. He knows how important it is to me because when we decided to have another baby it was because I sat down with him and had a long talk about what I want in my life and where we were at. I lost my mom at a young age and I've had a pretty rough life and I've always been very independant and made a "Life Plan". We have been living our lives by his plan for the last 6 1/2 yrs and now its my turn to take control of my life again. I told him I want to start going to the gym, go back to school, and have another baby to start things off. If he wanted to go on this journey with me as my hubby then great. But if he wants something diffrenet in life he needs to let me know and we can part ways. I don't want to be 60 yrs old wishing I would have followed dreams and lived my life for me! He's my hubby and I love him to death and will support him in any journey he wants to go on in life. But I expect him to do the same with me. He said he wanted another baby but he was just scared and wants to make sure we can afford one etc. I completley agree. We are doing ok, were not rich but we are comfortable. We don't need help from the government, we both work, and we will be able to give them all what they need and what they want. Now, will he be able to work on his cars like he wants, buy parts, get new tech toys etc. Probably not. But that's not fair of him to be selfish. I've been doing great with the gym, Have a Pediatric First Aid/CPR class on the 24th, and have been planing what classes I will take next. If all that doesn't show him how important it is to me I don't know what will! I know that it will all work out one way or another. TTC is such an emotional roller coaster on its own with out this added stress.


----------



## coral11680

Cabbage are u testing tomorrow or sat? I'm going to test tomorrow with a cheapie but know it will be bfn.

Jojo I'm glad you spoke to dh and I hope you work things out and dtd tonight. You sound like you really know what you want to do and achieve in life and I admire that. I want to have one more child then hopefully get a career going, but not sure what yet. This will def be my last child.

Night all see u tomorrow. Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought i said saturday but hey im not 1 to dissapoint ill do it tmoz, prob bfn but hey! im used to it now! :cry: xx night xx


----------



## coral11680

Morning, Tested and BFN:cry: Who am I kidding I knew it would be anyway. Might test everyday now with IC until AF shows, may as well right?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: coral.... me too [email protected] it should show right.....pics...
 



Attached Files:







P151010_08.210001.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









P151010_08.210002.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz81

coral11680 said:


> Morning, Tested and BFN:cry: Who am I kidding I knew it would be anyway. Might test everyday now with IC until AF shows, may as well right?:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: remember your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

TODAY
Friday Oct 15, 2010
1 day until next period 12 dpo There are several early pregnancy tests that can be used 1 day before your expected period.

Accuracy rate of some early detection tests range from 87%-95%.
Make sure you read the box/instructions for individual test brand accuracy rates. 
**this is what it says on my countdown to pregnancy page, im thinking the odd of it not showing yet are very slim...guess im out**


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> :hug: coral.... me too [email protected] it should show right.....pics...

I dont know if its just my computer screen but i think i might be able to see something on the second pic?


----------



## caz81

Well still getting faint lines on OPKS, going to do one again today & I really feel like im about to ovulate so hoping for a positive, we have dtd every day for the last 4 days so would be goo to ovulate now as would put us in with an ok chance!

Sapphira has a cold still :( poor thing, but she is sleeping through the night, at last - at almost 10 months, i remember reading they sleep through at 6 weeks...took us a little longer lol


----------



## mothercabbage

caz81 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :hug: coral.... me too [email protected] it should show right.....pics...
> 
> I dont know if its just my computer screen but i think i might be able to see something on the second pic?Click to expand...

i got OH to check and he says bfn too..:cry: thanx though caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> :hug: coral.... me too [email protected] it should show right.....pics...
> 
> I dont know if its just my computer screen but i think i might be able to see something on the second pic?Click to expand...
> 
> i got OH to check and he says bfn too..:cry: thanx though caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: im secretly optimistic for you anyway! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Won't show necessarily cab, no I refuse to believe it til af shows Hun : hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral but i just dont feel preggo, just got tender (.)(.) which is quite normal for af!just wish she'd hurry up i wanna get on with next cycle.....might :sex: to get it going, worked b4....


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies1
@Cabbage, your not out yet luv! I know you got some info on a web page but in all reality, unless AF your not out. You should know that there are so many women who get a BFN @ 12dpo and BFP @ dpo13! Plus, going thru all preggo test gallery, there are so many tests that are faulty, one brand that is suppose to be more sensitive than another shows a fainter BFP than the cheapy etc! You keep up that PMA missy! :friends:
@Coral, sorry about your bfn but its still early yet!
@Caz, sorry to hear that your baby girl is not feeling well. I don't know who's baby slept thru the night @ 6 wks but def not my babies! I'm still waking up in the middle of the night with my DD and she about to be 2!! She doesn't need milk or anything she just wakes up and crys a couple times a night! My son did it till he was 4!
@Trey, how you feeling lady! 
So my temps went up a little and we managed to get the :sex: done last night. CM still watery so don't know what that's about but still having O cramps and they are getting more intense. Maybe I'll O tonight or tomorrow. Hopefully the :spermy: from last night is up there now with their little pirate hats on, telescope and just searching for their treasure! :haha: My Uncle is coming to pick up the kids for the night and OH and I are going to go out tonight and then spend the day tomorrow cleaning out the basement:wacko::nope:Not really excited about that but it has to be done! 
What's everyone elses plans for the weekend?


----------



## mothercabbage

jojosmami said:


> Morning ladies1
> @Cabbage, your not out yet luv! I know you got some info on a web page but in all reality, unless AF your not out. You should know that there are so many women who get a BFN @ 12dpo and BFP @ dpo13! Plus, going thru all preggo test gallery, there are so many tests that are faulty, one brand that is suppose to be more sensitive than another shows a fainter BFP than the cheapy etc! You keep up that PMA missy! :friends:
> @Coral, sorry about your bfn but its still early yet!
> @Caz, sorry to hear that your baby girl is not feeling well. I don't know who's baby slept thru the night @ 6 wks but def not my babies! I'm still waking up in the middle of the night with my DD and she about to be 2!! She doesn't need milk or anything she just wakes up and crys a couple times a night! My son did it till he was 4!
> @Trey, how you feeling lady!
> So my temps went up a little and we managed to get the :sex: done last night. CM still watery so don't know what that's about but still having O cramps and they are getting more intense. Maybe I'll O tonight or tomorrow. Hopefully the :spermy: from last night is up there now with their little pirate hats on, telescope and just searching for their treasure! :haha: My Uncle is coming to pick up the kids for the night and OH and I are going to go out tonight and then spend the day tomorrow cleaning out the basement:wacko::nope:Not really excited about that but it has to be done!
> What's everyone elses plans for the weekend?

your post brought back my pma slightly but its practically all gone...:cry: i thought frer would have shown a :bfp: if i was preggo by now, im going to get different tests today and poas every day until(if she does):witch: shows her face.....
:wohoo: for the :sex: last night hope you struck lucky!!!!! FXFXFX


----------



## jojosmami

Glad to hear I was able to help out a little. Wish I was able to help out more:hugs: I really have m whole body tied in a knot for you hunni! :dust:


----------



## caz81

sounding good to me jojo, hopefully you are on your way to that BFP in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## jojosmami

I hope so Caz. I'm trying so hard to keep my self relaxed about the whole TTC but every time I think I've convinced myself not to freak and because some crazed,obsessed TTC wacko, I turn into a crazed, obsessed,TTC wacko!!! Its so hard to just let it happen. How you holding up? If you O soon isn't that early for you? You'll be right along with me and Trey!


----------



## caz81

yeah i normally ovulate on cd16 so it would be pretty early, I hope i do though cause i hate ovulating later, it would be cool if we all ovulated at the same time, then we can all get our BFPs the same time too :) :)

Im feeling more chilled so far this month but im not in 2ww yet so may go more stressy then!!


----------



## Treykid3

Morning Ladies! I am packing up for a wknd at the bch w DH only. Kids are going to g'mas house. They r excited and so r we. I'm not sure what happened w OV. my temps didn't go up much. Last night I had a lot of sharp pains in lower tummy. Maybe it was gas. 

PMA ladies! I'll post more later...I'm driving....illegal!


----------



## jojosmami

@ Trey, Have so much fun! Its crazy both of us are going to be kid free tonight! This is our chance for our BFP!!! I'm so nervous about having the kids spend the night somewhere. Well, my son has spent the night there before but never my daughter so this is killing me! I know its important to have "grown up" time but packing up there stuff if fell like I'm sending them away:cry: I need to get a grip!!! :haha: Isn't it a little chilly to go to the beach? Its only 45 degrees here right now! Would be romantic to snuggle on the beach with a blanket though!


----------



## coral11680

Trey have a nice time away hun :)

Jojo enjoy the peace and quiet! :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

looking good on the avatar!!! going to go cry in a corner, no af yet but i know im out!!! chat soon hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

@ Coral, love your avatar!! You and your DD are beautiful!!
@ Cab, I'm really hoping that a BFP will come up in the next couple days and prove you wrong!!!


----------



## Treykid3

Cab...girl, don't be upset about something that hasn't happened yet! It's going to be ok. Even if the evil AF shows up you'll just go at it again. We r here for u!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx girls :hug: hope af dont show but only time will tell, FX xx


----------



## coral11680

morning girls,

Thanks jojo and cabbage, that pic is about 3 years old though! haha

I tested again another BFN, pretty sure I'm out:cry: another month 
TTC!!!

Probably be busy today so maybe chat soon. xx


----------



## caz81

love the pic coral!

Coral & cab remember you are not out until the witch shows, got everything crossed for both of you!

Im starting to wonder if I already ovulated, I started testing on CD9 and had a farily dark OPK, not positive, and they have got lighter since then but still have a line, either im going to ovulate in next couple of days or did on CD8 (which would be so early) hope i have not yet tbh!


----------



## caz81

my princess is 10 months old today!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi Caz, and thanks.

I know I'm not out yet but have a gut feeling you know.

Awww your little girl is 10 months :)

Maybe you will ovulate tomorrow keep using the OPK's


----------



## mothercabbage

:bfn: tested with 10mui so it should show on this test!!! oh well onto next cycle...come on :witch:
all pics are of same test just in diff lights and last one with case open!
 



Attached Files:







P161010_09.220001.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 1









P161010_09.220002.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2









P161010_09.230001.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2









P161010_09.240001.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## coral11680

sorry Cab:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx hunni, wont be testing again, just camping for af now! wish it would just hurry up i wanna get onto next cycle, are you due to test again tomorrow?? xx


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies!
@Cab, sorry for your BFN. Still holding out hope for you luv! When is your AF due?
@ Caz, Happy 10 month birthday day to your baby girl! Maybe you did? Have you still been doing OPK's?
@Trey, hope your having a great time at the beach!
@Coral, when you testing again?
Been really busy over this way! Had a nice night yesterday but didn't DTD because we were both soooo sleepy and had to get up really early to clean then basement. Did manage to get a :sex: session in this evening though. Never really had a good amount of EWCM this cycle which worries me. Temps went up again this morning and Cm pretty dry so that leads me to believe I O'd the other day. But, tonight, I've had lots of strong O type cramps so guess my temps tomorrow will give me a little better clue. Either way I think I've DTD almost every other day this fertile pd. so I guess if temps are high again tomorrow I'll consider myself officially in my 2ww! If Low then maybe I I O'd late which would be good too because I'd have a batch of fresh :spermy: waiting for the egg! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!! 

EXTRA SPECIAL DOSE OF LOVE :kiss::hugs::friends::hugs::kiss: FOR MY GIRL CAB!!


----------



## mothercabbage

jojosmami said:


> Hi ladies!
> @Cab, sorry for your BFN. Still holding out hope for you luv! When is your AF due?
> @ Caz, Happy 10 month birthday day to your baby girl! Maybe you did? Have you still been doing OPK's?
> @Trey, hope your having a great time at the beach!
> @Coral, when you testing again?
> Been really busy over this way! Had a nice night yesterday but didn't DTD because we were both soooo sleepy and had to get up really early to clean then basement. Did manage to get a :sex: session in this evening though. Never really had a good amount of EWCM this cycle which worries me. Temps went up again this morning and Cm pretty dry so that leads me to believe I O'd the other day. But, tonight, I've had lots of strong O type cramps so guess my temps tomorrow will give me a little better clue. Either way I think I've DTD almost every other day this fertile pd. so I guess if temps are high again tomorrow I'll consider myself officially in my 2ww! If Low then maybe I I O'd late which would be good too because I'd have a batch of fresh :spermy: waiting for the egg! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!
> 
> EXTRA SPECIAL DOSE OF LOVE :kiss::hugs::friends::hugs::kiss: FOR MY GIRL CAB!!

thanx jojo, thats so sweet...still no af this morning so im 2 days late, sounds like everything is going according to plan for you, FX soon be in 2ww and itching to poas!!! xxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

I decided not to test today, no point. I know I'm out and hate seeing the snow white test!:cry: 
Last night my mum watched the kids and they stayed at her house. Me and hubby went out to dinner to celebrate our 10yr anniversary and it was nice. 

Cab, is this your first month off the pill? or just first month ttc? just asked because my first month off the pill I had a 30day cycle then last month 28 days like I used to be.

Jojo, I looked at your chart and think you O'ed on CD15, sounds like you've done all you can, I had no EWCM which is another reason I know I'm out this month, think I need to get me some pressed to help the spermies along!lol

Trey, hope your still enjoying your time away at the beach, sounds heaven.

Caz, how's things? did you do another opk yet?


----------



## mothercabbage

mornin all, well im deffo out, :witch: got me BIG TIME this morning, but im so so relieved more than upset, i knew i wasnt preggo so i just wanted af to come, so here we are bk to CD1 of 29 day cycle, this is my 2nd cycle after BC now.....onwards to brighter days!!!!:happydance: and congrats on aniversary coral!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

AWWWW. SOOOOOOO SorryCab. But, I'm so happy to hear that your back to your PMA! 
@ Coral, Happy Anniversary! Glad to hear you had a nice night! 10 yrs, wow!! COngrats!
@Caz and Trey how you feeling ladies?
Well, woke up @ 7:00am and went to the gym for while. With all the eating out and midnight snacks w/ hubby I know I gained back the 5 lbs I lost but it was so worth it! Temps went really high this morning again but had some EWCM after the gym so don't know what that's all about?? On to my 2ww. These next couple weeks are gonna be really busy for me, so hopefully I can hold out testing till I'm late. We'll see about that:haha: Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies!


----------



## jojosmami

Oh, and Coral, I think your right about O'ing on the 15th. I just had a look at my chart, and I agree! Thank goodness we DTD that night!! So guess I'm 3 dpo already instead of the 2 my ticker says. Gonna wait till I get my FF crosshairs to change my ticker.


----------



## caz81

really sorry cab :( hope that next cycle is the one for you!

Im still doing OPKS but not positive, but got loads of ovulation pains today so dont know what is going on!!


----------



## mothercabbage

well evening ladies, im just nipping on to say goodnight, got my pma back with style today got my plan all wrote in a diary and im poised waiting with OPK...:haha: hope your all well and having a good day, anyone testing tomorrow? xx


----------



## Treykid3

Hi! Back home safe and sound. The trip was great! I think I OVd while I was there. No crosshairs yet but my temp spiked yesterday. BD timing was spot on so we see what happens.

Cab I'm sorry that AF showed up. Good to see your PMA is up. Hopefully now your cycle is back on track after BC. 

caz i hope you get your postive OPK soon. there will be 3 of us going through 2ww together! 

Jojo looks like u are covered as well in the BD dept. 

Ok...I keep falling asleep so bye for now.


----------



## caz81

Whats the new plan Cab? Are you going to do anything different this cycle?

Im still waiting on my positive OPK grrr!!! I hope I get it in the next couple of days! I still have my PMA, I lost it a couple for a couple of days but its back again!!!

Trey - how are you feeling? Glad you got bding at the right time!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, well the plan this cycle is :sex: every other day from CD6 up until a +OPK then 3 days in a row from +OPK day, not taking no cop outs from OH this month, if he is tired i will jump him anyway!!....pillow under bum after :sex: for 15 mins...i cant temp as my LO wakes up alot during the night, he has no regular waking pattern so i think temps wouldnt be acurate enough, think thats the plan for this cycle, feeling great to be already on CD2, 4 days until :sex: starts...:yipee:
youll all be due for testing in a few days! FX for you all xx


----------



## jojosmami

Good Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their:coffee: 
@ Cab, sounds like a good plan love!
@Trey, glad you had so much fun. Bet you feel relaxed and rejuvenated! Hopefully pretty soon you'll feel knocked up!
@Coral, are you gonna test again?
@Caz, have you been DTD everyday or every other day?
Well, for the last couple days I've been having serious cramps like AF/O type cramps. If it was time for AF I would probably be wearing a pad right now. Last night and this morning, lots of watery CM and FF crosshairs say I O'd on CD 16 I'm not sure if that's right. I really think I O'd on CD15 but either way we :sex: right around the right times so we shall see. I really feel like I'm @ 4dpo. I know its way to early to have any symptoms but was sooo sick to my belly last night, all night, into this morning. Had another dream about having a baby last night. I dreamt I got a BFP and I gave birth to twin boys. I was watching a show about a lady who gave birth last night before I went to bed:haha: How's everyone doing?


----------



## caz81

we have been dtd eveyday, although we did not for 1 day last week as hubby was too tired - wimp!!

I got an almost positive OPK today so think it will be positive tomorrow - yay!!


----------



## Treykid3

Got crosshairs today. I am 3 DPO. officially in my 2WW. To me, this is the worst part of the cycle. Especially when I think I have a good chance.


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Trey that means were are exactly the same cycle!!! :thumbup::happydance: Do you think you could take a look at my chart and see what you think? Coral and I say I O on the CD15 but my crosshairs say CD16.And because I'm still having watery CM its not certain. What do you think? 
@Caz, hope you get your BFP OPK really soon!


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwwwww i want to be O now too!!! got 2 weeks until O to wait for now!! good luck to all of you though! FX xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

Hey Jojo, it does look like it should be on the 15th. Maybe it didn't do it because the temp wasn't high enough that day. Either way, you are covered, right?

Cab, your plan looks good.

Caz, hope you get that positive OPK tomorrow.

Coral, how are you doing?
:dust:


----------



## coral11680

hey girlies, nothing much to report from me. I don't have any symptoms really. The last 2 days I have woke up to 2 huge pimples around my chin!! yuck, just like befdore my period before BC!! So prob a sign AF is on her way! Also today my back and lower belly had some twinges/mild aches so I guess she will be here maybe even early! :cry: oh well, I'll be shagging into November with cabbage aye! :rofl:

My temp took a slight dip this morning so if it doesnt go up tomorrow pretty sure its over.


----------



## coral11680

@ jojo how are you feeling, dont worry about when you ovulated now you just have to sit back and wait, the hardest part I know!I hope you get your BFP:haha:

@Caz, how are you feeling?

@Trey, your in the 2ww too hope it flies by and you get your BFP

@cab, are you going to try temping?


----------



## Treykid3

Coral, I hope that temp goes back up!!


----------



## coral11680

Trey, my temp went down again this morning so pretty sure I'm out :( oh well, another month ttc.


----------



## mothercabbage

your not out yet coral!!!! but if you are then we be shaggin' into november with the rest of the ding dongs!!!:happydance: so we in good company!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

sorry 4got to say, no i cant try temping my LO wont sleep through so i get up numerous times in the night and ive heard that that is no good for temping, would like to try it but i dont think the temps would be accurate...:cry: 
hows the rest of the 3peats gang today, hope your all well and in the runnin for that :bfp: xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies. Well, How's everyone doing this morning?
@Coral, if :witch: does show up are you going to get preseed this cycle?
@Caz, did you get your POS OPK today yet?
@Trey, thanks for looking. I DTD on CD13,15 & 17 plus every other day starting from CD9 so I should be good! How you feeling about this cycle? ANy symptoms?
@Cab, how you feeling luv? Excited about this cycle!!! DO you take prenatal vits?
Well, I know its early and I promised not to SS but really, I need to do something to pass the 2ww! So this is what's going on with me. I've been having tons of cramps for awhile. Everyday since like CD14 I've had AF type cramps which is really wired. I've had heartburn for the last couple days which has happened maybe 4 times in my life while not preggo. CM has slowed down and has turned creamy, and lower back is achey. So, that's what's going on here. Went to the gym last night again for 2 hrs. I am in a race to get at least some of this weight off before I get my :bfp: Do you think its ok to do light strength training while in my 2ww? I mean I know that women who aren't TTC do all kinds of stuff and are fine but I just don't want to mess anything up. Has anyone worked out while preggo?Really trying to keep focused on the gym this cycle so that I don't test till I'm late or at least close to AF! I only have 1 FRER and 1 EPT blue Dye and I am really going to try not to get any cheapies! I was reading one of those gossip mags and my horoscope for the week of OCt 25th Get ready for a big change coming your way or some big news or something similar to that. The week of the 25th is when I can test!


----------



## mothercabbage

all sound good jojo, i read some time ago that if you worked out b4 pregnancy then some excersise during pregnancy is fine, personally id give running and heavy weights a miss, but thats me, do some research on it....so your testing next week!!:yipee: id stay clear of the cheapies!!! i got an evil evap that had me fooled for a while! stick to frer and other shop branded ones id say! gl xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks. That's what I was thinking but I think I'll look into it. My AF is due around the 29th so gonna try to hold out till then but we'll see!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

1 of my girls on here got their bfp this morning and another one just posted what looks like her bfp, shes not convinced though! i think your next jojo, im due next af on 15th nov(ish) man thats ages away...i wanna poas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Congrats to them!!! How exciting! I hope I get mine this month too! I hope we all get ours this cycle!! COME ON :bfp:!!! THE 3PEATS want our :bfp:!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea we do!!!!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

mothercabbage said:


> your not out yet coral!!!! but if you are then we be shaggin' into november with the rest of the ding dongs!!!:happydance: so we in good company!!!

What are the Team Ding Dongs?


----------



## mothercabbage

just another group like 3peats...the girls over there are just like you on this thread, your all so great on here!!!:kiss:


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, 
Team ding dong the witch is dead! Lol

Jojo all looking good, I agree with cab just light exercise until you know.

Trey, did u look at my chart, not looking good is it :(

I probably will get preseed for next cycle especially as I don't get good fertile cm.

Caz, how are you today? 

If anyone aNts to be a fellow ding dong go to the lounge area under trying to conceive groups I think , the thread is testing 19 th october or something isn't it cab?
Xx


----------



## mothercabbage

yea thats it coral, come and join us ladies, were changing the thread name soon to "shaggin' into november"..:haha: they are an ace bunch of girls! 
well ive decided cd 3 is shit! no :sex: no poas its just sooooooooooooo crappy crap crap! 26 days until testing again though! oh! thats ages away!, so fed up with stuff today, im going to be busy decorating the stairs tomorrow though so hopefully thats 1 day that will fly by! and then FX ive got my sister from aberdeen staying with us for the weekend!:wohoo:...whats everyones plans for the upcoming weekend?


----------



## coral11680

speaking of the witch she's here bloody cow and a day early!!:cry: My cycle was 27 last time now 26?? hope that doesnt affect my chances of TTC??:shrug::cry:


----------



## jojosmami

AWWWWW sorry Coral!! :hugs::friends: I don't think it should create to much of an issue TTC but that Agnus Cactus is suppose to help with that.


----------



## mothercabbage

awwww coral :hug: hope your ok sweetie xxxxxxxxxx
shaggin' into november then? :haha:
least you got a short cycle hunni, due for testing again the same day as me! x


----------



## coral11680

thanks girls, well thanksfully I think my luteal phase is ok its 13/14 days so should be ok.

Oh cool cab testing the same day, we have to be strong for one another and resist the urge to test early!!:dohh::thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

what day is af due for you now then? mine is 15th Nov, and ill be testing 15th Nov!!!! cant do with the depressing bfn!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

yeah 15th I think:thumbup::happydance: we have to be strong for each other!!:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah...ill try, i know already ill cave, just not 9dpo again...try to hold off until 12dpo at least!!:wacko: when were you thinking of testing?


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, today after lunch I was so :sick: and the cramps are still here, have heartburn again this evening and i a pretty foul mood, my face is breaking out and super oily. I'm really hoping this is it! The heartburn and crmps are really putting things in my head! 
@ Coral & Cab, how cool is that you both are gonna get your BFP on the same day:winkwink:! 
@Caz did you get your Pos OPK?
@Trey, how you feeling?


----------



## Treykid3

@Coral, Im sorry that AF showed up, but it sounds like you are ready for another cycle!
@Jojo, Ill SS with you. Mine are slight cramping, breast tenderness, and a little nauseous this evening. I know its only the progesterone rushing through my body, but like you said it will help the 2WW go by easier. Light exercise should be just fine during this time.
@Cab, I'm guessing this is the part of your cycle that you hate!
@Caz, I hope you are doing well...
Hope you all have/had a good night. Bedtime for me!

Oh, I have a toddler question...how do you get your kids to act right and listen in the grocery store?


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> yeah...ill try, i know already ill cave, just not 9dpo again...try to hold off until 12dpo at least!!:wacko: when were you thinking of testing?

cab, we are supposed to wait til we r late!!!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## coral11680

Treykid3 said:


> @Coral, Im sorry that AF showed up, but it sounds like you are ready for another cycle!
> @Jojo, Ill SS with you. Mine are slight cramping, breast tenderness, and a little nauseous this evening. I know its only the progesterone rushing through my body, but like you said it will help the 2WW go by easier. Light exercise should be just fine during this time.
> @Cab, I'm guessing this is the part of your cycle that you hate!
> @Caz, I hope you are doing well...
> Hope you all have/had a good night. Bedtime for me!
> 
> Oh, I have a toddler question...how do you get your kids to act right and listen in the grocery store?

hmmm not sure, mine still do:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, ok coral what date will we test and get our :bfp: if we meant to wait while AF is late thats 15th nov for me....i gotta work on you to test at least a day early....:tease:...all sound good jojo, well not good but good signs! FX for ya and :dust: x
trey, as for kids behaving whilst shopping.....dont ask me :dohh: i got an 11yr old and a 19month old and they behave the same! so if you find out how to control them while in shops, please give me the heads up......:haha:...hope your all well have a great day all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> morning all, ok coral what date will we test and get our :bfp: if we meant to wait while AF is late thats 15th nov for me....i gotta work on you to test at least a day early....:tease:...all sound good jojo, well not good but good signs! FX for ya and :dust: x
> trey, as for kids behaving whilst shopping.....dont ask me :dohh: i got an 11yr old and a 19month old and they behave the same! so if you find out how to control them while in shops, please give me the heads up......:haha:...hope your all well have a great day all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ok, Ok maybe a day or two early, but will be crushed if it's BFN!!:cry:

I just ordered some conceive plus, are you using it??


----------



## mothercabbage

no, not trying much this cycle, just lots of :sex: OPK and drinking grapefruit juice for lotsa EWCM.....wheres poppy!!!! im sat on the edge of my seat here! x


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies!
@Coral, what are conceive pills?
@Cab, thanks love.
@Trey, I try to get my kids to help while we're in the store. They help things in the cart and pick out stuff. As long as my DD is inside the cart we usually don't have any issues. Its when she's walking because she doesn't want to hold anyones hand and she stops at each thing on each shelf wanting to look at it, asking questions, which is all fine and good but it takes forever and then my sons "good behavior meter" starts dropping and when its gone, I'm in trouble! Have you tried having them help? What is she doing?
@Caz, hope you got your BFP OPK!

Well, last night was such a strange night. The :sick: feeling stuck around almost all night. I was gagging as I made dinner. I lifted the lid on the white rice and almost lost it! I was soooo :growlmad: aggravated and in such a foul mood! It was so bad that I had to leave the house for a bit. I went to get a pumpkin spice coffee and figured a cup of soup and a sandwich might help my tummy and both shops I usually go to didn't have the coffee or soup I wanted. I had to go way out of the way to get it so that didn't exactly relax me:dohh: BUt after I got some food in my belly, took a hot shower I felt a little better. The cramps are still here, not feeling :sick: this morning but have noticed that my face is so, so oily! It has never been so oily and I'm breaking out like I'm going thru puberty again! What is that about? YEsterday CM changed to creamy and been noticing hot flashes, lower back pain ( could be from the gym)feel a little emotional even this morning and the heartburn lasted until after I had dinner. What do you ladies think?I have so much going on these next couple weeks so I think at the moment I'll be ok to hold off testing, and I think getting all the BFN are helping me not test yet. But if these symptoms keep on I don't know how I'll hold out.


----------



## coral11680

jojo, not conceive pills, conceive plus. It's like pre seed but just another brand. I got it online at amazon, as it has good reviews.

Jojo, I noticed this month my hair and face were oily and I had a breakout also :( I think it could be hormones getting back to normal??


----------



## caz81

Well I dont know what is going on, 2 days ago I got a dark OPK but not quite positive then its gone back to light again like it normally does after I ovulate so dont know if either I did ovulate 2 days ago and missed my surge or have not ovulated at all?!?!? I had loads of ovulation pains so I think maybe I have ovulated. Im either 2dpo now or still waiting! I ordered a load of OPKS off ebay so Im going to do one everyday now incase I have missed the surge but I think I have probably ovualte - im all confused and rambling on now!!

FRER are buy one get one free at boots online at the moment, i needed to order some otehr bits so I also ordered 4 FRER at the same time - bad me!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, well couldnt find soy at the shops today so feck it!!! wont be taking that this cycle.....roll on CD6...gonna start the practice run of :sex: early :haha: x


----------



## caz81

They have it in boots in the menopause section!!! I was looking to try it next cycle so scoped it out the other day!!


----------



## mothercabbage

looked everywhere but boots! :dohh: will get some tomorrow, bin told you can get in tescos too, cheaper there too :happydance:


----------



## caz81

I will check tesco when Im next in there - boots is always expensive!!


----------



## mothercabbage

are they where the vitamins are then?:dohh:


----------



## caz81

yeah by the vitamins there is one section called menopause and there is one tablet that has the soy in it, i cant remember what it is called but it says on the front of it near the bottom that it has the soy in it!


----------



## mothercabbage

i was looking for a tub that had soy written on it!!! i saw one box of tablets in sainsburys that was for menopausal women! prob looked right at it then!!! what a cabbage!


----------



## caz81

:haha: I was looking for that too, I just happened to notice this by luck! let me know if you dont see it, im going into town on friday and i'll write down the name for you if you have not found it


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx hunni. may need a pic not just the name of it:dohh: :haha: away to watch a film now nighty night xx


----------



## caz81

morning ladies, how is everyone today? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

not too bad caz, af gone i think....sexy time :yipee: lol


----------



## caz81

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Enjoy that sexy time :haha:


----------



## caz81

https://www.boots.com/en/Estroven-30-Tablets_4931/

https://www.boots.com/en/Novogen-Promensil-Menopause-Tablets-90-tablets_1104526/

these are two of the products I found with the soy in them! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

links wont work so i went to boots.com and had a look xx thanx :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Well, good morning ladies. How's everyone doing? Been having some symptoms so broke down and tested. A BFN I'm almost positive. I see a v faint line but probably a evap. Been peeing like crazy,lots of heartburn, CRAMPS,CRAMP,CRAMPs, full/tight feeling in tummy especially low, had lots of cramps lasts night especially on the right side which is usually where I O from, and had a temp drop again. Implantation maybe? 
@Trey, what symptoms you having?
@Caz, do you think you DTD enough over the time you may have ovulated?
@Cab, so your starting soy? What is that suppose to do?
@Coral, how you feel luv? Did you get the Conceive Plus stuff yet? If I don't get my BFP this cycle I'm def gonna grab preseed. 
I heard from another thread that drinking Pineapple juice helps strengthen the uterine lining. Has anyone heard of that? I put my info in to FF and it took my crosshairs off. What's up with that?


----------



## jojosmami

View attachment 128035
pic of the test


----------



## jojosmami

Good afternoon ladies! Well, I'm coming to rant!! SO I just steped on the scale and I GAINED WEIGHT!!! WTF??? I have cut out soda, not snacking at night, watching my portions and working my ass of at the gym and I gained freaking weight!!! I can't even believe it! I really want to lose weight before I get my BFP even 10 lbs but its just not working. I REALLY want a baby but being this heavy is gonna cause so many issues physically and emotionally! I had blood pressure issues when I was preggo with my son and it was because of my weight. I really think I should try and postpone the TTC until I lose weight but It took me 1 yr to convince my hubby to let us try again and now I'm scared if I say lets hold off even just until Jan then when Jan comes he'll not want to. WHAT DO I DO? I can't take my weight loss pills while I'm TTC and obviously I need them. I just want to :cry:


----------



## caz81

I can see something JoJO - im so excited!!!! Are you testing again tomorrow?
Sending you loads of :hugs::hugs: about the weight, if it was me I would carry on ttc anyway


We dtd at least every other day this month & most days everyday so as long as I have ovulated then im covered!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks hunni. I hope its what I think it is!!! I took a hot shower, :cry: a bit and pulled myself together. I think I'm gonna keep going and let everything fall into place. Seeing no weight loss on that scale was like getting a BFN after 5 BFP! I was gutted! But, today is another day and it just means I gotta step it up. Plus, who am I kidding trying to put of TTC:haha: 

WOW! Almost everyday!! Girl, you guys must be tuckered out! When should you test?


----------



## caz81

I think im 3dpo today so going to test about 11dpo - Ive got 4FRER, a digi & a load of IC tests as well - Im all prepared lol!


----------



## jojosmami

Where is everyone buying these IC? How do I get them?


----------



## Treykid3

Hi ladies. 
How are things? I love reading the posts during the day...Am I the only one on this thread who works? 
@jojo....you already tested?! How am I going to stay strong if u are testing? I have to look at ur test pic on my laptop. Doesn't show too well on my phone. I looked at ur chart. I don't know what happened to ur crosshairs! do u remember what ur coverline was? Did u take a look at the FAQs? 
Working out will make u gain muscle and muscle weighs more than fat. Give yourself some time. Don't quit TTC. I lost 30 lbs of baby weight on The South Beach Diet. I didnt workout though. Im lazy. 

@caz...ur testing time is coming....i haven't looked at ur chart, do u have ur crosshairs? 

@cab..have fun w pre-BD. Just don't wear yourself out! Lol!

@coral...how r u? 

Not many symptoms, jojo. Cramping gone. Boobies still tender. One thing that is different is that my pH "down there" has gone out wack. I hope u guys get what I mean so i don't have to give u TMI. Moody...snapped at DH this morning. Oily face. What do u guys think?

Excuse any typos...from my phone.


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, hope your all well
@coral...where are ya? not seen you on either thread today? hope your ok xxxx
@JOJO....:hug: for your weight issue but you dont look fat on your pic, maybe like the other lady(sorry 4got who)said, b/c youve been working out you got more muscles and they do weigh more than fat...:hug: i inspected yout test pic ans i do see a V.v.v faint line, cant really see colour though, hope its the start of :bfp: for you ..:GL and :dust: soy is a suppliment that helps with O, even though im sure i do O apparently soy makes O happen earlier in cycle and some times causes twins! id love twins...instant family:happydance: but as i never found it i wont be taking it this cycle as your only supposed to take it for 5 days in the first few days of your cycle...too late for me then..:growlmad:
@CAZ...good on ya for BD loads FX and :dust:
@TREY no i dont work, OH works full time and we can live comfortably like that, when ive finished having the children we'd like ill go back to work...
hope your all having a great day xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

I was re-reading my post...I don't want to offend anyone by implying that you don't work. I should have said does anyone work outside of home. I'm sorry.


----------



## mothercabbage

i wasnt offended. i do work i just dont get paid for it! :haha: how are you today trey? hope your well sweetie xxx


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls, 
Had a busy day today. I met my friend for lunch with her 2 year old son and 1 and 3 year old niece and nephew. We took them to an indoor playcentre. Then I had to rush home take my son to his Halloween disco, then bring him home and take my daughter to hers!! Then get home eat and take son karate.............so tired now:sleep::sleep:

No news on the TTc front from me, just waiting for the bitch I mean witch to leave town!!:haha:

@jojo, symptoms sound good, dont worry about the weight now, just try to eat healthy and cut out junk( I should practice what I preach!):haha: Good luck are you testing again tomorrow or waiting?:hugs:

@Cabbage, glad your all geared up for :sex: have fun!!:hugs:

@caz, I'm sure you must of ovulated, do you temp, I forgot!?:hugs:

@Trey, are you testing soon or trying to wait??:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea baby!!:sex: time! well a practice run lol


----------



## Treykid3

mothercabbage said:


> yea baby!!:sex: time! well a practice run lol

I'm sure ur DH loves that u r enthusiastic for BD!! Mine still claims he can do it everyday! I just can't keep up w that. :wacko:


----------



## Treykid3

I don't know when i want to test this time around. I am already tempted cause jojo did it. I feel good about this cycle so that makes me nervous. I'm 6 DPO and I have one dollar store test and one ept test in my drawer. Hmmm...I'll take it day by day and see. 

jojo are going to test again?


----------



## jojosmami

Good eveing ladies! Thanks for all the luv and support about the weight loss thing! maybe having a hormonal freak out? :haha: Well, got :sick: while driving with the fam to get something to eat, heart burn for a bit and peeing like crazy! I don't think I peed this much when I WAS preggo. I had to go 4 times during dinner, no lie! And its normal so I don't think there any issues like an infection. Gonna test again in the am.
@Trey, sorry for testing early girl! One of the other ladies on another thread convinvced me :haha: I also so 2 women get a BFP @7dpo so I caved! I'm pretty sure my cover line was my temp on CD15, the same day I O'd. I'm almost positive that I O'd on CD15 not 16. I'm at home with the kids and doing the nanny thing but the kids I watch didn't come today! HOw you feeling?
@Cab, so you gonna start taking that stuff?

Well, just wanted to pop in . Update you guys in the am! Hopefully with my :bfp:!!!


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies. How are you all?

I dont temp I just use OPKS, I have thought about temping but I dont think I would get accurate temperatures as Sapphira can still wake up 3 times in the night, I generally, unless its one of the rare times she sleeps through, dont get more than 2 hrs sleep in a row!

Trey - No i dont work at the moment, before I had Sapphira I was a teacher but taking a few years out to look after our daughter now. Looking forward to seeing your BFP when you test!

Jojo- cant wait to see your test again today! I get by ICs on ebay, the seller I use is hollyberrybaby - she is very good, cheap and sends them out same day as well & the only time I had a problem she refunded my money that day without me even asking!

Cabbage - did you find the soy?!?!?!?!

Im good, got a bust weekend planned as we have a friend coming to stay. Im so tired from all the bding!!! Hubby was too tired to bd last night & when I got in a mood with him he said he would buy me a pair of boots that I have been looking at to say sorry - I like this ttc!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

Good morning. Cramps started back last night....

Jojo I can't wait to see ur test!


----------



## mothercabbage

no, not taking soy i never got it in time, i want to start it on CD1 ideally, so i missed it this cycle, ill get some in for next cycle though...CAZ thats why i dont temp, connor still wakes through the night so temps wouldnt be accurate enough so i just use OPK too,jojo all your symptoms sound good! hope you get that bfp!!!
trey hope your cramps arent too bad :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies, gotta a BUSY day today with the kids, Family Share Day at my sons school and Picture day! Just wanted to pop in and say did my test this morning and it was a BFN! Really feel like this isn't my month but we shall see! Will keep testing because temps went up again and still have cramps. Hope everyone else is well. WIll try to pop in soon! :dust: and Love ladies!


----------



## coral11680

Jojo sorry for your BFN but still so so early!!

I drank a glass of grapefruit juice today and going to everyday until O day unless I run out and cant be bothered! Also going to try to start drinking more water to stay hydrated.


----------



## mothercabbage

jojo still way too early 8dpo, it takes 6-12 days to implant then a couple of days to produce hcg, i would leave it a couple of days then test again, all your symptoms are good signs,so i bet in a few days youll get a faint positive!!!! GL and FX for you xxxxxxxx
hi coral, hows you today, ive had my glass of grapefruit, i cant stand it! yak, will keep going though, extra EWCM cant do no harm can it, ive heard that pineapple juice is good for when you get :bfp: too, something about strengthening the uterus walls? and orange juice helps aid implantation, so get stocked up girl! lol xx


----------



## jojosmami

Oj helps with implantation? I better go get OJ and Pineapple juice then! THanks for the support ladies! It sounds crazy but I drank Grapefruit juice from CD1 till CD16 and by the end it wasn't THAT bad. Still had to hold my nose and chug but didn't gag as bad:haha: How you ladies doing today?


----------



## mothercabbage

how quiet is it on here today? i cant stand graprfruit juice but if it helps then so be it,,,yak! hope your ok girls xxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

I hate grapefruit juice too! I didnt have it this cycle but going to be back on it next one! I heard evening primrose oil also helps with EWCM so tempted to give that a go as well!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea i heard epo was good too, i really wanted to take soy for bigger chance of twins but hey ho never mind, id say ill take it next cycle but there will be no next cycle!! that witch can get fecked! :haha:


----------



## caz81

yay love the PMA!!! I think we should all get our BFPS this cycle!


----------



## mothercabbage

amen to that caz! x


----------



## Treykid3

I hope so too.


----------



## mothercabbage

did you test again jojo?
im full of cold today, headache n bunged up nose,GREAT!!!!!! :cry:
hope your all well xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies got my conceive plus in the post today so just waiting for my fertile window to use it! :wink:

Hows everyone?

Sorry you got my cold cab sorry I must stop giving you kisses!:rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

yeah you have your cyber germs back!!!!! ACHOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo:cry:....:rofl:...no more kisses for you coral!!!!:yellowcard:


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> yeah you have your cyber germs back!!!!! ACHOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo:cry:....:rofl:...no more kisses for you coral!!!!:yellowcard:

:haha::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:


----------



## caz81

Just got a positive on OPK so seems im only just ovulating :(


----------



## mothercabbage

i take it this is late in your cycle for you??? did you use opk before? or are you temping? or just ss? xx


----------



## Treykid3

Wow, Caz. Is that really late for you? Do you have BD covered?

Coral and Cab, I hope you guys feel better soon. I agree...no more :kiss:ing. :haha:

Jojo, anymore symptoms? I hope you are having a great weekend.

Well, not much has happened with me. Cramps come and go. I had some weird pains on one side yesterday. 

How are you guys today??


----------



## mothercabbage

still feel crappy, :growlmad: hope your ok trey xx


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies!!!! So sorry for being MIA! I can't believe I went a whole day without getting on here! Well to start off I know your dying to know I tested yesterday morning and this morning and both BFN!!! :cry: This is really taking a toll on me girls! Having so many symptoms, and BFN! I know most of you ladies know the feeling month after month! I went to the gym yesterday morning after my BFN and tried to drown my sadness,anger and frustration in working out which is better than fatty food which is what I wanted to do. I worked out for 2 hrs and boy am I paying for it this morning! I am starting to see a difference in my shape though and so is my DH. I may not be losing weight but I know my body is losing inches so I'm happy about that. Symptoms as of late are pretty much the same: waves of :sick:, still horrible cramps,heartburn,heavy feeling in my tummy,I did have a bit of gold/yellow type cm which I've never had before but CM is less than normal, nips are sensitive but don't "hurt" but did have lots of sooting pains in them yesterday and this morning they feel heavy, sore and uncomfortable but then again my whole body feels like :dohh:, hot flashes and still peeing like crazy... SO WHERE THE F**K IS MY BFP?!?!?!?! I am really losing my PMA ladies! The only 2 things that are keeping my hopes up are that :af:=a chance and my temps dropped below my cover line this morning so maybe Implantation? I'm 10 DPO so that's in the avg. range of DPO it happens. Was really busy the rest of the day yesterday and today will be the same so just wanted to stop in and give you guys an update!

@Trey, when you gonna test? Not trying to pressure you but :test::test::test:!!!
@Coral, love your avatar! If I don't get my BFP this month def getting that preseed next month!
@Cab, sorry your not feeling well. I'm sending you soup,pillow & blanket and a bottle of rum! You can fill your belly, get comfy and get drunk so it will knock your ass out and you can rest and sweat out the sickies!!! :haha:
@Caz, I have heard so many women who have O twice in a month. I've heard that Agnus Cactus and soy can make that happen. THink of it this way, you get a rare 2nd chance to :sex: and you have double the chance of getting your BFP this month! 
Well, hope you all have a great weekend and I'm sending you all lots of :dust::hugs:and :kiss:!!


----------



## jojosmami

By the way Trey your chart looks good!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx jojo, i still think 10dpo is early, i know some women get :bfp: that early but some dont! maybe your one of them that dont...if the :witch: does arrive then we'll kick her ass:gun: and she wont come back for 9 month then.....try to stay positive hunni and well done on the body front! getting all sexy with yourself!!! woop woop go jojo!!!!:yipee:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks :hugs::hugs2:


----------



## Treykid3

My head is killing me!! And I have no Tylenol and noisy kids in a hard wood home that echos. Ouchhh.

I am only 9 DPO and too scared to test too early. I'm trying to hold out as long as possible.

Jojo, you have some great symptoms and I hope it turns into a BFP. It is still early yet so keep hope!


----------



## coral11680

Hey girlies!!:hi:

Trey, your chart looks great so :test: asap!!:hugs:

Jojo, sorry for your BFN :hugs:but you are still very early and with all those symptoms surely AF wont show!!:happydance: Well dont for hitting the gym so hard, wish I had the determination but I dont:dohh:

Caz, maybe you did ovulate twice?? More opportunity to catch the egg:winkwink::hugs:

Cab sorry once again for the cyber germs:hugs: we will be ovulating halloween, is it a bad thing to conceive on halloween? Are we likely to get a little devil:haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i already got two little devils but what i was thinking is that fecking witch will be busy over halloweeeeeeeeen so she could give us a break!!!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## Treykid3

This thread has to become a lucky thread again. When it first started there were, I think, 3 BFPs! Soooo, it is time again.
Coral you were really convincing about testing.... I want to wait a little longer. I don't have that "I can't wait any longer" feeling yet...

For those who do the Halloween thing, what are your kids going to be this year?
Madison is Minnie Mouse and Ayden will be Lightening McQueen pit crew chief. I'll have pictures by the end of the week.


----------



## caz81

I hope I have ovulated twice - I like the idea of that! I got some soya for next cycle (if needed) today anyway! We have been bding at least every other day this cycle anyway so If i have ovulated then hopefully should be covered!

trey, I agree this thread does need to get lucky again - come on lets get some BFPS!


----------



## mothercabbage

connor has a ghost costume but he's not going trick or treating, too little bless! but chloe is going as(her idea) a dead bride.....i know my child is disturbed! :haha:....well ladies its still 3 weeks until me n coral test so we gotta see a :bfp: before then!!!! we decided the :witch: is gonna be too busy over haloween so she gonna give us a break...FX anyway xx


----------



## Treykid3

I like the dead bride idea!

The witch will be VERY busy this Halloween!! She better not show up at my door! I'm ready to move on!! This is my 6th month!


----------



## mothercabbage

well heres to the witch being too busy to bothering us!!!!:drunk:


----------



## coral11680

:drunk: I'll drink to that cab! lol

Chloe is a devil for Halloween and Ryan is a skeleton. Over in the UK they usually only dress up with scarey costumes and halloween realted things. I miss living in the states where anything goes for Halloween. I remember when Chloe was Cinderella and Ryan was dumbo, they were so cute! lol

Trey I really hope this is your month especially.............of course I hope its all our month!!!:happydance: :bfp:


----------



## mothercabbage

i think halloween should be scary, creepy things...but i know usa at halloween looks ace, british people dont really get into the fun of it, well i do!! i decorated the garden last year cobwebs all over, pumpkins and spiders, i love it!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Treykid3

OH! 

Are you both drinking?! :drunk: I got a beer in the freezer getting nice and cold. Hopefully I won't be drinking for 9 months in a few days.

I've been peeing a lot today but it could be the increased in take of fluids. :haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

i was having a nightcap...im in bed now, just doing some research then going to watch a movie i think, OH is downstairs playing his xbox(sad i know)but his goods are not needed tonight..so ill leave him alone for now...:haha:


----------



## Treykid3

Morning. 

How is everyone?

Cramps started this morning for me. Vy moody. Classic AF symptoms for me. We will see...


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies! well, tested this morning and pretty sure it was another BFN! Saw something but think it was an evap because it was a blue dye EPT so you know how that goes put I'll post pics soon. Symptoms pretty calm right now. No CM, BBS are much more sore but could be AF coming. Holding out hope because temps raised again, yellow/gold CM and intense cramps around avg implantation time, intense cramps. Only have 1 FRER and 1 cheap dollar store test so gonna test in the am w/ smu because seen a lot of girls get there BFP with SMU so I'll give it a try! Getting into the fall spirit and going to make a yummy Pumpkin Roll today and son has field trip to pick some apples. He's gonna have so much fun. I love fall!
@Trey, come on girl!! We need a BFP!!! Cute ideas for the kids costumes! We don't do halloween but the little boy I nanny is gonna be Iron Man and my little cousin (he's 15 months) is gonna be SPonge Bob!! Can't wait to see the pics of the kids!
@Cab :drunk: I'll drink to that too!! My hubby loves his Play station 3!! We got my son a Wii for Xmas and my hubby takes it out of hiding almost every night and plays it when the kids fall asleep:dohh: He keeps trying to find reasons to give it to him early! :haha:
@Coral, thanks. By seeing results it makes me want to do it even more but gonna def lay off the toning machines for a couple days cause I can still barely bend over without my abs and sides being in horrible pain. Didn't go to the gym yesterday just took the kids to the park instead. We walked there instead of driving and its about a 20 min walk. Kids so pooped out hubby had to come pick us up cause the kids couldn't make the walk back! :haha:
@Caz, have you done any OPK's again after the BFP?
Well, gonna upload the pic of my BFN so you guys can take a look:cry: Have a great day ladies!


----------



## jojosmami

View attachment 129081


View attachment 129082

Here they are from this morning 10/25


----------



## mothercabbage

FX its not AF, when is :witch: due for you again? x


----------



## mothercabbage

jojo i inverted your tests and i can see a v faint line on the 2nd pic...could be an evap like you said but FX.......dont 4get to post pics tomorrow!! is it a pink dye your using tomorrow? xx


----------



## Treykid3

Ok ladies....ive been trying really hard not to think about all of this baby stuff this morning but if feel weird. My boobies hurt a little more. The urge to pee has increased. I little dizzy but that could be because I'm just eating for thw 1st time today. I still have that pain on my rt side...like someone is poking their finger into my side. And cM has dried up. Ill pick up some $ store tests later today and test tmrw morn. 

Jojo what is smu?


----------



## jojosmami

Trey, its Second Morning Urine! GUess what... I couldn't help but wonder if the test this morning was just an evap or a BFP so I took a dollar store test and I think it might be the start of my BFP!!! Take a look! WHat do you think? Could I really get an evap on both tests today?


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo I can't wait to see what temp and test say tmrw!


----------



## jojosmami

Do you see it or is it just me?


----------



## mothercabbage

i see it!!! xx


----------



## caz81

I see it too - soooo excited for you!! Cant wait to see tomorrows test too xx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Caz. Still trying to keep calm and not get too excited because I've seen so many girls on here get horrible evaps that are much darker than mine but in the back of my mind I'm doing the :happydance: If this is my BFP I'm just hoping that it sticks seeing as I've already had 2 chemicals. Fingers xx'd and Dust!


----------



## Treykid3

I can't see it on this silly phone!! I want to see it!


----------



## mothercabbage

jojo i got a horrible evap last cycle, the line was on a cheapie, it was thick but grey, i wanted to see pink and for a short time i thought it was pink, but sadly the line faded:cry: however! the line on yours looks to be pink,and that blue dye one doesnt look like an evap,well not one that ive seen b4...may be my eyes but im thinking you gotta bust that frer out tomorrow,:thumbup: if its bfn, then so be it, but if its bfp then you hit the jackpot!! but eitherway we are here to go on this journey with ya girl! my fingers, toes, eyes, arms and legs(well not legs tonight:winkwink:)are all crossed for you and im sending you :hugs: and lotsa :dust: :dust:......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

HAHAHAHA!! Cab, thanks love. If it is a BFP tomorrow on the FRER then great if not then really, I'm ok with it. It would suck, but, I'll just have to suck it up! Thanks for all the support hunni. Really feel like I'm gonna :sick: right now. Not sure if its nerves or what but now of course my BBS are starting to hurt too but that really could be AF coming. Can't wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ill probably be online already when you test i think im a few hours ahead of you....its 21:48 over in UK...what time is it where you are, im excited for ya too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Yea its 5:00pm here so your 4 hrs ahead. I'll be testing at 06:30am.


----------



## mothercabbage

i think im 5 hours ahead of you....its just gone 10pm here, ill be online for deffo, dont forget pics, dont drink heaps b4 bed!!! good luck babe!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks, I'm sooooooo nervous!!! Hey. you need to go to sleep so you can get better for :sex: tomorrow! Tell OH good luck with his test!


----------



## coral11680

OMg OMG, Jojo so escited for you, def see a line on both tests!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Cant wait to see tomorrows test I know its gonna be BFP!!!!


So girls I got offered a job today stocking shelves on the night shift over Christmas. I do need the money so I'm happy. Just wondering if its a good thing to be TTC while working nights, might make BD hard!lol Also the job requires some heavy lifting etc. It's only until after new year where I may get offered a permanent job but not sure yet. I have to work 10pm-4am!!! It's going to be hard but starting at 4 nights and see how I feel. I start Nov 15th which happens to be the day AF is due, weird right!!! Any advice girls??


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks! I would say go for it because ,1: it will help with money, and extra money is never a bad thing, 2:it would probably help take your mind off of TTC so strongly and you might be able to relax enough to get your BFP!!! Congrats! Starting your new job knowing if your Preggo or not does help too!

So, I was looking up what my due date would be if this is my BFP and it would be early July which is fine but it also told me when I would be able to hear the heartbeat for the 1st time and guess what... It would be on MY MOM"S BIRTHDAY!!! Crazy right!! Maybe this is it and this is ment to be!


----------



## coral11680

oh jojo that is so cool!!! I have my fingers crossed for you and I'm very excited!!! :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## caz81

Im so excited JoJO I came online to look already even though with the time difference Im sure you are still asleep!!!

I got a positive OPK again yesterday so going to see if I also get one today - been bding loads so hope to catch the egg!!


----------



## mothercabbage

well its almost time for jojo's test..FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz81

come on jojo - we are all waiting here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

its only 630am where she is :haha:.....we are all POASA...im going to go POAS soon!!!:wacko::haha: FX :dust:


----------



## caz81

I'll let her off (slightly) then!!!

BTW, do you have a tesco near you cause they do the soya there also! Its only 4 pounds there so a lot cheaper!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea we have a tescos, too late this cycle to start it though as im on CD10 today, but ill get some for next cycle for deffo..x


----------



## caz81

I got some the other day for next cycle, so if I need it can start it right on CD1 - Im so organised lol!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea thats when i want to start taking it, CD1. you have a longer cycle than me, ive just looked at your ticker, im usually 29 days, i just want to take soy for the increased chance of twins, i have twins on both sides of my family too so heres hoping
Grandmother was preggo(but lost)twins, my dad had twins(b4 he married my mum),and my step sister(different dads) had twins!! how much do you think you'll be taking? another friend on BnB takes 160mg for the 1st 3 days then on the last 2 days she takes 200mg, im not sure why(ill have to ask) but she takes them at night and so far she has had no side efects, she takes her day 5 dose tonight...xx


----------



## caz81

My cycles can range from 28 days through to 35, this month I have just ovulated really late, I normally ovulate CD11-16 and this month got my first positive OPK on CD20- i think it was maybe the agnus castus that delayed my cycle?

Do you know what CD I should take the soy on if my cycles are longer?


----------



## mothercabbage

dont know, id have to look it up.........and what is that cactus stuff for?xx


----------



## caz81

Its meant to make you ovulate sooner if you have a long cycle but seems it had the opposite effect for me!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i just found this, i dont think i want to take it now....i dunno....
https://www.amandabears.com/soy-isoflavones-as-clomid.html


----------



## caz81

yeah im not 100% sure about taking it, I dont want it to mess my cycles up as they are fairly regular


----------



## caz81

But then I also saw this:

_What was interesting is that 75% of the women who tried Soy Isoflavones got a BFP in their FIRST cycle trying. I checked the survey more recently and the number has jumped to 77% since I took the screenshot._

taken from https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

Im so confused what to do!


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls waiting for jojo :haha: 

I might try soy next cycle?


----------



## mothercabbage

ok im not taking it....if im still TTC in 6 months then maybe, but i dont think i have a prob concieving ive been preggo 3 times and had 2 children all within the first month of trying, i think just b/c it never worked 1st cycle trying this time, i thought i may have a problem(and id like twins) but i dont think i do, so im not going to try it for a while xx


----------



## coral11680

Cab thats how I feel. I have also been peg 3 times and had no probes conceiving. The only thing that worries me is being 30 now. I haven't been peg since I was 23 so it may take a bit more trying this time! I think I'm finally getting more patient the first 2 months were awful.


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies... OMG!!! I GOT MY :bfp: :thumbup::baby::happydance::happydance::thumbup::smug::smug::headspin::bunny::bunny::bunny::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Is this a dream? I almost didn't even test because I was scared it would be a neg. As soon as the pee crossed the screen it popped up! I'm only 11-12dpo so its still early but OMG ITS A :bfp: I'm so happy. I'm gonna call and make a DR. appt for Fri to get my bloods done. I just want to say thank you so much ladies for all your support, love, and good vibes!! I'm so glad I made such good new friends!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: congrats!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for ya, i told ya i had a goooooooooooooooooooooooooood feeling about you!!!!! congrats again hunni.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks love!!! I'm running up to you right now and giving you a :hug:!!! I'm still in shock. DH is gonna stop on the way home from work and get me more FRER!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i want to cry im soo happy for you!!! so :hug: back for you and little beanie, hahahaha jojo is preggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :bunny:


----------



## jojosmami

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:I sounds so weird to hear that... JoJo is preggo!!!! Well, I'm crying right along with you!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

you can get a new ticker now! :happydance: hopefully i can come and gatecrash 1st tri threads with you soon...sending sticky :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Wow wow :bfp::bfp: great news jojo so happy for you :hugs: hope you have a healthy 9 months! We will be joining you soon I hope!! Don't leave us!! Xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks girl! Leave you???? NEver!! Actually feel a little weird going to 1st tri without you guys. Maybe I'll wait a bit!!


----------



## coral11680

Btw love the new avatar! :bfp: !


----------



## mothercabbage

nice avatar!!!!! love it! 
me n coral are due same day for AF so hopefully we'll join you together! and trey n caz are due for testing soon too i think xxxxx or was it O?? feck know's i cant think staraight! :yipee: :bfp: xxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

OMG!! Jojo!! That's great. I'm so excited for you! Anymore symptoms? 

I'm glad that you'll be sticking with us! 

I tested this morning. I am 11 DPO. I think I'm creating a line in my head but I see a super faint line. It's a pink dye $ store test so I don't know how reliable they are. I tried taking a pic bit its too light and isn't showing up. I couldn't ask my DH about it cause he pissed me off so bad this morning. 

I'll take another tmrw morning. just keep ur fingers crossed for me. I hope I'm not seeing things. I don't need any let downs!


----------



## coral11680

ooo Trey I hopw its the start of your :bfp: !!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

trey post pics!!!!!!! pleeeeeeeeeeeeasssseeeeee....


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks, and sorry to hear about this morning. I thought the same thing on my dollar store tests. I had to move it around in the light, to see it and it took everything to get it in a pic. Even the one this morning is pretty faint. Can't wait to see your test in the am! How are feeling? Any symptoms? I'm feeling pretty excited! I'm having a little cramping today, pretty tired, boobs hurt a little but nothing that screams :bfp: Do notice my bbs starting to get more sore and starting to burn. But, they aren't swollen. I do have to say I feel very "unsettled" like irritated,sad,happy,sleepy, etc. Yesterday was a pretty Irritated day. My hubby asked if I had taken a HTP yet because I was acting hormonal and went from wanting to rip his head off to get overcome with sadness. BUt, I really just want to pee on a stick all day and run to the dr.'s and get a blood test!


----------



## Treykid3

I will try but u won't see anything! And ill be embarrassed! I have to sneak onto my work computer so it will a little while.


----------



## mothercabbage

OH PASSED TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## jojosmami

Congrats again to OH!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## coral11680

Cab congrats to dh! :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx coral, hes not DH yet!!! only OH..cant afford to get wed!!!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

Same thing Cab! My hubby and I didn't get married till I was 6 months preggo with my DD so around 2 yrs ago!


----------



## Treykid3

coral11680 said:


> Cab thats how I feel. I have also been peg 3 times and had no probes conceiving. The only thing that worries me is being 30 now. I haven't been peg since I was 23 so it may take a bit more trying this time! I think I'm finally getting more patient the first 2 months were awful.

It's hard not to think of age as a factor. I'm 37...and am starting to think I'm crazy for doing this.


----------



## caz81

jojosmami said:


> Well ladies... OMG!!! I GOT MY :bfp: :thumbup::baby::happydance::happydance::thumbup::smug::smug::headspin::bunny::bunny::bunny::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Is this a dream? I almost didn't even test because I was scared it would be a neg. As soon as the pee crossed the screen it popped up! I'm only 11-12dpo so its still early but OMG ITS A :bfp: I'm so happy. I'm gonna call and make a DR. appt for Fri to get my bloods done. I just want to say thank you so much ladies for all your support, love, and good vibes!! I'm so glad I made such good new friends!!!!
> View attachment 129378
> 
> 
> View attachment 129376
> 
> 
> View attachment 129377



yyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Im so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## coral11680

cab sorry OH! oops:blush:

Trey well, my mum was 30 when she had my brother and 34 when she had me. 37 is by no means old but i'm sure we are not asa fertile as in our 20's


----------



## caz81

cab - yay congrats to oh :) :) :)


----------



## Treykid3

mothercabbage said:


> OH PASSED TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

I'm lost in the sauce (as my coworker would say).

I'm saying congrats too, but I don't know what for... :dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

Cab's OH had a driving test today


----------



## Treykid3

jojosmami said:


> Thanks, and sorry to hear about this morning. I thought the same thing on my dollar store tests. I had to move it around in the light, to see it and it took everything to get it in a pic. Even the one this morning is pretty faint. Can't wait to see your test in the am! How are feeling? Any symptoms? I'm feeling pretty excited! I'm having a little cramping today, pretty tired, boobs hurt a little but nothing that screams :bfp: Do notice my bbs starting to get more sore and starting to burn. But, they aren't swollen. I do have to say I feel very "unsettled" like irritated,sad,happy,sleepy, etc. Yesterday was a pretty Irritated day. My hubby asked if I had taken a HTP yet because I was acting hormonal and went from wanting to rip his head off to get overcome with sadness. BUt, I really just want to pee on a stick all day and run to the dr.'s and get a blood test!

I'm irritable too!! I had to tell my DH to back off and not push it this morn. Cramps are off and on but not bad. Slightly nauseous but I need to eat. That weird feeling... BBs started burning earlier. Gone now. They r bigger but I've gained some wt recently.

I can't wait to test tomorrow!


----------



## Treykid3

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0204.jpg

can't see it...i know...


----------



## Treykid3

Oooh....that's really big!! 

Oops!


----------



## jojosmami

I see a faint something there like right in between and above the 2 circles! Its a line! I'm almost pos!


----------



## caz81

I see a faint line Trey :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Treykid3

I hope u guys r right!


----------



## coral11680

me too I see a line too!:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea im with the girls on this one, i see a faint line! xx


----------



## caz81

Got a negative OPK yesterday so looks like im on my way to the 2WW!!


----------



## mothercabbage

FX for ya CAZ, im just entering my fertile period today(acording to ticker) so :sex: time...got the goods last night so were on track with SMEP!!:thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Well, here are the pics from this morning's test I'm still in shock!:cloud9:


Last night it felt a little more real when my hubby reheated dinner from last night and it was chicken, I ! My hubby said, Guess is offical! BBS really starting to be sore and burn, had to wear a bra to sleep and feel a little this morning but what's really killing me is that I'm sooooooo hot!!!! I'm sweating like crazy! But who cares?:happydance::happydance:I'm Pregnant!!!:happydance::happydance:

@ Trey, Did you test this morning?
@Caz, I'm happy that your finally in your 2WW!!!! You ready for SS?
@Cab, Hope you had fun DTD!!! 
@Coral, you should be getting into your fertile time too right? 

:dust:COME ON LADIES!!!! I need some bump buddies!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Treykid3

I only have time for quick post, but jojo it looks like u have ur 1st bump buddy. I'm in disbelief and will feel better after the AF due date. You r the 2nd to know of course the first is my DH. I'll post pic later. 

Caz, hun, u r next. The thread has officially turned lucky!


----------



## Treykid3

I only have time for quick post, but jojo it looks like u have ur 1st bump buddy. I'm in disbelief and will feel better after the AF due date. You r the 2nd to know of course the first is my DH. I'll post pic later. 

Caz, hun, u r next. The thread has officially turned lucky!


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: 2 down 3 to go!!!!! congrats trey and jojo, come on caz coral n me!!!!! :happydance:
cant wait to see pic caz.....and im loving that pics jojo!!! preggo jojo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

woooooooohhhhoooooooooooooooo congratulations Trey - loving how lucky this thread now is, come on Cabbage & Coral its us 3 next!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:dust: for us then!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance:OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! ARE YOU SERIOUS????? :happydance::happydance:
I can't wait to see the pics! Was it a DOllar store test? When are you testing again? What did DH say? I'm sooooooooooooooo happy for you and soooooo excited!!! Ohhh, I want to see the test!! Congrats hunni! Were moving on to #3!
:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

wow so happy for Trey and Jojo:happydance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

This is a lucky thread now! woohoo!!

Trey I need to see more pics!!!:happydance:

Just the 3 C's left Caz, Cab and Coral!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

looking good on here isnt it! wow hope all 3 of us get :bfp: in the next two weeks or so xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

The 3 C's! :haha: You guys ARE gonna get yours and were all gonna go over together! I'm not going to 1st tri without the rest of you!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i got my +OPK just now!!! gonna be busy for the next 3 nights now...so just a question..if i O 5 days early....can i test 5 days early???? prob not but im not sure ???


----------



## jojosmami

Yea because the accuracy of the test depends on when you O. If you O early then I'm pretty sure you would be getting your AF early so that means you would be able test early, and the earlier you can get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so if opk+ today i should O over the next 24-36 hours so 14 days from then af/:bfp: due? BUT....if im lucky like you and test at 12dpo i could get an early:bfp: is that right, sorry im thinking out loud but need someone to say thats right claire!:blush::haha:


----------



## coral11680

yes Clarie you are right!!but take another opk tomorrow some women get positives for more than one day but normally ovulate 12-48hrs after the first positive I think. Jump on OH BEFORE boxing tonight:haha: just to make sure then if he is ok another :sex: later :haha:

Assuming you ovulate tomorrow then you can test around November 11th!!!:happydance:


----------



## coral11680

and jojo thanks for waiting for us I hope you dont have to wait too long. I dont mind if you go there just remember to report to us first every day!!!:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

yea jojo you go over and test the water(so to speak) tell them that theres a herd of us coming in a few weeks..:haha: i reckon ill get a few days of +OPK...just gonna test with you coral..never mind your only CD9!!!!! get poas!!!!! im having withdrawals!:haha: x


----------



## caz81

Enjoy that bding Cab!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ohhh i will:haha: thanx xx


----------



## Treykid3

The PMA in here is awwwsome!

So Caz...have u decided to test early or wait? Fx
Coral and cab...are both of u in the :sex: marathon stage? 

Yea! I'm so excited! My DH is vy happy. He had to do a dbl take at the test this morning. I'm going to buy some more. Which ones do u suggest? I am so dizzy! And thirsty! And hot! 

I like the 3 C's! Too cute. I'm staying rt here too! Rt now I'm too nervous to post on the 1st Tri threads or to even make an announcemen
t. I just can't believe it! It's been 6 long months!

I'm going to work on pics now. 

Thanks you guys for the support and PMA. I can feel the love! 
:happydance: :cloud9::happydance:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Treykid3

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0208.jpg

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0209.jpg
This one was after 10min.


----------



## coral11680

love the pics Trey, so cool! :bfp: :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

I havent BD'ed yet this cycle:blush: better start to get to it!!:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::friends::friends::dance::dance::dance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Love the :bfp: pics!! I still am in shock that we both got out :bfp:!!! You gonna test again? Have you told anyone in your family yet?


----------



## mothercabbage

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance::yipee::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp: congrats girly!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

jojosmami said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::friends::friends::dance::dance::dance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Love the :bfp: pics!! I still am in shock that we both got out :bfp:!!! You gonna test again? Have you told anyone in your family yet?

I told my sister yesterday that there was a possibility but I didn't follow up to tell her that the line got darker. My Mom is in Bermuda, so I'm waiting for her to call me so I can tell her. That's it! I told a few close friends who knew I was trying. Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## Treykid3

A little TMI, but Jojo, do you have increased CM?? I'm so paranoid that I keep thinking that AF is going to show up at any minute.


----------



## caz81

yyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy love the pics a def :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz81

Treykid3 said:


> A little TMI, but Jojo, do you have increased CM?? I'm so paranoid that I keep thinking that AF is going to show up at any minute.

I had that when I was pregnant with my daughter, for about the first 10 weeks - was stressful but everything was fine :hugs:


----------



## caz81

grrrr Im mad at hubby, he was too tired to dtd last night - hope we did enough in the other days! Yesterday and the day before was negative OPKS so we dtd everyday I got positive OPKS and for the 2 weeks before as well at least every other day!

I have about 30 IC pregnancy tests so I might start testing around 10dpo, Ive got 3 FRER and a clearblue digi as well in case I see anything - im a crazy poas-aholic!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

:haha:
im just as bad....gl and :dust: caz!!! what day will you 10dpo? xxxx


----------



## coral11680

Jojo I put your :bfp: on my siggy but Trey I wanted to wait until u announced it officially. Can I put it in yet?:hugs:

Caz, I'm sure you got the bd'ing covered hun dont worry:hugs: lots of test to choose from:haha:

Cab, I gotta make sure I get to bd'ing now last night was the first night this cycle going to poas this afternoon, I think I might O early too?:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooooooooo i hope so, im going to poas this afternoon too about 2-3pm....when you doing yours?...hope mine is neg now and yours is pos!!!!!....so far this cycle we have:sex: CD6,CD9, CD10 and CD11(<--+opk)...going to have to :sex:tonight and tomorrow too! and possibly longer if my opk is still +..............xx


----------



## caz81

I think i'll be 10DPO on 5th November - I hate having such a long cycle :( Im not taking agnus castus again as I feel like it screwed up my cycle this month


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies. Sorry I wasn't on here much yesterday. Long story short, if had some thyroid issues and on Mon I started to notice I had a sore throat and over this week each day it got worse with a big ball growing in my throat. Yesterday it was horrible, its so painful, can't swallow,turn my head,sleep on my left side so I had to go to the ER because it was just getting to bad and I think I have a nodgule that's infected and heard if you have an infection early in a pregnancy it could cause you to miscarry. I got to the hospital at 5:45pm yesterday and didn't get home till 3:00am this morning! The good news, I got my blood pregnancy results and my HCG was 100.3 so Its offical! The bad news I still don't know what the hell is wrong with me:growl: Because it was so late when they ran my blood ( instead of taking it as soon as I got there they waited until after midnight) I couldn't get my Thyroid results back. They think because of the rise in hormones do to the pregnancy its causing it to swell. They sent me home with Tylenol w/ codine for the pain and I have to call this morning and have the paper work faxed to my DR. So, I figured when I go to the Dr on Fri I'll ask him to get my blood done again to make sure my numbers are doubling. My DD woke up at 5:30am so I officially got 3 hrs sleep last night, my throat is KILLING me and I have a horrible headache! BUt, the day must go on right?

@Trey, Congrats again my love. When are you testing again? I've told my best friend,my sister and my Aunt & Uncle. Now that its offical I think I'm gonna make some phone calls today. I have noticed increased CM as well.ANy other symptoms? Yesterday every smell was making me :sick: It crazy but the only smells right now that aren't making me :sick: are cinnamon and bleach:wacko: I had some cinnamon sticks and pumpkin pie spice in water and boiled it on the stove like an air freshner!

@ Caz, I'm sure you you and DH :sex: enough to catch the little eggy. Welcome to your 2WW!

@Cab, can't wait to see your OPK this afternoon. 

@Coral, thanks for adding me to your siggy! Are you doing OPK's?


----------



## coral11680

hey jojo, not a fun night sitting in the hospital all night:hugs::hugs: Hope you start feeling better soon hunny:kiss:

I did do an opk a little while ago but didnt remember how long before that I peed??:shrug: might not have been long enough but it was bfn. I didnt get the positive last month til CD13 so I guess its still early.


----------



## mothercabbage

wheres the pic coral?? you know i like a nosey!! well im doing mine in an hour or so, also coral did you leave your sample for 20mins to get to room temp?? i have to do that with mine....hopefully it will be + soon x


----------



## mothercabbage

jojo, :hug: hope you feel better soon!!!!!! not nice being soooo ill xx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks ladies! Cab, I didn't know you had to let your "sample" sit before testing it? 
@Coral, I didn't get my positive until Cd 15 which was normal for me but even the test the day before was almost snow white! Its almost time so get to :sex:!!

I can'twait till you 3 C's come join us!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea it says to leave it for 20 mins, so i have been doing that, im doing it by the book then its more acurate...


----------



## Treykid3

Hi ladies. I have a hellish day at work today so I wont be able.to post until I get home. So have a great day and jojo I hope u feel better. Coral I took a frer this morn and goy a beautiful BFP so feel free to update ur siggy. My EDD is July 6th. I'm exhausted...i hope I make it through the day. I'll post later!


----------



## jojosmami

Where's the pic Trey? Congrats again! ANd thanks!


----------



## caz81

jojo - sorry you are not feeling good but great blood results!

Trey - yay I want a pic of the frer - i love looking a lines!!


----------



## coral11680

sorry cab alreadly thrown it away cant be bothered to faff around with the camera!:haha:

Trey great news i will update the siggy, cant wait to see pic of it!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

ok so here is my opk from earlier(2:30pm) my pee was almost clear so ill do another one later too..
 



Attached Files:







opk28oct230pm 001.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz81

the two up from the bottom are good positives - looks like the egg is on its way to me!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thats what i thought:yipee:


----------



## jojosmami

Come on little eggy!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0211.jpg


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::hug::hug::yipee::friends::friends::headspin: YEA!!! Your line is darker than mine. How many DPO are you? I'm soooooooooo happy for you mama!!! YOUR PREGNANT!!! How do you feel?


----------



## coral11680

love the pic Trey :bfp:


----------



## jojosmami

Your makin me want to go and POAS!! I have one more I'm gonna use in the am to see the progression!


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::thumbup::thumbup::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::hugs2::headspin::yipee::hug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::flower::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Treykid3

You guys are great! I'm finding myself falling asleep at my desk! I'm 13 DPO, jojo. Ok back to work. One cup of coffee a day is ok, rt?


----------



## mothercabbage

trey...you gotta get a new ticker!!!


----------



## caz81

Trey - I love the BFP - what fab lines!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies!!!! How is everyone doing?

@Coral, have you done a OPK yet?
@Caz, any symptoms?
@Cab, you gonna do another OPK today?

Well, gonna be so busy today but had to come and say goodmorning to my ladies!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

yea gonna do 2 again bout 3pm and 8pm....hope its negative! hows that little bump?? xx


----------



## Treykid3

Hi ladies!
Cab...was it negative? Are offically in ur 2WW?!
Coral...how are you doing? BDing I hope.
Caz...what DPO are u now?

Anyone have any weekend plans? We r carving pumpkins and roasting marshmellows tonight. Trick or treating on sunday. 

I'm doing well. Still excited.


----------



## mothercabbage

oh just said no to :sex:......im sooooooooooooooo out this month im sure i O today! but with no :spermy: no fecking :bfp:.............i could swear!


----------



## Treykid3

You may not be out, Cab. When was the last time you BD?? If its within 5 days you have chance!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies, I took OPK late last night about 11.30pm and it was neg not sure if I held pee long enough, it was also negative the day before.

Jojo have you poas yet, your last test right??

Trey how are you feeling, has it sunk in yet?!

Cab, how are you hun, I saw on the other thread than oh gave in:haha:

Caz, how r u hun?

Going to test this afternoon and try not to srink too much, problem is i read to drink lots of water to help CM so it is a pain trying not to srink. Will have to test opk then drink loads. I've been drinkning the grapefruit juice but not noticed a defference really. We BD'ed wednesday and thursday but not last night, will def tonight and hopfully next 3 days or so!


----------



## mothercabbage

morning ladies!!!!! yes coral OH gave in so thats :sex: CD6,CD9-CD14...O on CD13...hope you can understand that,:dohh: im still gonna try for :sex: tonight but im doubtful....TWW here i come......:happydance:
@trey...nice avatar!!!!!:happydance:
@jojo, hope your ok! hows little bump?? :hugs:
@caz.....are you in TWW?..:hugs:
:hugs: and sticky/:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies, 

cab - glad that oh gave it! Sounds like you are in with an excellent chance with your bding dates

trey & Jojo - how are your little bumps coming along today? Love that you two are pregnant so much!!

Coral -what day to you normally ovulate on? Your still fairly early in your cycle arnt you

I think im about 5/6dpo today as i think my ticker is 2/3 days out. I dont really have any symptoms at all :( in fact i feel completely normal :( mind you maybe that is a good sign as last month i had every symptom going and wasnt pregnant so maybe with no symptoms I will be hahaha

Come on 3 C's we can do it lol!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought your ticker was out, mine was too as i O earlier this cycle,so i deleted it.. ill have to get a new one..im 1dpo today!! :yipee:


----------



## caz81

yayayaya welcome to the 2ww!!! Think I will update my ticker so its right!


----------



## jojosmami

Good morning ladies! Happy weekend! Bet everyone is getting the kids for Halloween! Well, been going thru craziness over here but that so normal for my life:wacko: Turns out that this huge painful lump growing in my throat is my Thyroid. After 1 ER trip, 1 Dr. appt and alot of Bull S**t I'm still pretty much clueless on what gonna happen. Basically they said I have Hyper Thyroid so my body is spitting out tons of TSH which is a hormone that regulates your thyroid. Well mine is out of control and is spitting out o much they said I could have a heart attack. I'm having heart palpitations,sometimes can't catch my breath and all kinds of crap. So I have an ultrasound next Wednesday for my throat and I'm desperately trying to get to a Thyroid specialist. But other than that I'm doing great!:dohh: They think this happened because of the pregnancy. I already had the Hyper Thyroid but the influx of all these hormones threw it way off. Gonna call the OBGYN on Mon morning because my Dr said this could cause a miscarriage. Did have them do my bloods again to see what my HGC is again. The Dr mentioned that sometimes when your having:baby::baby: because its so much hormone at one time it cause this. I mean I do have a 68% chance of twins but I really don't think that's the case. I'm actually feeling really great pregnancy wise. Haven't been that :sick: mostly in the evening and in the middle night. Been feeling more tired each day, more like wore out! Did get myself to the gym last night! WHich I was really happy I did. Still cramping a little. 

@Caz, Last month I really thought I was out! Had the heart burn but no sore bbs, even stills, not that :sick:, tons of AF cramps, no IB, no Cm except the day of what I think was the day of implantation. Still really not having TONS of symptoms. Your not out till your out!!
@Cab, welcome to your 2WW!! I think there will be plenty of :spermy: in there and you will be turning your TTC Journal into a pregnancy journal in no time!! 
@Coral, did you use the "preseed" this month? I did take the last test yesterday and here is the pic

@Trey, sounds like your gonna have fun this weekend!! No really weekend plans. Hubby is working on one of the cars today and me and the kids are just hanging out. Gonna try and get some house work done if I can get the energy to do it:haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh jojo love the pic the line is much darker:happydance::happydance:
Hope you sort your thyroid issues out hun and then you can enjoy the pregn:hugs:ancy more!


----------



## mothercabbage

hope that throat complaint goes away soon or is sorted out soon, love the new test pic,when will you finf out hcg levels from blood work?
and thanx, hope there is enough :spermy:..fx on to the tww then.........


----------



## jojosmami

I got my bloods done again yesterday so I guess I will find out on Mon or Tues! Hope they are doubling!! Sounds like you DTD enough! I DTD less this cycle and got my bfp so I really think there is something about the every other day.


----------



## caz81

jojo - sending you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs: really hope you get everything sorted soon! How would you feel about having twins?!?!?!


----------



## caz81

forgot to add - love that dark line jojo!!!


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Caz. I hope so too! My DH was laughing at me when I took the test. He said " WHy are you testing? I blood test said your preggo?" tried to explain to him that you wait so long to see that second line! YOu tilt, dip,move practically stand on your head to see that second line! So, now I know I'll get it I just wanted to see the second line dark. The first tests were really light and I wanted that absolute 2 dark red lined :bfp:!! SO, I got it. Can't promise I won't be POAS again! Twins.... I will be happy with anything GOd gives me. It would be crazy hard but we would love them and be totally excited about both of them. Its just def not something I'm looking asking for:haha:


----------



## caz81

I know what you mean about the lines, I was like that with my daughter, I used to test all the time cause i loved seeing dark lines!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

and jojo...you may as well use them tests you got...you wont need them for a long time!...:happydance:
everyone said id :sex: enough last cycle too...im not feeling good pma gone...just dont think we should stop :sex: yet....my +opk was cd11 &12...im now cd14...do we need to :sex: tonight...arrrgh...i dont know!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

Cab, unless you are horny, I would give your DH a break. I really think you covered it. I know what you mean about making sure you have covered your bases though. Remember you need to make sure your mind is at ease - no stress. 1 DPO!!! 

Coral, did you POAS this afternoon?? +OPK??

So, Caz you are 5 DPO!!! No symptoms I think is fine, especially this early. In my 1st Tri stalking I have noticed quite a few ladies who still don't have any symptoms, so it doesn't mean you are out.

Yea!!! There will be a lot of POAS soon. I am excited to see what the 3 C's produce this go around.

Jojo, girl, I hope they figure out the whole Thyroid thing!! Did you have this problem with your other pregnancies? It would be nice to only concentrate on the pregnancy, I know. Your in my prayers. 

Coral, I'm trying to be accepting of this but I keep thinking it's a dream. So much so I took another test today!!!! ...still positive. :haha:

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0219.jpg


----------



## jojosmami

WOW do twins run in your family? That line is darker than the control line! Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers! Hope everyone is haveing a good weekend. 
@Cab, keep that PMA up hunni!!! This is your month!!! 
@Coral you should be O soon to right?
@Caz, Its still so early. Today was my first day I actually had any real symptoms. 

Can't wait for you ladies to join us!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## coral11680

Tooik opk yesterday and it was neg so gonna do another today. I got my positive last month on cd13 so I'm cd13 today.

Trey what a great line! def not dreaming hun!:hugs:

Jojo how r u feeling, is your throast feeling any better?

Caz, when r u testing hun?

Cab I'm almost in the tww with ya but not quite yet, my temp was very low today so maybe I will O today, I hope!:shrug:


----------



## mothercabbage

HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!
thanx girls, pma is down at the moment, im sure we shud have :sex: last night too, but its too late now...hope your right and we covered it....hope your ok today jojo and your throat isnt too bad..:hugs: and a big THANX for all that :dust:...trey...thats an ace line!!!!!!:happydance:..coral...hurry up and O i need you in TWW with me!!! caz 6DPO...wow thats gone fast, when will you test?? xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz81

Happy Halloween!!! Im going to test about 10dpo - so 4 days time - yay!! mind you ive got some cramps today - could I be out already :( :(


----------



## mothercabbage

could be implantation also!!! 4 days and counting!!!!! :dust: FXFXFXFX


----------



## coral11680

Happy Halloween !!!

Caz no way your out hun!


----------



## coral11680

cab relax hun you did plenty of BD'ing so have plenty of goods to do the job!:winkwink:


----------



## Treykid3

jojosmami said:


> WOW do twins run in your family? That line is darker than the control line! Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers! Hope everyone is haveing a good weekend.
> @Cab, keep that PMA up hunni!!! This is your month!!!
> @Coral you should be O soon to right?
> @Caz, Its still so early. Today was my first day I actually had any real symptoms.
> 
> Can't wait for you ladies to join us!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Actually, twins do run in the family!! My uncles are twins!! I hope that isn't the case for me though. When is that confirmed?? First heartbeat or ultrasound??


----------



## Treykid3

Caz, cramps are normal before and after a BFP!


----------



## caz81

yay I hope its the first sign of my bfp!!!

Trey - I think you are having twins!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooooooooo twins! evening all


----------



## caz81

hahahah love your new picture cab!!!


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies how are you today?

I decided to do an IC test today (so early I know lol) anyway, could see a line if i held it up to the light but not if it was on a solid surface (if that makes sense!) so dont think it means anything yet but still early so not feeling down about a BFN yet :)


----------



## coral11680

ooo Caz, very exciting hun, I really hope its that start of a BFP!!! Do you have any other tests and if so when will u use them?:winkwink:

I havent had a positive OPK yet so hoping I do today. We BD the last 2 nights and hopefully will everyday for the next couple of days?:shrug:

Hey what do you guys think about donating blood while possibly pregnant? I really want to donate blood on Nov 11th but there is a possibility I will be pregnant but it will be too early to test. Do you think it will be ok?:shrug:


----------



## caz81

I have tons of tests lol! I think I will do a FRER in a couple of days.

Im not sure about donating blood when you are pregnant as it may make you feel really ill, how many DPO do you think you will be then? will it be too early to test?


----------



## coral11680

well i'm not sure as i havent had a positive opk yet so should ovulate within next 2 days if my cycle is normal so will be 8 or 9 dpo maybe


----------



## caz81

i would see how you feel, if you are feeling ok then shouldnt be a prob but if you are feeling a bit off then dont do it?


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend. Can't wait to see pics of the kids dressed up! Feeling pretty good this morning. Thing in my throat going down. Really thinking that the surge of hormones made every thing go out of wack. Still going to have to make tons of Dr appt today but feeling better. I am a typical emotional, hormonal mess though! :wacko: I was crying on and of all day yesterday! For no reason. I went to the gym again yesterday and I was on a machine to strengthen your abs ( which by the way I found out its good to excerice even the strength training as long as your pulling to much weight so I'm doing 10 lbs) and this beautiful, skinny lady comes up to me as I'm sweating like a hog, and say, "Hi, you'll get a better work out if you... " And I jumped in and said with a crackling voice trying to hold back the anger and tears " Well I"M PREGNANT so I can't pull to much weight. ANd by the way who the hell are you?" She stepped back and said " I'm the fitness trainer here and I was just going to say you are using the machine wrong." :shy::shy::blush::blush: I was MORTIFIED!!! I felt like such an ass!!! I got up and walked away crying. I left right away and when I walked in the door my hubby asked what was wrong and I just lost it.:haha: THat will be in the memory books! Tummy feels really full and tight today. Have so much to do today, hope I can stay awake and do it!

@Trey, I found out I was having :baby::baby: when I went to my 1st OBGYN appt. Here you have to get your bloods done before you get an appt to confirm pregnancy so when the Dr saw the HGC level she said they were extremely high for my gestation of pregnancy and ordered an ultrasound for the next day. She said I was either having multiples or it was a molar pregnancy. When do you get your bloods done again? Have you scheduled your first OBGYN visit?
@Caz, Cramps were n of the first symptoms I had and I still have them. Mine were really intense from 1dpo and never really went away. Still have them now just not as bad. They would go from stretching/pulling feelings, to O type cramps to bad AF type cramps. Can you put a pic of the test up? Is your ticker right? COME ON :bfp:!!! 
@Coral, hope your having fun :sex: I think the giving blood should be fine as long as your feeling well. 
@Cab, love your avatar hunni. Looks like you had a fun time. How you feeling? ANy symptoms? Keep that PMA up lady! All the PMA you gave me helped so much!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

@jojo....thanx, yea we had a great time..ill post a pic of chloe too (DD) she was a dead bride lol. i think i O a day later than i 1st thought, so i think we missed the egg, but time will tell, ill need help to keep that pma up!! as for syptoms...bit bloated n gassy, few cramps yesterday and quite a bit of cm....not sure what all thats about, prob just he norm for me. i dont feel preggo...i dont even know when to test..countdown to pregnancy said 15th nov....ill go with that is no af.....
@caz....looking forward to that frer test, hope its bfp! xx:dust:
 



Attached Files:







halloween 056.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









halloween 052.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jojosmami

Such great pics!! Love 'em! I didn't feel preggo at all this cycle either! And if FF was right I didn't :sex: the day I O. It was a day before and day after. THis is the month hunni!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i hope so..i just seem to be really weepy, think im just dissapointed that we never stuck to the smep...:cry:


----------



## jojosmami

Well, Dr just called back and said HCG went from 100.3 @ 12dpo to 221.5 @ 14dpo! So its doubling! Said it puts me at around 5 wks or so. When I do the math as my ticker says I'm only 4 wk and 4 days so don't know what that's about? Not gonna tell hubby because this is what happened when I had my twins! We shall see!


----------



## jojosmami

ok, so I just looked up some info and here's what I found! 

HCG Levels for single pregnancy: DPO AVG HIGH
14 48 119
15 59 147

HCG level for Twin Pregnancy : 14 68 159
15 38 313

Mine is 221.5 @ 14dpo!!! OMG!! Now this does't mean def twins but all I gotta say is WOW!!


----------



## mothercabbage

me too...*wow*!!!!!!!!!!!i would love twins! do you want it to be twins???? xxxxxx


----------



## caz81

you are having twins jojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo, didn't your DS and your dream about your Mom both say you will have twins? 

This morning a friend of mine asked me if I had taken a PT. I just looked at her and said yes...she smiled and started walking away. I stopped her and asked why? She had a dream about me and she was holding MY baby girl! She said her dreams always come true. 3 of my conception readings said I was having a girl and now my friend. Weird, right?


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooooooo,spooky! love it x


----------



## jojosmami

HEY for a girl for Trey!!! Is that what you would want? Twins are a great double blessing but not sure if we could do that $$ wise. I mean if God blesses us with 2 then so be it and we'll find a way! But, its not something I'm asking for If you know what I mean. And yes, my son had been saying that we were gonna have 2 boys and I've had more than one dream with my mom telling me and showing me twins so we shall see!


----------



## mothercabbage

WOW,possible twins!!!


----------



## coral11680

hi ladies took 2 opks today and the last one was almost pos but not quite, I hope it is tomorrow!

@cab love the halloween pics i will put a couple on in a few

@jojo, sorry you had a bad day at the gym hun:hugs: dont owrry about the trainer you dont know her. Also you might have twins!!! wow

@Trey, did the predictions for your preg get the months right?? I wonder if you will have another girl awwww

@caz when u testing girl! :test:
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## coral11680

halloween
 



Attached Files:







halloween 2010 016.JPG
File size: 135.3 KB
Views: 3









halloween 2010 014.JPG
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mothercabbage

LOVE IT coral....they look ace!
sleepy time...night all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0221.jpg

https://i529.photobucket.com/albums/dd339/foxxy_am/IMAG0225.jpg
I couldn't get him to stay still. He was so excited.


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies. All your Halloween pictures are so cute, you all have the cutest kids ever!

Well, I did another test this morning, I caved and did a FRER, I thought a could see a very faint line but i dont know now cause im not sure anything shows in the picture at all? Sorry the pics are so blury but I took them on my phone fine but they wont load on here so had to take on my camera instead!
 



Attached Files:







SL374808.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4









SL374809.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz81

these pics are rubbish :( sorry :(


----------



## caz81

woo-hoo got the phone ones to upload!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0051.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6









Photo0050.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jojosmami

Pics of the kids are soooooo cute!! 

@Caz, its still kinda hard to see in the pics but in the phone ones I think I see a faint line!!!! When are you gonna test again? OHHHH COME ON :bfp:!!!
@Coral, looks like its almost here! Are you :sex: everyother night? You should catch it!
@Trey, how you feeling?
@Cab, any symptoms yet hunni?

MOrning Ladies! YOur resident ball of hormones is doing well this morning. Last night, not so good. My DH is gonna be in the dog house alot these next few month I suppose. Pretty much everything he says makes me cry:dohh: I was getting my son ready for school and and he said " Mama, the baby is growing already cause you have a big belly!" I would have been able to deal with that comment until my DH started laughing! :growlmad: Then, I made dinner even though I was feeling a little :sick: I didn't taste it aas much as normal becasue I was just not feeling like tasting anything, so when we sat down to eat I appologized to my hubby if it wasn't the best. After dinner I noticed that he cleaned his plate so I said happily "I guess it wasn't that bad if you ate it all" And instead of just agreing with me he said " ANything is good with Katsup on it" And then, oh yes, there's more, It was only 7:30pm and I told him I was gonna just go to bed when he asked why I told him that my belly wasn't feeling well and I was really sleepy He said in a very mocking tone " Oh, is the baby doing that? Your only 5 wks you can't be having any symptoms yet. THis is gonna be a long 9 months!" WTF??? :growlmad: Well, my emotions took over and I starting :sad2: I lost it and stormed out of the room. He came in later and tried to talk but it was too late! I understand he doesn't get it and maybe if I wasn't so emotional I would have just told him to shut up but I cried myself to sleep. I think he really felt bad because when I woke up he had made me my cup of tea.:thumbup: Feel a little :sick: today but other wise good. Have 2 appts tomorrow for my throat so hopefully will be all taken care of. I'm kinda crampy today and just so worried about everything. I just want the lil bean to be ok and its killing me not being able to go to the Dr till Dec 2nd! I want to go and buy a load of HPT to make sure the line is still dark! I remember feeling the same thing last pregnancy but feels like different cramps.


----------



## mothercabbage

afrernoon all!:wave: 
@caz....its kinda hard to make out any line on those pics, i squinted as much as i could but couldnt make out a 2nd line, on your camera or phone use the macro setting....its a flower symbol...turn that setting on and pics should come out clearer...gl..:hugs:
@jojo...wow! hormone overload...i wish i was all hormonal like you, i know its not nice being the hormonal one, but i read your post and said "awwwwww bless her!" sending cyber :hugs: and:kiss: 
@trey...cute!!!!! love the minni mouse!!!
as for symptoms i dont have any! well i have a headache, due to connor having me up at silly o'clock and im tired, and i feel sick! probably the chocolate biscuits me and connor just scoffed....but no cramps no twinges, a bit of creamy cm....no preggo signs!


----------



## Treykid3

Good morning/afternoon! 

Jojo...u r funny. I hope they figure out the throat thing. That might be why u r emotional too.

Caz...its hard to tell fr the pics. Ur taking more tmrw right?! BFP #3 from 3peats will be awesome! Cab is next!

Coral...have u gotten that pos OPK yet? The line on the pic u posted looks like u r almost there. 

Cab...symptoms r coming.

im good today. Don't feel anything right now. Blood test is tmrw!


----------



## mothercabbage

me next!!!???? i freaking hope so xx


----------



## caz81

the pics are rubbish tbh - there is a line in real life but I dont know if its an evap or not! More tests to follow over the next few days!!

Looking forward to your blood tests results tomorrow Trey!

Coral - Have you got your positive opk today?

jojo - husbands can be such idiots sometimes! sending you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

cab - no signs can be a good sign too!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

well im still going to poas at 9dpo and every day after until :bfp: or af shows..:haha:


----------



## coral11680

@ Trey love the pics glad you are well:hugs:

@Caz, cant quite see pics as they are blurry but think if I squint I can a bit, look forward to your updated tests :)

@Jojo, sorry you are so emotional and having a hard time, men are idiots and dont get it, after all they have never been preg:hugs:

@Cab, I knew u would cave and test early :rofl: (I'm sure I will too):haha:


----------



## coral11680

oh I forgot to say I did 2 more opk today and both negative although look similar to yesterday so not sure if I missed it or havent had the surge yet?:shrug: Wish it would hurry had :sex: the last 3 nights and think tonight dh will have a headache:haha: hope i didnt miss egg or wont miss the egg, I really want this month to be my month, oh and of course cab and caz!:thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

evening all, ill use my cheapies from 10dpo, but use a better one on 13dpo, its 10mui so if nothing shows on that at 13dpo ill know im out.... im not too hopeful i have had lots of cm(not sure of colour-just know its slimy when i wipe)so i think i may have got O all wrong maybe had an early LH surge??? but as i stopped testing opks ill never know..:dohh:
oh.........can you use opk as hpt ?? heard that you can?? x


----------



## Treykid3

Caz did you test?!


----------



## caz81

hey :) I have done 2 IC tests today and both have had faint lines on them :happydance::happydance: even hubby can see the lines too! Im going to do another FRER tomorrow morning and hope I get a better line on that...im hopeful but nervous incase they are evaps and dont want to get my hopes up and have them crushed!


----------



## coral11680

oooo very excited caz:happydance::happydance: Csn't wait to see tests tomorrow. Do the lines have any colour to them?


----------



## caz81

yeah they are pink but faint!


----------



## jojosmami

Hey ladies. Talk more soon, Just got in and gotta leave again but wanted to check if Caz tested again and... :happydance: :dance: OHHHH! I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings! Can you get a pic of them?


----------



## Treykid3

OMG!! Caz that's awesome! i can't wait to see the results tomorrow! Are u going to post pics? I'm at the Dr office now waiting for my results! im so nervous! I don't know why.


----------



## mothercabbage

ill check in tomorrow for results of caz's frer...:wohoo:


----------



## jojosmami

Can't wait til the morning Caz!

Trey, what did the test say? I'm dying to compare our HCG level!

Coral, how you doing?

Off to the gym while I still have the will power!!


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, I'm ok. I did another opk today but hardly a line at all so i think I o'ed either yesterday or the day before?:shrug: My temps went up slightly from yesterday but not muc, will see tomorrow. Also I check my cp in the shower this morning and it was high medium and open? Lots of creamy cm also.

Caz, pics please!!!!

Trey how did docs go?

Jojo, how r u feeling?

Cab, :kiss:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance: yey on to tww!..:kiss:


----------



## Treykid3

I am confirmed pregnant! Feels more real now. Jojo, I asked but she said it only shows pos/neg no values. My next appt is my health consult Nov 22 and that goes over the insurance and special tests i can take for being old. My first OB appt is Nov 29. 
Coral I still need to check out your temps but yeah for finally reaching the 2 ww!
Cab, hows the waiting going? Feel anything different yet?


----------



## caz81

yay Trey that is fantastic - i bet it feels good to get the doctors result, you are lucky, here the doctors wont generally even do a urine test so we just have to go on our HPT result until our 12 week scan!


----------



## caz81

well ladies...I tested with a FRER....and....I dont think you will need to squint to see the second line- i think im pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It can up pretty much straight away and is pretty dark in real life - im so excited!!!!
 



Attached Files:







SL374818.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2









SL374821.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









SL374820.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## coral11680

Yay yay:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp:

So so so so happy for you caz!! How exciting, this thread is def lucky now!!

I hope cab and me are next!!

I'm a tad worried I didn't bd enough though. I think I O'ed either Tuesday or yesterday and haven't bd'ed since mon :(


----------



## caz81

the most important bding is before ovulation, not during or after so dont worry, im sure you will have done enough - i have a feeling we are all going to get out bfps this month!!


----------



## coral11680

I so hope u r right caz! Last month I made the mistake od bd'ing on pos opk day and after but not before so hopefully with the help of my conceive plus I will have some spermies in there waiting for the egg:winkwink:

So caz when is your dd? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz81

its 17th July :happydance::happydance::happydance:

In my last pregnancy I had high BP and IUGR (my daughter stopped growing at 34 weeks) and so I was told that when im next pregnant im high risk so i have to see the doctor straight away, so i phoned today as normally its at least a week before you get an appointment but they have given me one for this afternoon :blush:


----------



## coral11680

Oh wow, that was fast, good luck and let us know how it goes:happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::kiss::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib:
:cloud::kiss::thumbup::thumbup::flower::baby::happydance:
:crib::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::awww::hug::yipee::yipee::bfp:
:flow::smug::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:  WELL DONE CAZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

WOW! this threads on a roll, hope im next...good luck coral:kiss: when are you testing??x


----------



## coral11680

Next Friday I think, caz did u use an ic first? What dpi did u see a line?


----------



## jojosmami

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::kiss::kiss::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::baby::thumbup::flower::thumbup::thumbup::baby::haha::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
YOUR SOOOOOOOOO PREGGO!!!!!! OMG!!! CONGRATS HUNNI!!!!! ANOTHER BUMP BUDDY!!!!!
I'm so happy for you luv. HOw exciting you get a Dr appt already. Hoping everything go well. I had High Blood Pressure with my son too. How many DPO are you? Is your ticker correct? OMG!!! Your PREGGO!!

Cab, how you feeling? 
Coral, welcome to your 2ww! 
Congrats again Trey! 

Ok Coral and Cab, keep that PMA up ladies!!! Pretty soon were all gonna be together in the July Beach Bumps!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

hope i dont let the side down!!! im ok today, still got tender :holly: soooooo emotional today! think its the last few days b4 testing get to me,3 down 2 to go!!!!


----------



## jojosmami

When are you gonna test Cab?


----------



## coral11680

Aww cab don't worry Hun u wont be letting the side down. I feel a bit pressured also to get the bfp now! 

All the preg girls did u notice anything different this cycle after o? I had lots and lots of creamy cm yesterday but that was only 1 dpo so prob doesn't mean anything?


----------



## mothercabbage

i think im going for monday(10dpo) to test, or to start testing....im still not sure why countdown to pregnancy.com say to test when af due, which is 15th nov...ill be 18(i think)dpo.....


----------



## caz81

coral11680 said:


> Next Friday I think, caz did u use an ic first? What dpi did u see a line?

I used ICs from 7dpo and saw a line straight from 7DPO - but it was very very faint!


----------



## caz81

coral11680 said:


> Aww cab don't worry Hun u wont be letting the side down. I feel a bit pressured also to get the bfp now!
> 
> All the preg girls did u notice anything different this cycle after o? I had lots and lots of creamy cm yesterday but that was only 1 dpo so prob doesn't mean anything?

I had the same loads of creamy cm after ovulation :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

thats me (7dpo) tomorrow, im not ready yet! wayyyyy to nervous to test yet...gonna wait until after the weekend at least! changed mi siggy!!!! x


----------



## jojosmami

I started testing @ 7dpo but didn't get my faint BFP until 11dpo. Caz, do you think you may have O'd the 1st round of your pos OPK's? You can't get a BFP until after Implantation I thought so a faint pos @ 7dpo means implantation around 5 dpo? Are you going by your 1st set of pos opk's?


----------



## jojosmami

Coral, I didn't notice anything until around 4dpo when I started getting heartburn which I never get unless I'm pregnant, then at around 9dpo or so I got goldish/yellow/creamy cm for a day after not having any cm from 3dpo. Then after that day It all dried up again. BUt the cramps are really what hinted to me that something was different. Such bad cramps from 1dpo! All the way up till now but really intense on 8dpo right before the yellow/gold cm. 
Caz, didnt you have cramps too?


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> thats me (7dpo) tomorrow, im not ready yet! wayyyyy to nervous to test yet...gonna wait until after the weekend at least! changed mi siggy!!!! x

yay love it!!!!!!!


----------



## caz81

jojosmami said:


> I started testing @ 7dpo but didn't get my faint BFP until 11dpo. Caz, do you think you may have O'd the 1st round of your pos OPK's? You can't get a BFP until after Implantation I thought so a faint pos @ 7dpo means implantation around 5 dpo? Are you going by your 1st set of pos opk's?

I think i must have done, im getting a pretty good line on the FRER for only 10dpo as well so think I did ovulate when I thought I did first time


----------



## caz81

Yes I also had cramps, still getting them on and off and that was different for me too, that am have been so thirsty!


----------



## caz81

If I got by my first ovulation dates then I would have got my first BFP at 11dpo and would now be 14dpo which I think is probably more likely


----------



## caz81

Jojo - how many dpo was the test that is in your avatar as that is how my test looks IRL


----------



## coral11680

Hey girls now u are preg your fertility friend charts are gon, I wanted to have a peak.


----------



## jojosmami

@Coral, yea once you put in pos tests it doesn't work the same and tries to get you to set up a pregnancy tracker. If you want to see temps I can go back and write them down for you?

@Caz, the one as my avatar was @14dpo. THat was taken b4 it was dry and looked darker IRL! So maybe your right! So, when can I change you to one of my bump buddies?


----------



## Treykid3

First of all...congrats Caz!! :happydance:
Your line is great! 

Cab, i started tested 10 DPO and didnt get faint line til 11 DPO. Don't feel any pressure on getting your BFP this go around. You have to admit this thread IS lucky. I stil tjink your next. I got creamy CM after OV too. My biggest indication of pregnancy was dizziness and being thirsty. And the "weird" feeling. Cramps came and went. My BB's have just started hurting today. 

Coral I can attach my chart again to my siggy. It may take me a little time since I'm working with my phone. 


Yeah...caz!


----------



## caz81

change me to a bump buddy now!! Im going to change my ticker in a bit - yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treykid3

Pretty soon we can have a bump buddy thread named 3peats graduates!


----------



## mothercabbage

ooooooooo i hope so! 3 peats graduates!!! love it!


----------



## jojosmami

I really am so happy for you Caz! 

Cab and Coral your right behind us!


----------



## coral11680

morning ladies, FF put crosshairs(dotted because neg opks) on my chart for cd15, I just hope bd'ing cd12, cd13, cd14 was enough:shrug: 
Also i will attach my opks, maybe i didnt hold my urine long enough, or drank too much this month, I wasn't as vigilant as last month as I was in and out those days.

Preggy ladies how ya feeling?:haha::happydance:

Cab, thats including u hun, I have a feeling your preggo too!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







various summer2010 040.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz81

Morning! I couldnt resist doing my digi today, I was going to leave it until sunday but have no self control lol!! Here is a couple of pics:
 



Attached Files:







SL374828.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









SL374827.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz81

Coral i think you probably did ovulate CD15, I always have to drink nothing and hold my wee for about 2-3hrs to get good dark lines on OPKS, If I dont do that I get negative no matter if im ovulating or not! If you did ovulate CD15 then your bding sounds perfect - its exactly what me and dh did this month - and look at the results lol! 

All went well at the drs yesterday and I have my first midwife app on the 25th November - yay!!


----------



## coral11680

hi caz, :hi:

Love the new pics!:happydance::happydance: 
I got 2 frer and 2 cb digis yesterday in the post! Cant wait to use them, but like you want to get a line with an IC first.


----------



## caz81

yay I love your poas addiction too :haha: I agree its best to get a faint line on a IC first, when are you starting testing?


----------



## coral11680

I'm thinking 10dpo which is next Friday I think........this is going to be a long week!


----------



## caz81

I hate the 2ww - it goes so slow! Cant wait to see your BFP though - will be worth the wait :)


----------



## mothercabbage

@coral...remember the difference in my opk when i was surging? i got 1 faint inbetween 2 blaring + just because i drunk heaps b4 taking that test, maybe you did O cd15, does that put you at 3dpo? and as for me...i hope your right!! thanx chick xx
@caz...:wohoo: for 1st midwifes appointment!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

lovin' the digi caz!!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning ladies! 

@Caz, how are you feeling hunni? Love the digi! I really wanted to get a digital test but now that I've gotten 2 blood tests and 5 FRER that are all :bfp: my DH would kill me if I spent that much money on one of those! How did you tell DH?
@Trey, how you feeling hunni? Did you ever get to tell your mom?
@Cab, any new symptoms? I really have a good feeling about you and coral this month!
@Coral, I think you it was either CD14 or 15 when you O'd so I think your covered? Did you use anything different this cycle?
Well, yesterday was the 1st time I got :sick: this pregnancy. My bbs are pretty sore this morning, more like sharp pains, burning and heavy. I still have cramps which worry me. I'm so bloated, its crazy! My tummy feels really heavy, tight, and full. I was so bloated by last night when I was putting my kids to bed that I had to unbutton my jeans. Why am I so bloated? I told all my family yesterday. I was gonna wait till my daughter's b-day party next Sat but I couldn't hold it in anymore! I also put it on Facebook. Its offical!


----------



## mothercabbage

oooooooooooo, how did your family react...i want allllllll the details!:haha: 
no symptoms at all, even tender BB seem to have gone! ah well....plenty of CM though! xx


----------



## jojosmami

Not as good as I thought. Well, I knew one of my AUnts and one of my Cousins would be happy for me, which is great. The Aunt who is like my mom was like " What?!??!? Does Carlos ( my DH) know? What the hell are you gonna do now? OMG Shannon. What are you gonna do?" Like I robbed a bank or something. When I explained we were trying she just gave me this look like I was crazy. I put her in her place by asking why we shouldn't have another baby and she said "well, I don't know?" That's what I thought. She called me back to tell me she was happy for us, I think my Uncle (who is one of my fav men in the whole world) talked some sense into her. My grandparents didn't even answer their phone, my sister was super excited but then told me she's jealous because I'm on my 3rd and she doesn't have any. Mind you, she's in Med assistant school, lives alone and doesn't even have a boyfriend and is constantly asking my Aunt and Uncle for money for gas and to eat:wacko: My other Uncle said " Again? Holy Shit? Your gonna pop out another one? WTF? You got a factory over there?" Maybe its hard for them because they still see me as 6 and not 26? After the 3rd bad reaction I just stopped calling people and put it on facebook! That way they can have their reaction in private and just say Congrats! I know once it gets farther along they will be happy for me and get excited too. Maybe that's why It doesn't upset me to bad. I just wish they were a little more excited because I know my mom would be jumping up and down right now. Oh well, I got you ladies and I'm super, duper, incredibly excited so that's all that matters!


----------



## Treykid3

Good morning ladies! TGIF!
Caz digi looks great! 
So, cab when do u test? 
Coral, I found on FF that I can email my chart to u so if that's an option let me know. Next Friday is a long time when in the 2WW. I'll tell u what, it doesn't go any faster after u get ur BFP! 
Jojo, how did the fam react?! I think ill tell mine at Christmas since we will there (fl) for the holiday. I told my mom Wed. She is excited. My DH told his mom last night. She seems more concerned about how my youngest will feel. Oh I'm sorry...can i get a congrats, pls! Damn. That's why I want to keep it to myself as long as I can. I dont have the stomach to take all the snide comments. 

Anyway, I'm quite moody this morn and am experiencing constipation for the 1st time...yea! Not really ...I rather have the nausea. 

Hope u guys r having a great morning!


----------



## jojosmami

YEa, I got the same type of reaction from my family. I was just telling Cb what happened in my post above yours so you can go ahead and read the lovely ( NOT) comments I got! I'm excited for you hunni!! CONGRATS TREY!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! :haha: I feel the same way you do! I thought a new baby in the family was suppose to be a blessing! I guess I just wanted everyone in my family to be jumping up and down, happy and excited! oh well, their loss! Are you tired? I'm so exhausted I literally feel like I can't keep my eyes open, and I want to cry!! I don't know how I'm going to get thru this day?


----------



## mothercabbage

:hug: jojo....its probably the reaction id get from my family too so your not alone sweetie...:friends::hugs::hug:
@trey, im doing a little testing experiement! :haha: im going to be NTNP next cycle if i dont get my :bfp: this cycle so im using all of my OPKs before i start the real testing with HPT. the reason im trying to test with OPK is b/c ive read online that women can get +opk when they are pregnant, so i thought id give it a go, i know that opk are not relaiable for pregnancy testing its just a bit of fun and something to keep me occupied while the "real" testing begins, and plus ive got to get rid of the opk by my next (possible) cycle. otherwise i would be tempted to get into the whole TTC thing and totally forget about organising xmas!!!.. x


----------



## Treykid3

Argh...my post didnt go thru!


----------



## mothercabbage

did you write out a big post then it deleted? ive done that b4:dohh:


----------



## jojosmami

UGh! I hate when that happens!


----------



## caz81

jojo - sending you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Cab - OPKs can work - I got a BFP with my daughter at 12DPO on a OPK and then did a pregnancy test and was also positive. Ive not done any this time but I have loads so I will do one tomorrow morning and let you know what it shows!!


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx caz! xxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

:flower:
I lost my post because i lost connection while it was going through.

I'm the last one up! Jojo, I used to be very tired but the last couple of days I've been able to stay awake later. Don't know what that is about. How did your day end up? How was your FB response? 

So Cab, you are switching to NTNP because of the holidays?

Coral...yea for crosshairs!

Caz, how are you feeling, hun? Have been over to the other side yet?

:dust:


----------



## jojosmami

My FB response was way better than my actual family response. But I know they will come around. Was craving Taco Bell all day, right after I ate it I got :sick: then got out of the car at walmart and :sick: again. My hubby made me carry a bag around the store because I had to keep running to the bathroom! And you know how disgusting the public bathrooms in Walmart are!!! Glad to hear you have more energy. I've been drinking one or two cups of coffee a day but before I found out I would drink a pot each day so think that 2 cups is realistic right now!


----------



## Treykid3

I was going to ask you about the coffee. I have continued having my morning coffee, but I cut out my afternoon caffeine fix.


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave:
yea ill be NTNP over xmas, i dont think obsessing over TTC is a good idea for me, id never get xmas organised, ill prob still try for :sex: if i get O pains, but no more counting days and poas...need a break if i dont get :bfp: next week.
symptoms....lumpy tender BB...could be af gearing up to show, and CM has just about dried up, so i dont think i will get :bfp:still going to poas (opk) for the next couple of days, including today....OPK with FMU @8dpo...nothing! but fed my poas addiction for now!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







P061110_07.420001.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz81

Do you know what cab - my cm was loads for the first few days after ovulation and then dried up and im pretty sure Trey said the same thing to so you are following the same pattern as us at the moment.

I was ready apparently OPKS will not get progressivly darker on the lead up to a BFP, they may well stay with nothing and then suddenly you will get a positive after nothing the day before and they dont show a positive until much after a HPT as well.

I did an OPK today as promised, in fact I did 2, in the same pot of urine and one came up positive and one negative so I dont think they are very reliable as HPTs!!


----------



## caz81

I did my last FRER today, top test is 2 days ago, bottom test is today:
 



Attached Files:







SL374830.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









SL374831.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## coral11680

morning girls, sorry I wasnt on really yesterday!

@Cab, like the opk test its your fix for your poas addiction for the day:thumbup::haha: I know what you mean about xmas, but dont go too far away I'd miss you!:kiss::hugs: 
Well I start the night job next monday the 15th so if I dont get my bfp this cycle next month will be ntnp like you cab, with working 4 nights a week i wont be able to temp or bd very much so will be hard to ttc.

@jojo, sorry some of your family reacted bad, at the end of the day its your family and your life so why shouldnt people be happy for you...CONGRATS!!! I'm happy for you!:happydance::hugs:

@Trey, you also CONGRATS~!!!!!:happydance::hugs:

I have no symptoms yet apart from the odd cramps here and there but that could be gas :blush: Also last night when I was out my legs ached really bad even though I was sitting most of the time but prob not preg related:shrug:

@Caz, what happened at the midvife app? or was it just a doc app?


----------



## coral11680

caz nice new test pics!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz81

It was a drs appointment - she listened to my heart & lungs, looked at my test (lol) did my edd & went through things I could & couldnt eat/do and warning signs to look out for and then booked me in for midwife on the 25th November. It was quite good actually as at my old drs the dr would not even see you you just had to wait until the midwife app at about 8 weeks.


----------



## caz81

Forgot to say, funny thing was she kept going on about twins which made me laugh as I know it has been mentioned with JoJo & Trey as well - imagine if we all have twins on this thread :haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

@caz...thanx for the opk info...im just using them so im not tempted next (possible) cycle...and loving the frer!!!! :thumbup:
@coral...dont worry im not going to leave you!:kiss:i would miss you too!!! ill still come on here, and stalk you on facebook! :haha: are you looking forward to starting your new job? xx


----------



## coral11680

oh good caz, i bet you are looking forward to your midwife app?:happydance:

cab, i am looking forward to the job but know it will be very tiring working nights so i hope its not as bad as i think .


----------



## coral11680

caz81 said:


> Forgot to say, funny thing was she kept going on about twins which made me laugh as I know it has been mentioned with JoJo & Trey as well - imagine if we all have twins on this thread :haha::haha:

omg that would be crazy!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

id be ok wit that caz!!!...and coral it will probably tiring at first but then you'll get into the swing of it..good luck sweet x


----------



## caz81

Yes, Im really excited about the appointment, makes it all real! And then it wont be too long till my first scan after that :happydance:


----------



## Treykid3

Morning all!
Caz, love your new lines. How many sticks do you have?? Tell me the difference between your Dr visits and Midwife appts? In the US you have a choice to see one or the other. I actually go to a Midwife (my Mom was one a long time ago). She still "answers" to a Dr. and is limited in somethings. She will be who I see throughout the whole process and she will deliver the baby. I figured out that I will see her around my 8th week so maybe I will have my scan at the same time!!!

Cab, Caz is right mine did dry up after awhile before I got my BFP. REcently, I have been feeling a little "wet" down there. I tried POAS on a OPK but it was neg too. I only did it once, though. Glad you are finding a way to satisfy your POAS addiction. 

Coral, I hope you enjoy your work! You'll figure out the best routine. I hope you are pregnant right now, so you dont have to worry about temping and OPK's anymore!

Morning Jojo, how are you feeling??


----------



## mothercabbage

morning trey:wave: 
i had quite a bit of CM just after O, but i hope the fact it seems to have "dried" up is a good sign.BB are lumpy and tender(usual for af) so im hoping thats a possible sign too...not much else on the symptom front though...hows your little bump coming along? xx


----------



## Treykid3

It's weird, but sometimes I forget because the symptoms aren't very strong. I read on another thread that symptoms really don't show their ugly head until week 6/7. So I am glad to feel ok right now.


----------



## mothercabbage

yea sickness with both my LO's kicked in around 6 weeks, hope you manage to escape that though..xx


----------



## Treykid3

I rather have it...even though it can suck, it's my reassurance that everything is ok.


----------



## mothercabbage

ah well...when you look at it like that! bring it on :sick:


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo, is already experiencing it!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i know...i bet its b/c its twins!!!! :haha:...


----------



## caz81

Trey - Im ashamed at how many tests I have, I still have about 20 IC tests left - Im hoping not to do them all as it may drive me crazy!!!

In UK generally you just see a midwife, unless you have complications then you see a dr. If you have a straight forward pregnancy you may never see a dr at all during it here!

Im starting to feel soo sick already, if Im hungry I feel sick, with Sapphira was not sick until around week 6 so starting earlier this time!


----------



## Treykid3

OMG!! Caz! That's a lot. Maybe you can sell the rest. What are you going to do with them all!? If I don't eat, I feel very dizzy and a little sick too. Maybe you ARE having Twins!! Leave me out of it!! I would have to quit my job and we would go broke and end up living in the mini-van!!!


----------



## coral11680

Treykid3 said:



> OMG!! Caz! That's a lot. Maybe you can sell the rest. What are you going to do with them all!? If I don't eat, I feel very dizzy and a little sick too. Maybe you ARE having Twins!! Leave me out of it!! I would have to quit my job and we would go broke and end up living in the mini-van!!!

:haha::rofl: me too!


----------



## caz81

Trey & Coral - If Im having twins you are too, its only fair :haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

:yipee: for twins! :haha:
ill have the ic's!!!!!! :haha: you all know i love to poas! xx


----------



## coral11680

oh noooooo dont give them to cabs she'll be poas 5 times a day:haha: :rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

ha! you know me sooooooooo well just done an opk...:rofl::haha:
 



Attached Files:







P061110_22.050001.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz81

Do you want some Cab? If you do I'll post them to you - stops me and my crazy poas, I can turn you into a crazy lady instead!!!!


----------



## caz81

Im starting to feel sooo sick when im hungry, loving it though as it makes me feel properly pregnant :haha:

How are my bump buddies today?

How are my soon to be bump buddies? Any symptoms yet ladies? xx


----------



## mothercabbage

well i feel shit today, had argument with OH, poas and it was bfn! not even a hint of pink, i cant post pics b/c i cant find my sd card reader! foul mood today!!! fecking men!
hope everyone else is having a good sunday!
caz id love them sticks but they would drive me even more crazy, i got a bfn this morning at 9dpo with a 10mui test so i guess the sore BB is just af gearing up to arrive!:growlmad: checked CP and its high, firm and quite closed? dont know what that means but thats how it is. im not sure i should be even testing yet as my af is not due while 15th, i just thought as i O early i could test early..some say you can some say you cant, so feck knows?
im glad the sickness is kinda kicking in for you caz, sounds horrible but i am...means everything is going ok!..hope it passes soon for you though! xx
morning all other 3peats!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## coral11680

cabs, dont be discouraged you might not be 9dpo and you may not have implanted so try to stay positive hun:hugs: 
Caz hope MS isnt too bad for ya although it is a go:thumbup:od sign!


----------



## caz81

Cab - you might not even implant until 12dpo - 9dpo is still so so early, you are not out yet xx


----------



## Treykid3

Cab, 9DPO is still early. I didn't get mine until 11 DPO and I could barely see it. I'm sorry that you and OH are fighting. Just think about the make up :sex:!

Coral, how are you feeling?

Caz, I know what you mean about needing to feel sick to make sure everything is ok.

Jojo, you ok? I hope you are just super busy. I'm so used to seeing you on here everyday. Miss your posts.

I feel tired and blah. Not really sick yet but smells are starting to get stronger. My moods are blah too. My poor DH.


----------



## mothercabbage

im ok, i realise im not out until af, as for the make up :sex: he can shove it!! :rofl::haha:
not sure if ive said but, ill be testing on af due date, 15th nov, i was only testing this early as i O early...:dohh: cant stand the bfn's so im leaving it up to mother nature! xx


----------



## jojosmami

Well ladies, sorry I haven't been on here weekend. I've pretty much just puked and slept all weekend. We tried to go to our fav farmers market with the kids and our cousins and their baby. DH had to pull over 3 times on the way for me to be :sick: and then on the way back another couple of times. I'm so exsausted all the time. I have to many naps thru out the day because I just can't keep my eyes open. I'll go do the dishes and have to sit and close my eyes for a bit, make dinner and have to take an hour nap. My DH has been taking care of the house work all weekend for me because I just can't get it done.ANd my lower back is really killing me. I'm going to call my Dr today because for 1, yesterday when I wiped one time there was a peach tint mixed with CM and I wasnt to make sure that wasn't spotting and second, everyone around me is convinced its twins and now I'm really thinking the same. I was nothing like this when I was preggo with my son but when I was preggo with the twins this is exactly how it was. I'm hoping I can get them to do an early scan for me. I'm sure all this cramping is just my lil bean growing because I'm already showing a bit!

@Caz, glad to hear your feeling the pregnancy but sorry it has to be the :sick: whenis your appt agian?
@Cab, I tested from 7dpo and didn't get my faint BFP until 12dpo and you could barley see it so your def not out! 
@Trey, how you feeling hunni? Did you get your first OBGYN appt?
@Coral, any symptoms luv? 

Ok Cab and Coral, let's get those BFP!!!!!


----------



## caz81

Sorry to hear you have been feeling so rough, I think you are def having twins jojo!! im good, apart from feeling sick & so tired! My next appointment is 25th November, what about you?


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Caz. My offical 1st OBGYN visit isn't until Dec 2nd but I got an appt with the Dr today @ 2:00pm because of all the cramping and the little spotting I had. Really nervous. I hope everything is ok. They said they will do blood work to make sure that my HGC levels are ok and not going down and then if the numbers are high enough they may due an ultrasound. I really hope I get an ultrasound to make sure everything is ok and hopefully I'll be able to see if there are 1 or 2 in there!


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls,

Nothing new with me really, just waiting til I can test!:haha: no symptoms really, nothing obviously noticable anyway. I had a lot of creamy cm but nothing today and yesterday.

Jojo, sorry you are so sick hun!:hugs: Can't wait to hear what happened at your doc appointment!!:happydance:

Caz, sorry you arent feeling great either, although I'm jealous at the reason you are both so sick!:haha:


----------



## caz81

Good luck at the drs appointment JoJo :hugs::hugs:

not long till you test now Coral :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

i want to feel sick! *stamps feet* :haha:
sorry you guys feel rough but its a good sign, i remember with chloe i couldnt move without puking, with connor i was ok as long as i ate, hence him weighing 9lb 1oz..i did pass out once with him too, i landed in a heap on my butt!:haha:
:hugs: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> i want to feel sick! *stamps feet* :haha:
> sorry you guys feel rough but its a good sign, i remember with chloe i couldnt move without puking, with connor i was ok as long as i ate, hence him weighing 9lb 1oz..i did pass out once with him too, i landed in a heap on my butt!:haha:
> :hugs: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx

:haha::haha: this is for us cab:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> i want to feel sick! *stamps feet* :haha:
> sorry you guys feel rough but its a good sign, i remember with chloe i couldnt move without puking, with connor i was ok as long as i ate, hence him weighing 9lb 1oz..i did pass out once with him too, i landed in a heap on my butt!:haha:
> :hugs: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha::haha: this is for us cab:dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:


----------



## caz81

Jojo, you are in my thoughts and my prayers, I really hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: when will you get your blood results? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Oh jojo, you are definately in my thoughts and prayers hunny:hugs::hugs: so sorry you are going through this. I pray the HCG levels are still multiplying.
You have been having the siuckness which is a good sign. When I miscarried with my first pregnancy I was never sick, so stay positive. I also had some spotting after sex with my dd pregnancy and everything was fine. Try to stay calm as stress will make it worse:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:hugs::friends: jojo, you are in my prayers sweetie..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

But you've shown so many symptoms..that's a good thing. I'm praying for you and baby. I'm so sorry that this is happening. Keep us up to date on how ur feeling.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Ladies.Well, Last night around midnight the bleeding stopped after a small clot. Some more cramping today. Went to the dr. this morning but they still don't have the results back of my HGC. Said there is nothing they can do and no way to see if I'm still pregnant until they get the blood results. They will call me with the levels then I go back and get bloods done again Thurs morning for them to compare if they are going up or dropping. They won't do an ultrasound until my bloods show 7000miu of HGC because they said they would just see a sac and not really be able to tell if the baby is there or not so they don't want to put me under anymore stress than I already am. Hubby stayed home with me today to go to the Dr appt and keep me company. Trying to stay busy and not think about it but all I want to do is curl up in a ball and :cry::cry: Everyone keeps saying stay positive but I am trying to prepare myself for what I think is going to happen. I'm [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Still feeling :sick: today but not sure if that's just nerves or what. I'll keep you updated on everything ladies. I'll try to be back on here later. Trying to keep myself busy so going shopping for my little girls birthday party this weekend. This is just so much harder because tomorrow is my Mom's birthday is in 2 days which is already sad and now this. Hopefully the party store and ordering a cake will help a little!


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo, I really hope you get good numbers soon. Must be scary, but it sounds like your DH is doing a good job in being supportive. Did the birthday planning lift your spirits as you hoped? It's okay to prepare for the worst but please, please hope for the best! It really sucks that lab results take forever to come back. I'm so used to being on the testing side of things.


----------



## Treykid3

Caz, how are you feeling?
Cab, anymore testing?
Coral, Friday is coming soon!
As for me, I'm starving by dinnertime. I have already had to move up a size in pants. Not cute.

We are praying for you, Jojo.


----------



## caz81

Jojo, you are in my prayers, I really pray everything is ok for you xxx


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Jojo big:hugs::hugs:, i second what Trey said, I hope your numbers come back good. It is good news that the bleeding stopped hun. Your hubby is doing a good job supporting and comforting you. The :sick: is def a good sign. I'm def praying for you.

I'm ok, itching to poas:haha: I have so many!

Cab, how are you?

Caz, hows things? Are you just waiting to see midwife now?

Trey, one pant size is not so bad, probably just bloated! It's all for a good cause:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all!! :wave: 
@JOJO...i said a little prayer for you yesterday and i will again today im praying that that little bean (or two) stay safe and you have a wonderful full term pregnancy! DH sounds like he's being good with you bless him, hope your LO's party keeps your chin up..:hugs: and HEAPS od sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust:
@CORAL...you testing friday still? oh no wait!! you caved and tested!! :haha: its still waaaay early but i know how hard it is to not poas when everyone on here seems to be doing it! :hugs::dust:
@CAZ...hows that bump coming along?:hugs:
@TREY...as it goes i did test yesterday, not sure if its an evap though, i posted pics in the preg test gallery...seem to have bad af pains today so im feeling a little "out" now but we'll see. testing tomorrow i think! xx
:hug: and:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks for all you support ladies! I'm trying to keep my PMA up. THis morning I am so unbelieveably :sick: Sorry TMI but its so horrible because I dont have anything in my stomach to come up in the morning so its just dry heaves. Trying to get a yougurt down because when I was preggo w/ my DD sometimes eating something dairy would help. But its taking everything I have to get each spoon full down. I guess thats a good sign. My BBS are also killing me. They are burning and sore. I'm trying to keep those as good signs because isn't the reason you have those symptoms is because of your hormone levels rising? I guess if I was losing or lost the baby my symptoms would be going away not getting stronger right? I hope so. The Dr office isn't even open yet and I just sitting by the phone ( when my face isnt in the toilet) and waiting. MY littles ones are sick today too so this should be interesting.
@Trey, how are you feeling? You've just hit the 6 wk mark right? Congrats! The shopping did help a bit but I'm just not into it right now. Once I get the good news I think I'll be more interested.
@Caz, how do you feel honey?
@Cab and Coral, many symptoms ladies? When are we gonna see those :bfp: tests???


----------



## coral11680

Jojo any news yet hun?


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:Well, Dr just called and said my HCG levels are 10,355 miu. So everything seems to be ok. Don't need a second blood test because levels are good. Get my first scan next Thursday!!!! YEA!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:Thank you guys so much for all your support and good vibes!! All I can do is :cry: with tears of happiness! My boss, who has been TTC for almost 2yrs got her :bfp: this morning after her second IUI!!! She was nervous to tell me but even if the outsome wouldn't have been good I would still have been over the moon for her! Now we can be over the moon for each other!!!! Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## caz81

Any news JOJo? thinking of you xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower::cloud9::kiss::happydance::kiss::dance::dance::friends::headspin::yipee::yipee::thumbup::happydance: great news for your boss and great for you jojo nice numbers!!!!!!!!


----------



## coral11680

Wonderful news jojo!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:I was so anxious to hear your news and so worried for you, so happy everything is fine! Can't wait to see U/S pics:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks ladies! I was soooooooooooooo scared! My heart was beating out of my chest when they lady said And your HgC levels are....................... it felt like she was taking years! I'm so happy and excited. Thanks again for all your support. Whether you know it or not you guys really helped.


----------



## mothercabbage

thats what were here for...:hugs:


----------



## caz81

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Jojo - that is fantastic news so so so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

HOw are you feeling Caz?


----------



## caz81

Im feeling so tired & sick! I can hardly stay awake past 7pm in the evening! Are you really tired as well? xx


----------



## jojosmami

Yes, VERY!! Feels like someone is draining all my energy out. Evertime I stand up to do something I have to sit back down and rest. Its crazy. Have you got your bloods done yet?


----------



## mothercabbage

this mornings test.....?:wacko: its darker than the last one...time for a new ticker????????????????????
 



Attached Files:







P111110_08.170001.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









P111110_08.070002.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## coral11680

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yellow::yellow::pink::pink::blue::blue::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Yes time for a new ticker me thinks!!:haha::rofl:


----------



## mothercabbage

a lady just said hers looked like that but was a chemical...:cry: wtf!!
gonna test after weekend and see...cant believe she said that to me i was quite happy...think it was in the test gallery thread i did xx


----------



## coral11680

dont worry cabs,:hugs: I dont think there is any relation to how dark the line is at this early stage you are not even 4 weeks yet! It was def darker than 2 days ago so its fine, she wasn't being very sensitive was she silly cow:growlmad:


----------



## mothercabbage

coral11680 said:


> dont worry cabs,:hugs: I dont think there is any relation to how dark the line is at this early stage you are not even 4 weeks yet! It was def darker than 2 days ago so its fine, she wasn't being very sensitive was she silly cow:growlmad:

:friends::kiss::hugs:


----------



## caz81

OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## caz81

Dont worry about the darkness of the line, it looks great to me, its still early so you wont get a really dark line yet!


----------



## caz81

cab - where is your other test? I cant find it on here?


----------



## mothercabbage

caz81 said:


> cab - where is your other test? I cant find it on here?

i posted it in the preg test gallery.." superdrug...anything??"" let me know if you cant find it ill post a link....im going to tweek todays test..:haha:


----------



## jojosmami

:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Its a :bfp: for sure!!! I'm so excited for you babe!! And there is no way you can wait till Monday! Go ASAP and get some more tests!!! Don't worry about what she said Cab. Maybe she didn't realize what she was saying. Mine was fainter and we all know how that turned out! I told you this was your month!! I'm so happy and so excited to see the next test IN THE MORNING:winkwink::haha:


See how much darker your is compared to mine! And this was the same dpo I'm pretty sure!


----------



## coral11680

Hi girls, I couldn't wait and dipped a ic and think I may have avert very very faint line, can't get my camera to work right so no pics, I must say I'm excited as never seen anything on these tests before. I'm 9dpo today.


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

WOW!!! Really! Find a camera quick!!! I wanna see that line! OMG! I'm sooooo excited for you. When are you gonna test again?


----------



## mothercabbage

use your phone coral!!!!!...weather too shyte here to drag LO out so im sending OH for a frer that i MAY do in the morning....how sensitive was that test jojo? the ones im using say 10mui upwards....i thought it would e darker by now, and also heard a few women getting the same lines on these superdrug tests and not being preggo...i darent use a frer now it may burst my bubble...xx


----------



## jojosmami

The test I was using said 20miu. You'll never know if you don't test again and I'm pretty sure that's a :bfp:!!! Were all here for you no matter what!:friends::hug:


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx jojo...i tweeked it lol xx
 



Attached Files:







tweeked 11112010.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## coral11680

will do another test tomorrow, did another ic after about 2 hours but dont see a thing this time maybe an evap in first:cry:
Ill take pics if i see a line tomorrow


----------



## jojosmami

It could have been because its still so early so everytime you pee your level goes down. I'm crossing everything for you honey!!! :dust::dust::dust:!!!!!!


----------



## caz81

yay coral - im so excited for you, I got such a faint faint line to start with - i know you are going to get your bfp!

Cab - that is a BFP no doubt - cant wait to see your FRER, will have a nice line im sure xx


----------



## jojosmami

Has anyone heard from Trey last couple days? Treeeeyyyy where are youuuuu? I hope your ok hunni and just busy!


----------



## mothercabbage

i thought that! hope her and bump are doing ok....and coral last pee at 10pm no more to drink until after test at 7am!! cabs rules! :rofl:


----------



## caz81

jojo -sorry I forgot to answer your question, we dont get our bloods done here in UK, unless there is a problem they just use your HPT, I wish we got blood tests as standard here!


----------



## coral11680

:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:hi girls, I did my frer and 2 cheapies this am and got my BFP :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm so excited! I can barely see a line with the cheapies but glad I did my frer as there is no question!!!! Although it is quite faint its there and very pink!!! I'm 10dpo today so excited we are all going to July bumps!!!!! I cant quite beleive we all got our bfp within a short space of time of one another!!! how cool:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

will post pics later!:winkwink:


----------



## caz81

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Cant wait to see the pics and soooooooooo pleased we are bump buddies xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

thats us all then!!!! wow!!! lucky ass thread or what!!! xxx :yipee::wohoo::bfp::bfp: congrats coral!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz81

Did you do another test today cab?
Cab & Coral - when can I change you to bump buddies on my siggy?


----------



## mothercabbage

i did a tesco this morning..got a 2nd line..almost too faint to see in pic but its there, i gotta get me a FRER!!!! thats 3 tests that have had a line.surely not 3 evaps!!! NO!!!!!:wohoo::yipee: come on coral, i wanna see pics!!!!!! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







P121110_07.330001.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz81

I can see that line really well - you are definitely pregnant cab!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

i think it has just sunk in..that many lines cant be evaps!! :wohoo::yipee: congrats to the WHOLE 3peats thread!!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

ok heres pics but i cant see lines on the pics! IRL I can honest:haha:
 



Attached Files:







misc nov 2010 014.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4









misc nov 2010 015.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4









misc nov 2010 016.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coral11680

Yay all the 3peats are up the duff! :rofl: :yipee::haha:


----------



## caz81

Fab lines Coral! xx


----------



## caz81

coral11680 said:


> Yay all the 3peats are up the duff! :rofl: :yipee::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::cloud9::baby::baby::baby::baby::hugs::hugs::hugs::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
OMG!!!! YAY CAB AND CORAL!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS! YOU"RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!! 

Congrats guys. I'm over the moon for you guys! We did it ladies! We all did it! I can't believe we al got preggo within a month of each other!!! Now I won't feel bad talking about my preggo symptoms! ANy sysmptoms ladies? OHHHHHH I'm so happy!!!!! Congrats again ladies. Bless you and your little bumps. Have you told your your men yet? Have you called the Dr? When are you guys gonna test again? OMG!!! I'm so excited! If I wasn't so :sick: I'd be jumping up and down for you guys!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## coral11680

Thanks jojo:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:

I know it is so amazing that we beat the odds and all got :bfp: so soon and together!!! 

My only symptoms so far, are lots more CM (creamy/watery) I'm usually dry after O:blush: I have had very mild cramps and the odd sharp twinges. 2 nights ago at 7dpo I woke up from the cramps which has never happened before they were painful but like a toothache kinda annoying pain. I never get cramps at all before af. Thats about it really so far:shrug::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can u see the lines in the pics, I know they are so faint! DH said he can only see it on the frer and that its too faint, he wont beleive it til I do my digi and it says "pregnant" silly man!! We are expert line spotters! :rofl: I will do my digi Sunday I think?


----------



## jojosmami

I do see the line on the FRER. That's exactly how mine looked the 1st on I took @ 12dpo and your only 10! Can't wait to see the digital. My hubby wouldn't even believe it with the digital:dohh: He never believes it until the blood test come back! I'm so happy for you hunni! Are you gonna test again tomorrow? Let me know when I can change you from TTC buddy to Bump Buddy!!!


----------



## coral11680

I will prob test again tomorrow with my IC's then digi on Sunday and maybe frer Monday? maybe i should wait?:shrug: Men are crazy, he said I'm smoking drugs, he cant see the lines on the ic's but there is a v.v.v.faint pink line!:haha::haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

nice party going on there jojo!!...im going to test again on 15th as that was the day af due..then im going to go mental and announce it from the rooftops!!! :haha: i wont really, ive only told DD, OH, my best friend and my sister....half the town probably know already!...xx


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> nice party going on there jojo!!...im going to test again on 15th as that was the day af due..then im going to go mental and announce it from the rooftops!!! :haha: i wont really, ive only told DD, OH, my best friend and my sister....half the town probably know already!...xx

:haha::rofl: I havent told anyone yet, just plan on telling my best friend for now. Not sure when to tell my family I'm nervous, may tell the kids around xmas?


----------



## Treykid3

I've been MIA, sorry! I'm out of town and will catch up more when I get back. All I can say OMG!! Congrats!! And I KNEW it! I have to read back but jojo looks like all is good! We r awesome! Miss u guys.


----------



## mothercabbage

were all preggo were all preggo!!!!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> were all preggo were all preggo!!!!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo::yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all just a quick message to let you know i had every need to be wobbley over the faint lines...af came this morning full red flow....im more shocked than dissapointed, just when i started to accept it too....oh well cd1 for me!


----------



## caz81

mothercabbage said:


> morning all just a quick message to let you know i had every need to be wobbley over the faint lines...af came this morning full red flow....im more shocked than dissapointed, just when i started to accept it too....oh well cd1 for me!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry honey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

I know I've said this on the other thread but I feel awful for you and am still shocked. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I understand if you need time so will be here when you are ready hun:hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

ill still be coming on ere cozza! cant get rid of me that easily! :haha: thanx for the sympathy girls, still in shock myself, if i cant see a line without having to open the case or squint, im saying bfn from now on feckin evaps! superdrug and tescos!!!!! xx


----------



## caz81

I know evaps are so horrible, I had them the cycle before I got pregnant & got my hopes up, hubby only trusts digis now!!


----------



## mothercabbage

well im not trying not protecting from now until after xmas, gotta concentrate on the babies i already have, im gonna get drunk as a skunk tonight!!! :drunk::thumbup:
poor OH is quite upset!


----------



## coral11680

mothercabbage said:


> well im not trying not protecting from now until after xmas, gotta concentrate on the babies i already have, im gonna get drunk as a skunk tonight!!! :drunk::thumbup:
> poor OH is quite upset!

Oh cab glad you are not going :hugs: 

I think maybe the best thing to do is not test until at least the day af is due, although I know how hard that is hun:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

:hug::friends:OMG! I am sooooooooo sorry love. I know there is nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I'm sending all my love to you. :hugs::friends:


----------



## coral11680

Morning girls,

Just did a digi test
 



Attached Files:







nov 2010 067.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all, lovin the digi coral!!!! :happydance: well yesterday was a great day!!!! my brother, who i have only met once my whole life came with his family to meet us!!! i was 14-15 when he last came and it was a brief hello last time, but this time he came just to see me and my OH and kids, he brought his wife and 3 kids...was very emotional but great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:hope all you ladys are great today!! i know i had a shocking start to the day yesterday but having a big brother more than makes up for it! and i do believe everything happens for a reason, it just wasnt in Gods plan for me to be preggo yet, so im ok with that, just hope you guys stick around, ill miss ya if you leave me!!! xx


----------



## caz81

Yay Coral - love the digi!!!!

I did my last digi today and got 3+, i'll add a pic later!

Cab - wow that is amazing about your brother, it must of been so emotional for all of you. Of course we are all going to stick around!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

good!!! cant wait to see that digi!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

Cabs, thanks hun:hugs:

So glad you had a wonderful day in the end after a shite morning:hugs:

Of course I'm sticking around, we will still be bump buddies when u get your BFP next month:happydance:

thanks Caz, look forward to see your digi, will do my other one in a week or so to see 3+ !


----------



## caz81

My digi:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0063.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mothercabbage

:wohoo: thats good!!!!! love it caz!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## coral11680

love the digi caz, is this your last test now?:haha:

I wonder how long the digital display lasts? mine is still there 4 hours later


----------



## caz81

yes that is it - at last :haha: well, I do actually still have some ic left :blush: but im not going to do them would drive me crazy!!

The display lasts 24 hrs, always makes me sad when it goes :haha:


----------



## coral11680

caz81 said:


> yes that is it - at last :haha: well, I do actually still have some ic left :blush: but im not going to do them would drive me crazy!!
> 
> The display lasts 24 hrs, always makes me sad when it goes :haha:

yeah its a shame you cant turn them off and on when you want to look at them:haha: would be nice to keep


----------



## jojosmami

HEy ladies!! Well, this weekend has been ruff!! Feeling so :sick:,dizzy,faint,and can't sleep enough! DD birthday party went well. I have to say my DH has truly stepped up and has been wonderful! He has been cleaning,cooking,taking care of the kids, running here and there for me getting me anything I need or want! He has been a life saver!

@Cab, so happy you've got your PMA back! Enjoy the relaxed :sex: Your a stronger woman than I because I couldn't stop trying!
@Caz and Coral, LOVE THE DIGIS!! I really wanted to get one but DH said to much $$$. How are you ladies feeling? 
@Coral, does DH believe it now with the digi? Have you told anyone? Have you called the Dr? 
@Trey, hope all is well hunni. How are you feeling?


----------



## coral11680

Hey jojo,

I havent called the docs yet but have emailed my hospital maternity unit. You leave a message and they call you to set an appointment up.
Yes hubby does believe it now!:haha: I have another digi left and will do it in a week or so:happydance:

Glad your DD party went well but sorry you are feeling so crappy:hugs: I really hope I dont get bad MS as I start that new job tonight and dont want to tell anyone there!

Where is everyone?

Trey how u doing hun?
Caz, how r u feeling?
Cabs :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

I bet he is over the moon! Are you excited about the new job?


----------



## Treykid3

Hello Ladies :flower:
I got back home Sunday and I was wiped! It's good to see all the good vibes. Cab, I'm sorry about those damn evaps, but I am glad to see your PMA is up. Christmas will be here soon. Jojo, it was good to see that :baby: is sticking in there. Caz and Coral what are your due dates?

Well MS hit hard today!! I haven't thrown up but it's almost there. Out of the three pregnancies this is the worst. I can't take it!! When is it supposed to be over? It would be better if I didn't have to go to work. I've had about 5 ppl ask if I was ok today? 

Has anyone heard of Preggo Pops? I need to find some.:cry:


----------



## Shey

yea i have. babies r us sells them


----------



## caz81

Morning ladies how are you all doing?
Trey - sorry to hear that the ms is so bad, last pregnancy mine ended at 12 weeks, was quite funny cause one day I was feeling so ill and the next day I was fine, it just stopped overnight!
Jojo-how are you feeling today? Digis are expensive, its true, we dont get blood tests or and scans until 12 weeks here so its the only reassurance we can get! I wish we got blood work done here but they dont even do another urine test - just take your word for it!
Coral - how are you feeling? Many symptoms yet?
Cab - loving your PMA, Ive got everything crossed for you that this is your month

I'm feeling so so tired and more and more sick now. My due date according to me is 16th July but the drs have given 11th July! Im going by my estimations as I know I ovulated really late but the drs dont take that into account.


----------



## coral11680

Morning ladies,

Trey sorry you are feeling so sick already, i hope it eases off for you. I hope I dont get bad ms. I havent had any yet but probablt too soon. With my daughter I was throwing up everyday from about 7 weeks until 12/13 weeks! uggghh, My son wasnt as bad I was nauseus a lot but only threw up a coupld of times.

My Due date is July 26th.

jojo, hows things as the spotting stopped now?

Caz, where do you live again? When is your first midwife appointment?

Cab, morning hun, glad you are feeling positive about this cycle! I have a feeling its the one for you!:happydance:


----------



## caz81

I live in Sussex, between Crawley & Brighton! My first midwife appointment is on 25th November - a week on thursday!!! When is yours?


----------



## coral11680

oh you are not too far from me :) I dont know when mine is yet. The hospital i'm going with has a maternity direct department. You email them with your phone number etc and they call u within 7 days. I emailed them yesterday. Did you go to your gp. Apparently I dont need to with this maternity direct thing, so I'm just waiting around for the phone call?:shrug:


----------



## caz81

where abouts are you? 
I went to see the gp, here they see you and do blood pressure, talk to you about pregnancy etc and then you have to go and make your own midwife appointment anyway! I think the dr writes to the midwife though and they need that letter...all a bit confusing but was nice to see the dr as it made it 'real!'


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: all... well im going to sign off this thread as its turned to a preggo thread:happydance: and after the chemical i feel quite down about it and dont want my depressive mood to rub off on you ladies, i wish all 3peats a h&h 9 months and drop in on my journal now and again to say hi!!! (("the cabbage patch")) good luck ladies and chat soon ..:hug::friends::dust::happydance::hugs:


----------



## coral11680

oh nooooo cabs:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll see you on the other thread. I understand though hun was crushing for you as it would be for any of us to. Dont worry youll be back before you know it!:kiss::kiss:

Caz, I'm in Thurrock in Essex


----------



## caz81

yeah you are pretty close then! We will have to meet up at some point and compare bumps!!

I will miss you loads on this thread cab but I do understand, I will be coming to stalk your journal now!! :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

:cry:Cab, I'm not going to say I'll miss ya because I'll be stalking your journal and you'll be back soon! Please keep in touch with us though hunni! Can't blame you.:hugs:
@Trey, I know what you mean about the MS! Have you tried Sea Bands? They have really worked for me. I sleep with them and it really seems to prevent the MS. THey sell those pops @ most Materninty stores and I've even seen them in Pharmacies,and Babies r us. How else are you feeling? Maybe you should think about changing the name of the thread now that we aren't TTC. I feel bad about Cab and wouldn't want to offend anyone else. I'm really happy we get to all be together though. I'm not really on the other July baby bump thread. I mean the ladies are really nice,helpful, etc but there is so many of them and its so hard to keep up. I guess its because I have a bond with you guys and its more personal. I'd prefer just to stay here with you guys and make this a our own little 1st tri thread:winkwink:
@Coral, your due on my Birthday! How cool is that! 
WOke up this morning with what I think is a cold. A bit queazy. I spotted again last night so I'm not sure If I should call my doc again or not. My scan is in 2 days so I dont know what to do. Ladies I'm almost positive that there is :baby::baby: in here. I'e been doing alot of research and my HCG levels are right where they should be for twins and with the extra horrible all day sickness, and they say sometimes twins cause spotting, and I'm already showing. WHen I say showing I mean showing!!! I know this is my 3rd pregnancy, and I'm not a small person to start but this is a BUMP! I'll upload pics for you and you can tell me how many you think I'm hiding in here! One pic is from last week and the other is from yesterday. Does anyone else have a bump?

Last week 5wks 4days


yesterday 6wks 4days


----------



## caz81

love your bump pics - its looking really good - I think you are def having twins!

Im starting to get a bit of a bump already too!

I think its a really good idea to change the name of the thread, I def want to stay around here and share my pregnancy with you guys xx


----------



## Treykid3

Morning ladies
I'm feeling a little better today. I started with crackers as soon as I woke up this morning and have been snacking since. I find that if I keep my stomach full I'm ok. I heard about the bands before. 
Cab, I understand how you feel. You'll be joining us soon! I'll keep up with you too on your journal. 
Do u guys just want to start a new thread under the pregnancy forums? I agree w u jojo, the July thread is hard to keep up with and impersonal. I like our little group. Do one of you mind starting it? I won't be able to til late tonight.
Jojo, love the bump. You are definitely having twins. I have a food bump and not a baby bump yet. 
Ttyl!


----------



## jojosmami

*** RANT ALERT ****
So, I have my scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok because of spotting and to see if its twins. Well, my hubby can't make it so my best friend offered to go with me. I told her she didn't have to take off and she said she has sick days and it would be fine. This was last wensday. Then on Fri she called me asking what time the appt was because she was gonna call and make her annual pap appt cause its the same office and might as well do it while she was there. SO today I was talking to her about the scan and she said "oh, well I'm not gonna make it. I never asked my boss to take that day and I found out when I called Mon that I'm not due for my annual till March." WTF??? She wouldn't have said anything unless I mentioned it. It not gonna be the end of the world if I have to go by myself but just wanted some support. She is famous for being a procrastinator but come on! She knew how important this is for me and she just blew it off. I could have asked my sister or maybe my aunt or something but now no one is gonna be able to get off work! I feel really hurt and upset. The thing that pisses me off the most is she was so relaxed about it like it was nothing! UUUGGGHHH :growl:Growl: AM I just hormonal or justified with being so pissed? Thanks for listening!


----------



## Shey

jojo no its not the hormones I think what you're friend did was wrong. If I lived near by you I would have gone with you. I would have never done something like that to you.


----------



## jojosmami

Aww Thanks Shey. :hugs:


----------



## coral11680

Wow jojo def 2 in there I think:haha:
Sorry your friend was so insensitive I would never do that to my friend! Very selfish of her!


----------



## Shey

you're so very welcome jojo and I am still excited for you


----------



## jojosmami

coral11680 said:


> Wow jojo def 2 in there I think:haha:
> Sorry your friend was so insensitive I would never do that to my friend! Very selfish of her!

She has shown me over the years that she can be very selfish. I just think she is one of those people who doesn't think of others feelings. We are def not as close as we used to be. Its sad because for my DD birthday party this weekend her son "wasn't feeling well" so said she couldn't make it to the party. I totally understood. SHe showed up 3 hrs after the party started when everyone was leaving, ate, and then said I'll be right back, and went to her other friends house who is a couple houses down ( who I don't get along with at all). When she came back I asked what was up and she said it was her friends birthday that night and she wanted to see what time they were all leaving to go to the bar? She was at my house for about an hour, enough time to eat,have cake and go. So pretty much I feed her before she went out drinking. UUGGGHHH! Sorry to vent to you guys.


----------



## jojosmami

Hey guys went ahead to the 1st tri and made a thread for us called The 3peats are here!! 

Woke up this morning with more spotting and cramps. SO frustrating. Just want to know what's going on. Is the baby going to be ok? AM I going to lose it? I just want to know! Scan in the morning and can't wait!!


----------



## caz81

yay I will go and find new thread!!! 

One of my friends on here had spotting/bleeding throughout pregnancy and she has just given birth to a healthy boy. I really think your bleeding is cause you are having twins, I cant wait for your scan tomorrow too! What time is it?

Right im off to new thread!


----------



## coral11680

wheres the new thread wait for me!:haha:
Did my last frer yesterday at 14dpo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test2 002.JPG
File size: 148.2 KB
Views: 2


----------

